# Naruto 698 Discussion Thread [2]



## Klue (Oct 23, 2014)

Edit: 





Kishido said:


> Good news... Expect the new spoiler on wednesday.
> 
> WSJ has a saturday release instead of monday
> 
> Shonen Jump website





Urahara san said:


> Naruto will get 2 chapters next week, so the last chapter is chap 700.
> 
> Last chapter will be in full color!!! This is the first time in history Naruto gets one fully colored by kishimoto.





ghstwrld said:


> as usual the source is zeromcd@MH


The prediction before the last.



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 23, 2014)

Naruto somehow manages to win obviously.


----------



## Max Thunder (Oct 23, 2014)

Asspull saves Naruto.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 23, 2014)

So              close.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 23, 2014)

Please god/Kishi do not have someone jump in front of Naruto.


It would be better is Sasuke misses because he looses control of his left eye or Naruto dodges


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 23, 2014)

Sakura and Kakashi arrive.


----------



## vered (Oct 23, 2014)

Sasuke is defeated by something Naruto does and the TNJ begins.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Oct 23, 2014)

I predict Sakura's falcon punch sends sasuke flying with a massive head injury and will develop amnesia..


----------



## Klue (Oct 23, 2014)

Shadow Clone. Ass Rape. TNJ.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 23, 2014)

Shadow clone jutsu


----------



## Tam (Oct 23, 2014)

Naruto makes a backheel. Sasuke falls with Chidori into the water. They both die.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Oct 23, 2014)

1)Sasuke hit Naruto with chidori and he thinks that finally Naruto is dead.While he's thinking about his victory,he starts saying something but he notices that tears are coming out of his eyes because in reality a(n) (hidden) part of himself didn't want to do that.
But suddenly he heard Naruto's voice behind him,turn around to face him and Naruto hit him with a punch on the face.
Sasuke is on the ground and Naruto's words starts making Sasuke change a little and making Sasuke realize his true feelings.
In the end Sasuke will help Naruto stop Mugen Tsukuyomi and decides,finally to not follow his absurd idea about "revolution".

2)No Kage Bunshin.The Naruto who is about to be hit is the real Naruto,but he stops Sasuke's hand,then he hit on the face Sasuke who fell on the ground.Naruto's TNJ begins.

Frankly I like more my first hypothesis


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 23, 2014)

*Chapter 698*:   Redemption

The Fights over and they laugh it off.  

Everyone goes free, and we finally get some much needed answers.


----------



## RBL (Oct 23, 2014)

Neji revives next chapter 

Bonus: naruto manages to kill sasuke, then feels empty with himself and commits suicide,


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 23, 2014)

There is something up in Naruto's sleeve.


----------



## Hexa (Oct 23, 2014)

I feel like Naruto should  be able just to pull Sasuke's legs out from underneath him. 

Still, if the movie is any indication, then I guess Naruto's arm should get seriously injured in this fight.  So maybe he'll do something crazy.


----------



## mayumi (Oct 23, 2014)

Naruto will grab chidori with his hand and give Sasuke a massive headbutt. Sasuke finally relents and TNJ on the way next chapter.


----------



## Addy (Oct 23, 2014)

shadow clone faint > tnj.

"see, the 5 sasuke fans who thought there was no shadow clone" threads


----------



## Narutossss (Oct 23, 2014)

obvious shadow clone faint, sasuke begs naruto to finish him off, kakashi and sakura arrive just in time for to see naruto convirt sasuke, he then goes to jail for all his crimes.


----------



## Kusa (Oct 23, 2014)

TnJ.

An emotioncal moment between Sasuke and Naruto.


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 23, 2014)

Sasuke finds he is unable to go through with killing Naruto


----------



## Deynard (Oct 23, 2014)

Chap 698 in nutshell


----------



## MoN?S (Oct 23, 2014)

Well, if the movie is any indication and the weakness of the chidori...and Sakura's little flashback...

Naruto will grab Sasuke's chidori with his right hand and make them do a seal of reconciliation, Sasuke's chidori will sizzle out after burning Naruto's hand a bit. He doesn't have enough chakra to heal it so he keeps some burns.

Then who knows? Naruto's turn to TNJ? They pass out together?


----------



## ZiBi21 (Oct 23, 2014)

It will turn out that naruto hid one of his clones (or the orginal is hidden and the one to get stabbed is clone) and next chapter he will knock sasuke unconcious or will put a knife to his back and just say he lost

sasuke in current chapter was just yelling out over and over again... just Fall already... just give up already...ect. he lost it and naruto did more against kaguya then sasuke so he was fighting sasuke from all chakra drop he has...


----------



## Lace (Oct 23, 2014)

Sasuke impales Sakura or TNJ


----------



## Lammy (Oct 23, 2014)

A List of Predictions I WANT to happen:

Sasuke's chidori impales Naruto's hand. Naruto cancels the Mugen Tsukiyomi. Sasuke uses his other hand to chidori Naruto in the heart. 

Naruto is dead.

Sasuke see's his and Naruto's hand are doing the reconciliation pose.

They kiss. Naruto's body sinks into the water.

Sakura arrives in time to see the lovely gay action. She lifts dead Naruto. She gives up her life to save him. Or something.


----------



## kubik (Oct 23, 2014)

SS happens.


----------



## Klue (Oct 23, 2014)

Naruto grabs Sasuke's Chidori. His donkey punch puts a dent in Sasuke's forehead.

Bandages everywhere.


----------



## Deynard (Oct 23, 2014)

I almost forget, 698 chapter will be earlier, on wednesday.

I predict confused people because last 699 chapter will be again on thursday.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 23, 2014)

Predict the penultimate chapter. Dem feelings


----------



## Kek (Oct 23, 2014)

Deynard said:


> Chap 698 in nutshell



Pretty much yea.

That or Naruto blocks the chidori with his arm, which would explain the bandages seen in the movie.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 23, 2014)

Sakura and Kakashi save Naruto and powers ups. Both Sasuke and Kakashi performs Doujutsu Hype. Sakura Heals Naruto. Sasuke ends the Chapter with unlocking Senjutsu Chakra applications.

or

Sasuke kills naruto. Kakashi and Sakura intervene. Sakura revives Naruto via Chiyo No Jutsu while Kakashi holds off Kakashi after awakening his own Doujutsu Sharingan.


----------



## calimike (Oct 23, 2014)

I predict Naruto used escape no jutsu  WSJ #49 is out on Nov. 1st. Early spoiler is out before Nov. 1st.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 23, 2014)

Naruto tricks Sasuke with a clone and ease fans him to end the fight then sasuke repents and tnj


----------



## MYJC (Oct 23, 2014)

The Naruto that Sasuke is about to stab is a clone. 

So it's basically just going to be a clone feint + nonfatal finisher + TnJ combo. Chapter will probably end with everyone being freed from Infinite Tsukuyomi.


----------



## OxfordBlue (Oct 23, 2014)

*698 Predictions by Oxford Graduate*

Hey everyone it's OxfordBlue here ,

You guys noticed how Sasuke stole Naruto's chakra in the last episode of the manga? Well, with only 2 chapters to go I think Sasuke will use the chakra not to kill Naruto but to release everyone from the Infinite Tsukiyomi. 

Also, why is everyone forgetting what Naruto said about them both dying the next time they fight? I think the heads being knocked off from the statues of both Hashirama and Madara might be foreshadowing their death. We shall see.  

But before they do die,  Sakura will get back in time to revive them both so that we can have the movie. 

I very much doubt the surprise shadow-clone thing, as happened in the battle between hashi and madara- that's way too obvious. 

OXFORD and out.


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 23, 2014)

The only way I can see Sasuke being TNJed at this point and with this limited space left is if he cannot go through with plunging the Chidori into Naruto. Can't see any other way they can wrap him up in the next 50 pages max.

Also, this would mean that the final major action in this action story is the main character getting the shit beat out of him


----------



## Ko_Ko (Oct 23, 2014)

The sickest clone feint maneuver of all time is imminent. 

Soon as they got to the water and I saw Naruto's hands dipping down under the surface on the last page, it was GG. Sasuke should have known better than to give Naruto all that space to hide his real body.

The only question is if he's going to rise up _behind_ Sasuke or come up right under his feet and give him the Neji treatment


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 23, 2014)

OxfordBlue said:


> Hey everyone it's OxfordBlue here ,
> 
> You guys noticed how Sasuke stole Naruto's chakra in the last episode of the manga? Well, with only 2 chapters to go I think Sasuke will use the chakra not to kill Naruto but to release everyone from the Infinite Tsukiyomi.
> 
> ...



oxford graduate alright


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 23, 2014)

Too obvious huh? Tobi reveal doesn't ring any bells?

Not saying I agree with the shadow clone theory, I just wouldn't write anything off at this point.


----------



## vered (Oct 24, 2014)

calimike said:


> I predict Naruto used escape no jutsu  WSJ #49 is out on Nov. 1st. Early spoiler is out before Nov. 1st.



we  get early spoilers?
that's great if true.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Oct 24, 2014)

I predict Ino appearance ...AGAIN!!


----------



## LoBsTeRfOrK (Oct 24, 2014)

They both die might not be foreshadowing their deaths. It may mean that they will have to sacrifice there "ninja ways" or goals. A Naruto who gets Saske back might not even want to be Hokage. And a Saske who lets Naruto live, would probably make a great Hokage.

I think it would be pretty bad ass if Naruto left himself as the Decoy and let the Shadow Clone take Saske out.

INCOMING! REVENGE OF THE CLONES! OR NARUTO CLONE HOKAGE!?


----------



## Mima-sama (Oct 24, 2014)

I predict that Spiral Zetsu will pop up out of nowhere and ask Sasuke what pooping is like. Sasuke is so shocked, he forgets he was going to Chidori Naruto, who then gets up and punches him in the face. After that, Naruto turns to Spiral Zetsu and politely asks him what the fuck he is doing here, and Spiral Zetsu responds that he wants to become human so he can know what it's like to poop. He then runs away, presumably to go possess someone or something.
Naruto and Sasuke are dumbfounded. Naruto uses this opportunity to TnJ Sasuke. It works this time, and they both agree to forget that Spiral Zetsu was even there, because that dude is seriously creepy.
Sasuke frees all the Bijuu and dispels the Infinite Tsukiyomi, and they all live happily ever after.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Until the movie, when it is revealed that the real Kaguya has been in this world's Moon the entire time, and is now bringing the Moon down to Earth. But then, in a tweest worthy of a Shymalamadingdong movie, Kaguya contacts Naruto through telepathy-- it turns out she's not the one trying to crash the Moon. That would be bad for her, after all, since she's inside of it. It's probably the mask that she left on Earth that is doing it. Sauce asks "what mask?" And Kaguya replies, "Oh, you know, that spiral guy who is strangely obsessed with shitting".
Then Naruto and Sauce realize, to their horror, that Spiral Zetsu was Majora's Mask all along, and they could have stopped him all those years ago, but they didn't, and now they only have three days to find him and stop him.
They spend almost the entire three days searching for him, and when they finally find him, he's gone and possessed Inari, (remember Inari? The kid from the early chapters of the manga who never appears again?), because Inari was tired of having less screen time than Tenten. "You've met with a terrible fate, haven't you?" he asks, turning to face Naruto and Sasuke.
A climactic battle ensues, Naruto and Sasuke win, Kaguya somehow gets free from the Moon and then turns into the Ten-Tailed rabbit and pushes the Moon back up in the sky, and Kakashi does... _something_ important, I guess.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 24, 2014)

I predict Sasuke doesn't have the balls to do it, and Naruto to say "My slow-acting TnJ finally worked..."


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 24, 2014)

Kyuubi will see to it that Sasuke's attacks fails because he simply can't not allow sasuke to kill naruto, thanks to that bit of chakra Naruto will be able to communicate with the bijuu's inside Sasuke.

_Sasuke falls next to Naruto and Naruto activates_ TnJ. 

^ similar to what happened back in part 1 when  Gaara and Naruto fought. 

meanwhile Sakura heals Kakashi and they rush towards the battle field heal both of them.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Oct 24, 2014)

Sasuke hits Naruto to the chest, then Poof, it was just a clone all along.

Nardo shows himself, and smiles.

And says. "Are you ready to listen or I still need to beat your ass?"


----------



## auem (Oct 24, 2014)

I think it is pretty straightforward at this point.. either Naruto using a bushin a la Hashi style or Sakura joins the fight...


----------



## Joseki (Oct 24, 2014)

Nardo will block Sasuke's Chidori with the right arm and with no more chakra beat the shit out of Sauce by pure will power. Sauce butthurt at the end.


----------



## j0hnni_ (Oct 24, 2014)

Joseki said:


> Nardo will block Sasuke's Chidori with the right arm and with no more chakra beat the shit out of Sauce by pure will power. Sauce butthurt at the end.



Actually I was going to suggest about the same. That Naruto would block the Chidori with his right hand, and that's why his adult design for the film is with a bandaged right hand


----------



## Deynard (Oct 24, 2014)

Kujiro Anodite said:


> I predict Ino appearance ...AGAIN!!



In your dreams. Get it?


----------



## j0hnni_ (Oct 24, 2014)

vered said:


> we  get early spoilers?
> that's great if true.



hope it's not! If there are early spoilers then I won't be able to not see them before the real chp is out! I'd rather see the complete chp scanned and translated...


----------



## jplaya2023 (Oct 24, 2014)

Sakura takes that hit as kakshi uses kamui to transfer her to the hit point

Kakashi was able to summon the sharigan one last time.

Naruto get's angry and powers up kills sasuke with a kienzen disk.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 24, 2014)

There is a high possiblility that Naruto awakens his OWN true power NOT rasengan, NOT the foxes'  NOT Hago's, but HIS OWN.  Remember when Yamato told Naruto "If you truly want to get Sasuke back you have to use your own power and not rely on the ninetails"?  

It may just come into play right now.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 24, 2014)

Just as Sasuke is about to finish Naruto off, Naruto drops two smoke bombs he managed to grab from his pack during the struggle. Blinded, Sasuke stumbles back as Naruto surges through and Sasuke blocks with his chidori, burning Naruto's arm...as he follows up with the most epic punch of the manga which sends Sasuke crashing back, lying flat on his back and defeated.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 25, 2014)

My extended prediction:  As others have said Naruto will deflect Sasuke's Chidori with his arm, but I'm going further and say that Naruto will take hold of Sasuke's hand with his own, which further damages his hand.
Sasuke will say that Naruto's resistence is futile and start to rip out Naruto's soul with the human realm. However, Naruto will surprise Sasuke by being able to resist and make it a tug of war for their chakra as he did with Kurama back in the day.
Sasuke will be overwhelmed by Naruto's will and instead of Sasuke ripping out Naruto's soul/chakra Naruto will call upon Asura's tensei who will rip Indra out of Sasuke instead. At the same time Naruto's real body is forcing Sasuke's hand to form the rat hand sign together with him. MT gets cancelled and the spirits of Asura and Indra finally pass on.
Without Indra to sustain him Sasuke falls down completely without power and Naruto is only marginally better off. End of the chapter.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 25, 2014)

Sakura and kakashi save Naruto. Sakura heals naruto while kakashi throws down with sasuke. Sasuke uses a new version of izanagi to heal his wounds reawakens double mangekyo with cs1 markings


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 25, 2014)

The gossamer that such threads doeth weaveth, ensnares the moping owls from their slumbering keeps, but lo this tale be nearing ending told, the drowsy tinkling chimes soon be lulling this abode.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 25, 2014)

Sasuke is about to loose his left arm.


----------



## RBL (Oct 26, 2014)

my extended prediction:


*Spoiler*: __ 



neji revives next chapter.
nejiis evil
we got a nice panel-art of tenten using the first gate in order to stop blackphoenix golden byakugam neji.
it's uselessand tenten gets defeated
gai can'tdo anything because he is just recovering
rock lee vs neji in chapter700


----------



## ch1p (Oct 26, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Sakura and kakashi save Naruto. Sakura heals naruto while kakashi throws down with sasuke. Sasuke uses a new version of izanagi to heal his wounds reawakens double mangekyo with cs1 markings



Dude, its two chapters until the end.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 26, 2014)

Revolution said:


> There is a high possiblility that Naruto awakens his OWN true power NOT rasengan, NOT the foxes'  NOT Hago's, but HIS OWN.  Remember when Yamato told Naruto "If you truly want to get Sasuke back *you have to use your own power* and not rely on the ninetails"?
> 
> It may just come into play right now.



Here the answer: Naruto, the gutsy ninja!  > His true power lies within his balls! 

Remember well those panels, I bet the fight will end like this (just replace Kabuto by Sasuke, his Kunai by a chidori, and Tsunade by who the f*ck you want!):



Dat balls!


----------



## Kishido (Oct 26, 2014)

Kage Bunshin or copy of Naruto vs Kabuto in part 1


----------



## Bringer (Oct 26, 2014)

Those who object?


----------



## Revolution (Oct 26, 2014)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Those who object?



She had her golden opportunity in 693.  She missed it.  Right now this is between Sasuke and Naruto and anyone else is just someone who has no idea what is truly going on.


----------



## TRN (Oct 26, 2014)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Those who object?




 Sakura hitting sasuke.......Kishimoto laugh


----------



## Revolution (Oct 26, 2014)

^

wouldn't put it above Kishi tbh. 


I just expect something from Naruto himself


----------



## Mariko (Oct 26, 2014)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Those who object?



Object? No, add:

Sasuke weaks up and stabs Sakura with a black rod

Naruto mad unleashes Kyuubi fury modo

Sasuke shibaku tenseis him after some badass exchanges

Naruto frees and rasengans Sasuke

Sasuke talks about some book written by Kakashi

Narutos answers he's Kakashi's book main character

Sasuke's Tnj'd

Sakura gives Naruto a bunch of paper flowers


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 26, 2014)

I almost believed it, but the top panel looks kinda crappy.

In any case, Sakura has no right to complain. It's her own damn fault for clinging to the guy for no good reason.


----------



## Lovely (Oct 26, 2014)

Sakura will not hit Sasuke. She might get in the way of his attack however, or try to stop him in some other manner.

Of course there's also the chance Naruto will somehow get the upper hand, but I think she'll play a role in some way.


----------



## mayumi (Oct 26, 2014)

LOL at this Sakura hitting Sasuke stuff is hilarious. Continue hoping Sakura fans.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 26, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Dude, its two chapters until the end.



Naruto, Sasuke and(soon) Kakashi are just warming up 

First this warm up is over, then some flashbacks then Sasuke VS  Kakashi, then more flashbacks, then the final round of Naruto Vs Sasuke and then Sasuke becomes even more eviiiil than before. Naruto's BM and Sasuke's PS will evolve like 3-4 more times.

There comes the Naruto Project to settle it with like a dozen movies. 

Jokes aside I wonder if the chapter after this one will also focus on Naruto and Sasuke specifically or it will be something Team 7 related, an epilogue after the movie or just some silent panels of Naruto being surrounded by thankful people for saving everyone....


----------



## Mariko (Oct 26, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Naruto, Sasuke and(soon) Kakashi are just warming up
> 
> First this warm up is over, then some flashbacks then Sasuke VS  Kakashi, then more flashbacks, then the final round of Naruto Vs Sasuke and then Sasuke becomes even more eviiiil than before. Naruto's BM and Sasuke's PS will evolve like 3-4 more times.
> 
> ...



Kishi has the balls to do it... 


*Spoiler*: __ 




with flashbacks 


*Spoiler*: __ 




...about Sakura


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 26, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Dude, its two chapters until the end.



Anything can happy homie. Chapter 700 is gonna be 50 chapters. Xp. Many power ups and abilities have been dropped on us with no explanation. Its not that hard for kishi to give us a few more that already has been explained.

Once Sakura begins Healng Sakura and Kakashi awakens a power up givin to him from Hagoromo before he left telling him to do something for his precious students while he can unlike how Hagoromo was unable to with his kids. Sasuke will use Izanagi to heal his wounds. Goes on a monologue about how now he is a True Invincible Immortal now as he activates Curse Seal Sage markings and goes through a metamorphosis of power gaining control over his left eye again.

My predictions....Come at me bro


----------



## AeroNin (Oct 26, 2014)

Shocking ending:

Naruto wins by putting Sasuke in his genjutsu.

Do it Kishi!


----------



## Mariko (Oct 26, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Anything can happy homie. Chapter 700 is gonna be 50 chapters. Xp. Many power ups and abilities have been dropped on us with no explanation. Its not that hard for kishi to give us a few more that already has been explained.
> 
> Once Sakura begins Healng Sakura and Kakashi awakens a power up givin to him from Hagoromo before he left telling him to do something for his precious students while he can unlike how Hagoromo was unable to with his kids. Sasuke will use Izanagi to heal his wounds. Goes on a monologue about how now he is a True Invincible Immortal now as he activates Curse Seal Sage markings and goes through a metamorphosis of power gaining control over his left eye again.
> 
> My predictions....Come at me bro



Ok, in this case let's go full-hope-mode:

I predict Sasuke awakens the golden byakugan before Naruto stomps him with Dat Jutsu, being actually an alien-blood related kekkei genkai forbidden technique!


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 26, 2014)

Sasuke awakens the third eye under the moon. Sasuke reveals he copied Sasuke byakugo seal to create his Third eye Rinne Seal using Hashirama Chakra, Hagoromos Yin Chakra, and the bijuu Chakras to gain full control over his Doujutsu & Rinne Powers. Sakura Heals Naruto and Naruto gets fueld by 100% Kyuubi Chakra and awakens Uzumaki Kekkei Genkai. The random power ups will be soo beautiful. Right up till the end.



Mariko said:


> Ok, in this case let's go full-hope-mode:
> 
> I predict Sasuke awakens the golden byakugan before Naruto stomps him with Dat Jutsu, being actually an alien-blood related kekkei genkai forbidden technique!



Completely possible. Kaguya Origins are unknown....and Uzumaki did have an extremely long life cycle.


----------



## Escargon (Oct 26, 2014)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Those who object?



Is this real? 

What happened to Sakuras face?

I know this manga gonna end with Naruto dying and Sasuke being the good hokage after Narutos death speech..


----------



## IDontHateYou (Oct 26, 2014)

Kagebunshin no jutsu... aint it obvious? 

My problem with this fight is it reminds me too much of Madara vs Hashirama

How the hell did madara allow himself to be tricked by a wood clone is beyond me. 

I mean that is LITERALLY the OLDEST trick in the manga. 

but considering there was a big blast... it would have been the perfect chance for naruto switch places with a clone.


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2014)

IDontHateYou said:


> Kagebunshin no jutsu... aint it obvious?
> 
> My problem with this fight is it reminds me too much of Madara vs Hashirama
> 
> ...



he had several chances to switch with a clone but we'll see.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 26, 2014)

There is still one clone we didn't see go poof.


----------



## Plague (Oct 26, 2014)

Lol What if? right? xD



The pic is fake btw, but if Kishi does pull something like that, he really is a crappy writer lmao. It would push me over the edge hahaha


----------



## Fay (Oct 26, 2014)

- fight is over
- time for epilogue

...hopefully


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 26, 2014)

People seriously couldn't tell that picture is fanart? 

So I think this chapter is where Sasuke gets 'TnJ'ed. 

Then next chap, the last one is all the wrap up. Then again Kishi would just end this weeks chap with a cliffhanger.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 26, 2014)

Something very informative, I'm sure. 

"The battle between Naruto and Sasuke reaches its climax...!!"


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2014)

from Takl:



> "Finally settled!!
> Naruto vs Sasuke!!
> and then the 2 will (do what)!?"


----------



## vered (Oct 26, 2014)

I suspect a KB feint even more after this preview.


----------



## mayumi (Oct 26, 2014)

vered said:


> from Takl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kiss obviously 

ok, they will hold hands like they were supposed to in the flashback and release infinite tsukiyomi afterwards.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 26, 2014)

vered said:


> I suspect a KB feint even more after this preview.



Feint or not clearly they are both exhausted so the fight should last no more than 10 pages.

Granted one would expect Kishi to do something more unexpected and badass than a mere KB feint which is the equivalent of expecting genjutsu if Sasuke is seen dealt a mortal wound.

In any case once the fight is over there still has to be some (LOL) obligatory flashbacks and tnj.

So the issues between those two may only be fully fixed by next chapter.

And those previews were wrong so many times anyway.

No hope for a satisfactory epilogue which will deal with the fate of so many characters who were completely ignored in the latest 150 chapters or so....


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 26, 2014)

vered said:


> from Takl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have some bromance then release MT.


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 26, 2014)

I think I'm going to go with either Naruto grabbing Sasuke's hand and forcing him to undo Mugen Tsukioymi or sasuke finding himself unable to go through with it.

Either way, this will be the end of the battle I'd imagine, and the last chapter called Naruto and Sasuke. Hopefully 699 isn't called something dumb like "The End" or "To be continued...".

Do we have any word on if either 698 or 699 will be longer, yet?


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 26, 2014)

This is either gonna be the fastest TNJ ever or Sasuke will make that decision on his own.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 26, 2014)

699 would be 37 pages iirc.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Oct 26, 2014)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Those who object?



It's been a long time since people have put this much work into a fake. It brings me back


----------



## Harbour (Oct 26, 2014)

So in the next chapter Sasuke deactivates Chidori and brotherly hugs Naruto instead. Cood.


----------



## burloki (Oct 26, 2014)

1. Sasuke stabs Naruto
2. Naruto saying some emotional stuff
3. Naruto dies
4. Sasuke regrets all and cries like a baby
5. Sasuke thinks something like "Naruto, I'll be a Hokage like the one you always wanted to be" then undoes Eternal Tsukuyomi (sp?)
6. Kakashi comes and shoves a Raikiri up in Sasukes bum.
7. Sasuke dies, Kakashi becomes Hokage and marries Sakura AND Hinata..


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 26, 2014)

Sakura uses Hirashin and saves Naruto.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 26, 2014)

burloki said:


> 1. Sasuke stabs Naruto
> 2. Naruto saying some emotional stuff
> 3. Naruto dies
> 4. Sasuke regrets all and cries like a baby
> ...



wwwhhhoooaaaa!!!!  your prediction is better than Kishi's story.


----------



## Kek (Oct 26, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> 699 would be 37 pages iirc.



That was a misunderstanding. All the interview said was that kishi and three assistants took 3 days to draw 39 pages. We have no idea how long the 'final' chapter will be, so assume the standard length until we get confirmation otherwise


----------



## Lammy (Oct 26, 2014)

I have it on good authority from a monday printing leak that this will happen:

WARNING. MAJOR SPOILERS.


*Spoiler*: __ 






*Spoiler*: _Are you sure you want to know?_ 






*Spoiler*: _Absolutely sure? There's no going back now._ 






*Spoiler*: _Can't say I didn't warn you. 3 more days to wait..._ 









I ain't even lying, bro. Couldn't even make it up if I tried.


----------



## Hexa (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm going to go with Naruto pulling Sasuke's legs out from under him.  Because it seems to me that it would be super easy to do.  Odds are it's a kage bunshin clone that was made sometime in the _hours_ they spent just punching each other.



Kek said:


> That was a misunderstanding. All the interview said was that kishi and three assistants took 3 days to draw 39 pages. We have no idea how long the 'final' chapter will be, so assume the standard length until we get confirmation otherwise


Yup.  The info came from Kishimoto's assistant's twitter rather than an interview, though.

No word on the length of the final chapter AFAIK.  I think we're supposed to get a bonus chapter for something somewhere, however.


----------



## Phemt (Oct 26, 2014)

Kicking Naruto in the face before he grabs those legs is also super easy to do.

Naruto has no energy left, even more so after Sasuke drained that Kyuubi chakra.


----------



## Plague (Oct 26, 2014)

I think Naruto will block it with his arm and it'll short circuit badly damaging both of their arms, but undoing the IT at the same time. 

Which will be why they have bandages in the movie. 

After Sasuke realizes he can't kill Naruto, they'll lay down next to each other and make an agreement of some sort to let each other live. Sasuke will want to wander off again. So in the movie he'll show up to help Naruto again.


----------



## Phemt (Oct 26, 2014)

Plague said:


> I think Naruto will block it with his arm and it'll short circuit badly damaging both of their arms, but undoing the IT at the same time.
> 
> *Which will be why they have bandages in the movie. *
> 
> After Sasuke realizes he can't kill Naruto, they'll lay down next to each other and make an agreement of some sort to let each other live. Sasuke will want to wander off again. So in the movie he'll show up to help Naruto again.



Only Naruto does, but then again we haven't seen Sasuke's lefty yet.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 26, 2014)

Something happens that results in Naruto and Sasuke wearing bandages for years. I don't know what, but obviously it is possible to infer something happens.

I would predict "that jutsu"... but at this point, I don't think we'll ever see it. =/


----------



## Lurko (Oct 26, 2014)

That justu was ninetails chakra control most likely.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 26, 2014)

Kek said:


> That was a misunderstanding. All the interview said was that kishi and three assistants took 3 days to draw 39 pages. We have no idea how long the 'final' chapter will be, so assume the standard length until we get confirmation otherwise





Hexa said:


> Yup.  The info came from Kishimoto's assistant's twitter rather than an interview, though.
> 
> No word on the length of the final chapter AFAIK.  I think we're supposed to get a bonus chapter for something somewhere, however.



Hmm okay


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 27, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> 699 would be 37 pages iirc.


Aren't final chapters around 50 pages?


----------



## Kek (Oct 27, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Aren't final chapters around 50 pages?



Not neccesarily. The final chapters of both Soul Eater and Deadman Wonderland were no longer than an average chapter in the series. Reborn's final chapter was only 1-2 pages longer than usual. We'll just have to wait and see. 

Also keep in mind that these chapters still have to fit into the series volumes too, at least I would think so. Don't really know if the volumes have a page/size limit like the magazines do which would allow a 'double chapter'.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 27, 2014)

I think the final chapter will have 19 pages (2 pages extra) just like the latest chapters. IIRC, I read that those 2 extra pages is to make it to the requirement of the volume. It is even more reasonable since volume 71 has 11 chapters. That makes the last volume (72) with only 9 chapters, so, those extra 2 pages in each chapter is only to make up for that lost chapter.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Oct 27, 2014)

Let's talk just about 698:

Two things are possible Naruto solutions to escape the latest problem he had.

If we will observe, the Naruto that is standing/sitting right there had no buises, thus he is not the real one that fought Sasuke, this is the first and most likely solution, a Kage Bunshin. Why? Beaucse this is Naruto's signature jutsu since he started training in the academy.  And for the sake of facts, his clones are proven durable and strong during the war arc, during his fight with Madara and with his fight with Kaguya.

The 2nd solution is Naruto using FTG, why and how? During his fight with Kaguya where a Nardo clone went inside the center dimension, it was very clear that the clone said " I already Marked the Place."  so What Mark? No other than the tags which Minato uses when using Hiraishin.

The issue for that Jutsu is Hiraishin and no other jutsu. It was simply that. 

Itachi give his powers to Sasuke, and Sasuke almost showed us all his abilities.

What's lacking for Naruto? The answer is simple. FTG.

2 solutions nothing more.

Sasuke will be GG next chapter on page 6.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 27, 2014)

Actually it was obito who said he marked the place.


----------



## Kishido (Oct 27, 2014)

I would love to see Kakashi piercing both of them with Raikiri... Sakura is shocked!

Kakashi reveals his face... and it will be a troll one.


----------



## Marsala (Oct 27, 2014)

takL said:
			
		

> "Finally settled!!
> Naruto vs Sasuke!!
> and then the 2 will (do what)!?"


----------



## Shattering (Oct 27, 2014)

I wonder if they pay a dude exclusively to write previews and if so why...

Last chapter will prepare us for the movie I guess and Rinnegan Yamato will have something to do in it? for those who doesn't remember, this guy is still out there


----------



## Kishido (Oct 27, 2014)

Good news... Expect the new spoiler on wednesday.

WSJ has a saturday release instead of monday

Shonen Jump website


----------



## Uraharа (Oct 27, 2014)

Naruto will get 2 chapters next week, so the last chapter is chap 700.

Last chapter will be in full color!!! This is the first time in history Naruto gets one fully colored by kishimoto.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Oct 27, 2014)

I would not be surprised if Nardo pulls Hiraishin to Sauce, I have been waiting for that.

Maybe it was just off paneled before Minato said goodbye to Nardo.

Hiraishin could be his parting gift to Nardo.

I have the idea, Kurama had already taught Nardo how todo that.


----------



## Kishido (Oct 27, 2014)

Urahara san said:


> Naruto will get 2 chapters next week, so the last chapter is chap 700.
> 
> Last chapter will be in full color!!! This is the first time in history Naruto gets one fully colored by kishimoto.



What's the source?


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 27, 2014)

_Naruto is getting two chapters next week and will end on chapter 700. The first chapter will be the Lead Cover at the front of the magazine, and the final chapter will be in full colour.

Naruto is now the fourth series in Shonen Jump history to end on a Lead CP following in the footsteps of Ring ni Kakero -> Dragon Ball -> Slam Dunk

Congratulations._


----------



## Kishido (Oct 27, 2014)

Again... The source? Would be nice


----------



## Trojan (Oct 27, 2014)

Urahara san said:


> Naruto will get 2 chapters next week, so the last chapter is chap 700.
> 
> Last chapter will be in full color!!! This is the first time in history Naruto gets one fully colored by kishimoto.



source or it did not happen.



Kishido said:


> Good news... Expect the new spoiler on wednesday.
> 
> WSJ has a saturday release instead of monday
> 
> Shonen Jump website



Well, it really barely good news, since we are more or less done anyways.


----------



## Kishido (Oct 27, 2014)

Yeah looked up... No source besides one guy posting it at NeoGAF and other forums taking it over.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 27, 2014)

Yeah, only saw that on GAF.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 27, 2014)

as usual the source is zeromcd@MH


----------



## Mariko (Oct 27, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> source is zeromcd@MH



Good news!


----------



## Kishido (Oct 27, 2014)

Mariko said:


> Good news!



Thank You very much.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 27, 2014)

So double chapter instead of an extra sized issue?

Hopefully it is also extra sized though.

I supposed they didn't say 699 was the end, they just said it ends on November 10th.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 27, 2014)

zeromcd@MH

Looks like source on "three new chapters instead of two". 

698+699(colour cover)+700(full in colour).


----------



## Lovely (Oct 27, 2014)

So we'll get two chapters this wednesday and the final (700) next week?

Or is it two chapters next thursday?


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 27, 2014)

Two chapters next week, not this week.


----------



## Kishido (Oct 27, 2014)

No one chapter this wednesday

2 next thursday


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 27, 2014)

699+700 full colour in a row next week, it seems...


----------



## Edo Sensei (Oct 27, 2014)

GoDMasteR said:


> 699+700 full colour in a row next week, it seems...



Terrific! So essentially nothing changed at all... :sleepy


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 27, 2014)

Not sure if my body is ready for next week 

Full color chapter is cool.


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 27, 2014)

So this guy is legit, right? 

Sounds awesome! Hopefully it's actually an ending and not just setting up The Last lol


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Oct 27, 2014)

so we got a over under bet of whats gonna happen this week?

1. shadow clone
2. interference from sakura
3. kyuubi chakra blocks
4. sasuke strike is successful.

im torn between option 1 or 2


----------



## Trojan (Oct 27, 2014)

I hope Kishi makes Naruto the Hokage, that is all I'm waiting for as of now.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 27, 2014)

Pretty sure it's a shadow clone that will save him.


----------



## Edo Sensei (Oct 27, 2014)

Arrrg... That Shadow Clone-Prediction is sooooo boring. Kishi must come up with something better than that.


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 27, 2014)

Sakura and co perform emergency psychic surgery on Sauce, tearing down his illusions of himself, to undo his fuckery


----------



## TRN (Oct 27, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> Sakura and co perform emergency psychic surgery on Sauce, tearing down his illusions of himself, to undo his fuckery



 for thinking suckura will do anything but cry about her dead susuke


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 27, 2014)

So it seems we will get a epilogue as chapter 700 (the color chapter) will likely be that. I'm guessing it'll be a chapter that focuses on the far future where Naruto is finally Hokage as I simply can't see Kishi ending this manga without making his MC finally achieve his dream.

It'll likely go like this:

698: End of the fight and Sasuke converted
699: Release of Infinite Tsukuyomi
700: Epilogue


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Oct 27, 2014)

Yay! Two chapters instead of double chapter! 

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Fully coloured 







I predict Orochimaru saving Naruto by stealing Sasuke's body, since it's the best opportunity for it, ever. 
Won't happen


----------



## Nic (Oct 27, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Nice so 2 chapters next week



so instead of making it a chapter that is two chapters long they are calling it two chapters instead.  Don't see what there is to be excited about, it's still the same thing we knew of weeks ago.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 27, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> Sakura and co perform emergency psychic surgery on Sauce, tearing down his illusions of himself, to undo his fuckery



350 chapters too late, but better late than ever.  Go Sakura, save us from this misery, its your week's banner too.



Dark Uchiha said:


> so we got a over under bet of whats gonna happen this week?
> 
> 1. shadow clone
> 2. interference from sakura
> ...



I'm torn too, but I'm leaning towards 2. I mean shadow clone is so 'how did you not see this coming sasukeh you just mocked him with it'.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 27, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I'm torn too, but I'm leaning towards 2. I mean shadow clone is so 'how did you not see this coming sasukeh you just mocked him with it'.


Sakura is two countries away, only JUST woke up, and has no means of instantly teleporting to where Naruto and Sasuke are.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Oct 27, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Sakura is two countries away, only JUST woke up, and has no means of instantly teleporting to where Naruto and Sasuke are.



i thought she was two countries away also, but the indra vs frs blast even affected where she was so i assume that blast wasnt two countries wide. and kakashi could send a bloodhound with her to find them.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 27, 2014)

Dark Uchiha said:


> i thought she was two countries away also, but the indra vs frs blast even affected where she was so i assume that blast wasnt two countries wide. and kakashi could send a bloodhound with her to find them.


Why wouldn't the blast be two countries wide? They're throwing around power that can potentially outright destroy the planet at that point.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 27, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Why wouldn't the blast be two countries wide? They're throwing around power that can potentially outright destroy the planet at that point.



Well, if that were the case then how many people would have died by having those trees that wrapped them destroyed?

LOL Now that I think about it we saw one branch full of people getting damaged or at least receiving a heavy shock.

Mass deaths confirmed?

But really...how did Naruto and Sasuke travel through two entire countries in like a few minutes? Without s/t it should be impossible even if they are Ei level fast and they didn't use any super modes....


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 27, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Well, if that were the case then how many people would have died by having those trees that wrapped them destroyed?
> 
> LOL Now that I think about it we saw one branch full of people getting damaged or at least receiving a heavy shock.
> 
> ...



I'm assuming the Tree protects them from the blast. Minato said that if you cut down a tree ranch, another one would come and gobble them up, so eyah.

Also, I don't think it was a few minutes. When Sakura woke up, she said it was nighttime already, while it would have been just before daybreak when she was put under. Which probably means it's about 12 hours later, so yeah, they were probably running for a while. Because poetry or soemthing


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 27, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Well, if that were the case then how many people would have died by having those trees that wrapped them destroyed?
> 
> LOL Now that I think about it we saw one branch full of people getting damaged or at least receiving a heavy shock.
> 
> Mass deaths confirmed?


I think as long as they're connected to the tree, those people are okay due to the properties of Mugen Tsukuyomi.


> But really...how did Naruto and Sasuke travel through two entire countries in like a few minutes? Without s/t it should be impossible even if they are Ei level fast and they didn't use any super modes....


Rikudou Chakra. Gives them speed that far surpasses their predecessors.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm glad that this chapter will cover both the end of the fight and Sasuke's TNJ. 

That leaves the last chapter with more room for wrapping up the story. Or... part of it.



Edo Sensei said:


> Arrrg... That Shadow Clone-Prediction is sooooo boring. Kishi must come up with something better than that.



Naruto is out of chakra. His final attack won't be anything flashy.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 27, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Why wouldn't the blast be two countries wide? They're throwing around power *that can potentially outright destroy the planet at that point.*



They're not supa sa?an! 

They can redraw a map locally (their best moves are nuke level I'd say, which is already significant for shinobies imo....), but not destroy the whole planet.


----------



## Phemt (Oct 27, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I'm glad that this chapter will cover both the end of the fight and Sasuke's TNJ.
> 
> That leaves the last chapter with more room for wrapping up the story. Or... part of it.
> 
> ...





What final attack?  Naruto can't even stand on his legs.

And what TNJ? What exactly do you think he's gonna say in a couple of panels that would make Sasuke do a 180?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 27, 2014)

Mariko said:


> They're not supa sa?an!
> 
> They can redraw a map locally (their best moves are nuke level I'd say, which is already significant for shinobies imo....), but not destroy the whole planet.


With their seals they can create moons. Such a thing is a planetary level feat. And their firepower before this whole final battle was Continental level.

'Nuke level' ends at 50 Megatons. Both Naruto and Sasuke are far, far, FAR beyond that. Given they were nuking small country size meteors.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 27, 2014)

Phemt said:


> What final attack?  Naruto can't even stand on his legs.
> 
> And what TNJ? What exactly do you think he's gonna say in a couple of panels that would make Sasuke do a 180?



On a general principle, the main character never loses the final fight.

Other than that, the story requires Sasuke to lose for two reasons:  

-Bringing him back has been a long time goal. 

- Unfortunately, Kishimoto made Sasuke's plan "evil" by throwing the kill the gokages twist into it, which means it's meant to be stopped.

But you're right, there is no time for a real TNJ. Then again, Naruto's only job is to talk Sasuke into being fwends again and cooperating with him.


----------



## Kishido (Oct 27, 2014)

Naruto will win with the will of fire or some shit... Really people... Sasuke won't kill Naruto nor will he win the fight. And no one will get in their way.

The fight is shit alreasy... Now destroying it with someone as Sakura or who the fuck else coming in would be the absolute worst decision


----------



## Gabe (Oct 27, 2014)

ch1p said:


> 350 chapters too late, but better late than ever.  Go Sakura, save us from this misery, its your week's banner too.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm torn too, but I'm leaning towards 2. I mean shadow clone is so 'how did you not see this coming sasukeh you just mocked him with it'.



This is the reason why it will be a clone sasuke mock it he will be proven wrong. Even madara who said he could see through clones got tricked and sasuke is not a good ninja as smart as madara was.


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 27, 2014)

ch1p said:


> 350 chapters too late, but better late than ever.  Go Sakura, save us from this misery, its your week's banner too.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm torn too, but I'm leaning towards 2. I mean shadow clone is so 'how did you not see this coming sasukeh you just mocked him with it'.



The Sharingan/Rinnegan can determine clones from the original anyway.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 27, 2014)

Abanikochan said:


> The Sharingan/Rinnegan can determine clones from the original anyway.


No, they can't. Only Madara could because of his experience. The Sharingan and Rinnegan have bee repeatedly fooled by clones.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 27, 2014)

Gabe said:


> This is the reason why it will be a clone sasuke mock it he will be proven wrong. Even madara who said he could see through clones got tricked and sasuke is not a good ninja as smart as madara was.



I will explain, since you didn't understand.

Madara had trouble performing when he was caught from behind. This was presented as a weakness from the get go. Furthermore, Hashirama caught him like this a few times. It wasn't so much Madara being arrogant that did the trick, but Kishi recyling shit. You're also forgetting Madara planned VotE, he wasn't 'defeated' in a clean cut like Sasuke would be here.

Sasuke knows how Naruto relies so much on those bunshins to compensate his weaknesses. He knows so well he just mocked him with that. Yet to be defeated by one, Sasuke would have to forget what he just taunted him with. Kishi would have to make Sasuke stupid enough to not remember his own words about Naruto relying on a bunshin when he's in a position weakness.

Furthermore, Naruto defeating Sasuke by using his bunshins is the same as Sasuke accused him with. He doesn't eat crow at all. He'll just laugh and say that in the end of all things, Naruto has nobody to rely on, so he uses the bunshins as a compensation for his weaknesses. So what about it? How is Naruto defeating him with bunshin show anything "new" to Sasuke? How is he gonna be TnJ?

Not that I'm saying Kishi will do this. He has certainly disappointed and wrote things that make no sense.

If his friends interfere, Naruto can really make him eat crow. He can say 'i'm not lonely at all and the bunshins are not all that i have, see these are my friends that i made, screw you hannibal'. And he can even drive the car backwards over him and state 'you said you're alone but that's a lie since these are your friends too lel' and we all know Sasuke's weakness has always been bonds.

Sasuke isn't listening to Naruto, he's plumetting him and he's prepared to kill him and we know he can do that (VotE 1), because we've already seen that before. There isn't any reason for him to stop. Naruto got shook when Sasuke told him he was alone. Sasuke knocked Sakura out saying she'd interfere if she was awake, and now she's awake. After a flashback where she sees Sasuke and Naruto refusing to peace with each other and just kept on antagonising each other. A chick who said 'next time we'll do it together'. Kakashi's theme is arriving late for everything, in fact he was late for VotE, he arrived after Sasuke had already left as well. Told to stay put and not do anything, by some guy who was wrong about everything and who has never relied on anyone either.

Kishi can do something degenerate here, and say everything else was red herring. It just feels like Kishi set this up really obviously to me and we'll have otherwise.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Sakura is two countries away, only JUST woke up, and has no means of instantly teleporting to where Naruto and Sasuke are.



Some time passed between the two POVs. This never stopped Kishi either. Sasuke went back and forth between the battlefield and the Leaf in a couple of hours and he wasn't speshul then.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 27, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Some time passed between the two POVs. This never stopped Kishi either. Sasuke went back and forth between the battlefield and the Leaf in a couple of hours and he wasn't speshul then.


Sasuke had summons which could _fly_, and he had two Hokages which could use Hiraishin afterwards.


----------



## nfcnorth (Oct 27, 2014)

Yeah not seeing distance as problem for Kakashi/Sakura to get there they wanted to. Naruto and Sauske basically were magically there in no time flat when they went to start there fight so yeah I don't think distance really will be an issue. We don't even know how long it took so it could be a shorter distance than people think.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 27, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Sasuke had summons which could _fly_, and he had two Hokages which could use Hiraishin afterwards.



Sasuke didn't use flying summons to get to the Leaf and the Hokages having Hiraishin is quite irrelevant. Like the above poster said, Kishi can make them magically appear there, implying some time has passed. This has happened before.


----------



## TRN (Oct 27, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Sasuke didn't use flying summons to get to the Leaf and the Hokages having Hiraishin is quite irrelevant. Like the above poster said, Kishi can make them magically appear there, implying some time has passed. This has happened before.



People actually believe that sakura will be apart of this


----------



## ch1p (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm working with what Kishi gave us last week. Do you have a better scenario or any counter to what I said? Let me answer that for you. You don't, otherwise you would have give it instead of resorting to insulting people. *kanye-west shrug*

I even said Kishi can do something different all together.  I don't understand what that knee-jerk you're doing there is for.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 27, 2014)

TRN said:


> People actually believe that sakura will be apart of this



Careful with that space, mate.

There's a great difference between "a part" and "apart"...


----------



## ch1p (Oct 27, 2014)

*MODCLIPPED*



Luiz said:


> Careful with that space, mate.
> 
> There's a great difference between "a part" and "apart"...



Oh wow, that's.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 27, 2014)

Naruto will win with the same jutsu that defeated Mizuki in chapter 1. 

Believe dat.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 27, 2014)

*MODCLIPPED*



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Naruto will win with the same jutsu that defeated Mizuki in chapter 1.
> 
> Believe dat.



This is why I'm on the fence.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 27, 2014)

TRN said:


> Yeah, and



Do you require a longer explanation?


----------



## TRN (Oct 27, 2014)

[sp][/sp]

                         +


=	

Sasuke about to have his salad toss


----------



## Hexa (Oct 27, 2014)

I may have clipped the wrong post in mistake.  Don't talk about betting real money, though, kids.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 27, 2014)

Naruto busts Flying thunder god out of nowhere.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Oct 27, 2014)

TRN said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> +
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, but why doesn't Naruto have THAT hair style in the movie?

On topic: I think that this is the real naruto. Expecting him to catch the chidori and let it impale him. I also think that the best way that Naruto can keep his promise to Itachi to help sasuke without killing him is to pull something similar to the third hokage and take away the use of one of sasuke's arms, severely impairing his ability to use jutsu. Sasuke loses an arm, realizes he's lost and give up his concept of "hokage"


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 27, 2014)

afrosheen6565 said:


> I'm sorry, but why doesn't Naruto have THAT hair style in the movie?
> 
> On topic: I think that this is the real naruto. Expecting him to catch the chidori and let it impale him. I also think that the best way that Naruto can keep his promise to Itachi to help sasuke without killing him is to pull something similar to the third hokage and take away the use of one of sasuke's arms, severely impairing his ability to use jutsu. Sasuke loses an arm, realizes he's lost and give up his concept of "hokage"



Shouldn't he take away the usage of one of his eyes instead?

It's not like Sasuke relies much on hand-seals like Oro did.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 27, 2014)

afrosheen6565 said:


> I'm sorry, but why doesn't Naruto have THAT hair style in the movie?
> 
> On topic: I think that this is the real naruto. Expecting him to catch the chidori and let it impale him. I also think that the best way that Naruto can keep his promise to Itachi to help sasuke without killing him is to pull something similar to the third hokage and take away the use of one of sasuke's arms, severely impairing his ability to use jutsu. Sasuke loses an arm, realizes he's lost and give up his concept of "hokage"



Taking away his arm would accomplish nothing as Sasuke's powers mostly come from his eyes. Naruto wouldn't even do that anyway.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Oct 28, 2014)

I can picture four different scenarios:

1) It's a shadow clone and the real Naruto comes at Sasuke from behind. Fight continues.

2) Insert flashbacks of their bromance. Sasuke can't bring himself to kill Naruto and screams at him. Naruto just smiles and concludes with TnJ. They release everyone from dream world. 

3) Sakura appears and grabs Sasuke from behind. Flashback of FoD hug. Sakura helps Naruto convert Sasuke with final TnJ. 

4) Sakura appears between the boys and Sasuke's chidori pierces her. Kakashi is shown and he has flashback of him killing Rin. Shocked reactions all around and everyone flashbacks to memorable Team 7 moments, etc. Cliffhanger of Sakura seemingly "dying". 

I predict something along those lines.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 28, 2014)

Shadow Clone most likely. Again, Sakura is too far away and she woke up at the fight's conclusion.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Oct 28, 2014)

Vampire Princess said:


> I can picture four different scenarios:
> 
> 1) It's a shadow clone and the real Naruto comes at Sasuke from behind. Fight continues.
> 
> ...



i predicted the same except 2, sasuke is beyond stopping at this point


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Oct 28, 2014)

I don't think it's a Shadow clone. The chakra he took from it (that Kurama had been collecting) was legit. So unless Naruto stashed a clone early in the fight, it's unlikely he's made one recently (and this fight's been going on for the better part of the day). 

They probably just grapple. Naruto grabs his arm, Chidori maybe does pierce him but not deep enough to kill (Naruto has monster healing skills because of Kurama, remember), and does something to regain the upper hand.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 28, 2014)

Clones get Kyuubi chakra too. We seen this already. Fuuton Rasengan training, and during the war his clones could talk with kyuubi and share chakra. Kyuubi is split between all clones too. Clones are 100% equal to the original.

And one clone didn't go poof last chapter, count them. A clone will save Naruto. The Naruto being attacked probably is the real one. Sasuke's eye would be able to see the difference.


----------



## Hexa (Oct 28, 2014)

As far as I can tell, the only difference between a kage bunshin and the original is that the kage bunshin  vanishes in smoke when it dies.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 28, 2014)

Exactly. That's correct.

And there is still one more clone.


----------



## Edo Sensei (Oct 28, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> And one clone didn't go poof last chapter, count them.



Wrong. All clones were destroyed. Some guy actually gave evidence for that.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm still thinking Naruto's bandage on his hand is an indication on how the fight ends, so I'd rather say no bunshin but will of fire and "nindo" (meaning: he'll block Sasuke's chidori with his hand, sayin "I'll be hokage", as he did with kabuto in part I)


----------



## Syntaxis (Oct 28, 2014)

The number of clones are irrelevant. When they searched for Sasuke and found Kabuto outside Orochimaru's den, Naruto also had clones out of nowhere. The guy prepares those things. I'm even considering he might be able to spawn clones several hundreds of feet from him if he wants to.


----------



## Kishido (Oct 28, 2014)

Mariko said:


> I'm still thinking Naruto's bandage on his hand is an indication on how the fight ends, so I'd rather say no bunshin but will of fire and "nindo" (meaning: he'll block Sasuke's chidori with his hand, sayin "I'll be hokage", as he did with kabuto in part I)



This reloaded

[1]


----------



## Mariko (Oct 28, 2014)

Kishido said:


> This reloaded
> 
> [1]



Inb4'd 



Mariko said:


> Here the answer: Naruto, the gutsy ninja!  > His true power lies within his balls!
> 
> Remember well those panels, I bet the fight will end like this (just replace Kabuto by Sasuke, his Kunai by a chidori, and Tsunade by who the f*ck you want!):
> 
> ...


----------



## ch1p (Oct 28, 2014)

Kishido said:


> This reloaded
> 
> [1]



I don't disagree with this. But if he was going to say this, he should have said it already. Plus he has backed on this. He now says he can't be Hokage if he can't save his friend. He has shifted priorities, he can't go back to being that awesome like he was in tsunade arc..


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 28, 2014)

No there is still one clone.


----------



## Edo Sensei (Oct 28, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> No there is still one clone.



Prove it or just don't write anything...


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 28, 2014)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> 2 chapters in 1 week? very nice. don't really know how this is going to go down.



One will be 699 the final chapter of the original storyline and the other will be a teaser chapter for the movie. Meaning, we will see the cast of the movie in their new designs,  a quick summary of the state of things a few years after the end of the main storyline and it will end with the reveal of the shadowy villain. The second chapter's sole purpose is to garner interest for the upcoming movie.



tari101190 said:


> No there is still one clone.



All three clones we saw Naruto create last week were destroyed. Two were dispatched so quickly by Sasuke's chidori we only saw puffs of smoke and the third managed to stop Sasuke's movement before disappearing.


----------



## TRN (Oct 28, 2014)

After sasuke handout power ups 


Sasuke handout

+Hashirama Cells
+Hashirama Chakra
+Mass Ashura Chakra
+Durgs
+Itach Eyes
+Itach chakra
+9 Full Bijuus Chakra
+Yin Kurama Chakra 
+Rikudo Rinnegan
+Rikudo Yin Power
+ Ass Pull ST Power

he still lose to a already nerf naruto


----------



## handsock (Oct 28, 2014)

Edo Sensei said:


> Prove it or just don't write anything...



It's "Dat clone". The real Naruto has been dead since Madara stole Kurama. Dat clone lived on.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Oct 28, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> All three clones we saw Naruto create last week were destroyed. Two were dispatched so quickly by Sasuke's chidori we only saw puffs of smoke and the third managed to stop Sasuke's movement before disappearing.



Another thing you can all say that those clones where made some hour ago in the manga. So who now what happen to them when they fight off screen. 

With this two thing I dont now why people keep saying there is one clone left. Yes can come out of some where to save Naruto but it just happen because the plot call for one.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 28, 2014)

Kishido said:


> This reloaded
> 
> [1]



Damn, I missed those young Naruto days.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 28, 2014)

if a clone can survive chakra extraction well...that's the bullshitiest of shits ive ever read.

I'd rather have have something more badass like Naruto tanking it with his face than yet another fucking clone.


----------



## Kishido (Oct 28, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> Damn, I missed those young Naruto days.



Yeah Part 1 Naruto will be always remembered... Part 2 not so much...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 28, 2014)

Waiting Sasuke to prove his superiority in everything


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 28, 2014)

Kakashi pisses off everyone and kamuis over towards the fight thanks to Hagoromo powerup that awakens his own sharingan and mangekyo. Its obitos design but with inverted colors


----------



## Klue (Oct 28, 2014)

Ugh, TNJ time.


----------



## forkandspoon (Oct 28, 2014)

Fight ends in a tie, Naruto travels, Kakashi is hokage, Sasuke and Sai becomes root (he's perfect for it, raising a bunch of orphans to protect the village), Oro disappears, Sakura leads an inter-village training course on medical knowledge,  Yamato helps rebuild all the villages.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 28, 2014)

I believe Naruto will defeat Sasuke alone and probably without clones.
I don't know how though.


----------



## Kishido (Oct 28, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> I believe Naruto will defeat Sasuke alone and probably without clones.
> I don't know how though.



As mentioned by some... With his will... Same as he has stopped Kabuto


----------



## Gunners (Oct 28, 2014)

I want to see Yamato and Anko's reaction. They pretty much snoozed throughput it all.


----------



## RockSauron (Oct 28, 2014)

Gunners said:


> I want to see Yamato and Anko's reaction. They pretty much snoozed throughput it all.



Seeing as how Yamato spilled the beans to Tobi/ Kabuto and made the Zetsu army more powerful and pretty much soloed the entire remnants of the army, killing who knows how many, I have a feeling his face will be red.

Speaking of which, are they actually going to let Kabuto return to the orphanage like he wanted? I mean, this guy pretty much ran the entire war single-handily...


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 28, 2014)

Naruto's about to troll this fight.Probably ''kabuto'' sasuke.

Naruto can match his chakra to any shinobi so will be funny draw..Also sasuke took kyuubi chakra.Should'nt naruto be able to control that?? Anyway pretty strong trolling next chapter.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 28, 2014)

RAGING BONER said:


> if a clone can survive chakra extraction well...that's the bullshitiest of shits ive ever read.
> 
> I'd rather have have something more badass like Naruto tanking it with his face than yet another fucking clone.



Naruto getting pierced in the face with Chidori?

It's not gonna happen but I'd enjoy that.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 28, 2014)

Naruto is happy he was aknklodge as a friend, he goes into SM and attack Sasuke. At the end of the chapter it seems something new with a clear winner.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 28, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> Naruto's about to troll this fight.Probably ''kabuto'' sasuke.
> 
> Naruto can match his chakra to any shinobi so will be funny draw..Also sasuke took kyuubi chakra.Should'nt naruto be able to control that?? Anyway pretty strong trolling next chapter.



Preta Path turned Kurama's chakra back into mental, physical and natrual energy then Sasuke aborted it; there's nothing for Naruto to control.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 28, 2014)

either sakura dies in stopping the fight, or she manages to successfully stop the fight with no injuries.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 28, 2014)

naruto dodges the attack with a clone then hits sasuke hard making him unable to love. After that the bijuu get released from the ct because sasuke will have no chakra.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 28, 2014)

Pacha Batofar said:


> either sakura dies in stopping the fight, or she manages to successfully stop the fight with no injuries.


Or she doesn't show up at all. Sakura is _alive_ in the Last, as are Naruto and Sasuke so predicting any deaths shows you haven't been following things.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 28, 2014)

...!!!

[SP][/SP]


----------



## Plague (Oct 28, 2014)

Sakura's too far. If she does arrive its after the fight and to heal Naruto.


----------



## TRN (Oct 28, 2014)

Luiz said:


> ...!!!
> *What Sasuke fans hope*
> [SP][/SP]



*What will happen*


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 28, 2014)

As much as I don't want Sakura to intervene, her waking up was no coincidence. She happens to wake up exactly when Naruto needs saving. She wakes up exactly when their fight is almost over. And that panel was shoved in there for what? What reason was there to even show Sakura waking up, especially when the fight between Naruto and Sasuke was still ongoing? 

There's surely something to it despite how much I wish there wasn't.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 28, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> As much as I don't want Sakura to intervene, her waking up was no coincidence. She happens to wake up exactly when Naruto needs saving. She wakes up exactly when their fight is almost over. And that panel was shoved in there for what? What reason was there to even show Sakura waking up, especially when the fight between Naruto and Sasuke was still ongoing?
> 
> There's surely something to it despite how much I wish there wasn't.


Question: How is she even going to get there? The battle is at its end. I've noticed Sasuke fans want Sakura arrive to save Naruto since they don't want Naruto to beat Sasuke on his own.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 28, 2014)

TRN said:


> *What will happen*



Sasuke dead? Who's dreaming now? 

The main character always gets what he wants.

 Naruto wants to be buddies with Sasuke forever, so that's what is going down.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 28, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Question: How is she even going to get there? The battle is at its end. I've noticed Sasuke fans want Sakura arrive to save Naruto since they don't want Naruto to beat Sasuke on his own.



Your damage control is out of control because I'm not a Sasuke or Naruto fan and I could care less who wins the fight. I dislike both of them. I'm simply saying that there's no reason to shove a random panel of Sakura waking up in when the biggest fight of the manga is going on. Nor can it be purely coincidental that she woke up at this exact moment.

And there doesn't need to be any logical explanation for how she gets there. Nothing about this manga has been logical for the past 100 chapters.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 28, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Question: How is she even going to get there? The battle is at its end. I've noticed Sasuke fans want Sakura arrive to save Naruto since they don't want Naruto to beat Sasuke on his own.



Sasuke losing the rematch and getting TNJ'd is about the oldest prediction on this board, man.

No one is gonna lose their sleep over that.

I admit, a few of my fellow fans are dellusional enough to believe in a different outcome, but they're a minority.

I can assure you the result of this fight is a far bigger deal to Naruto fans than anyone else.


----------



## Bubbathebig (Oct 28, 2014)

There is just one thing that everyone is overlooking, and this thing is the one that gives the definitive clue about what will happen in 698.

There are basically 4 options: 

(a) Sasuke stabs Naruto with the Chidori.
(b) Kakashi and Sakura save Naruto.
(c) Kage bunshin/ Tailed Beasts Chakra save Naruto.
(d) Naruto stops the Chidori with Rasengan, his hand, etc...

Well, the first thing is the bandages in Naruto's arm in Naruto The Last poster -> this makes me think about option (d).

But that's not the definitive clue... The thing is that, when Naruto falls into the ground missing the Rasengan, this happens just after Sasuke's Chidori vanishes... Well Naruto obviously noticed that and my point is that he missed the Rasengan on purpose, because he wants to cross fists with Sasuke because of the Sage of the 9 Paths seals or something. So option (d) is the most likely imo and we will know in a few hours I hope ^^


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Oct 28, 2014)

I think Naruto whiffing the Rasengan was just to show that he was as exhausted as Sasuke was. Sasuke couldn't get his Chidori up, Naruto couldn't get his Rasengan to climax. 

I don't think Sakura intervenes. Not yet. I think it's possible that she travels over at some point (the two of them are probably gonna be half-dead after the fight anyway), but this is a Naruto/Sasuke matter. It's their story to resolve. 

Naruto probably tanks the hit but survives. Maybe uses that as a way of trapping Sasuke in place so that he can get in one last shot of his own.


----------



## MYJC (Oct 28, 2014)

Pretty sure it's going to be a clone feint. 

I mean Naruto has been tricking people with clones for the entire series, and Sasuke's attempt to finish Naruto is a parallel of Madara's attempt to finish Hashirama (right before he got tricked with a wood clone). 

So yeah, Sasuke is going to end up stabbing a clone and then the real Naruto will pop up from behind, land some (non-fatal) attack on Sasuke, and proceed to TnJ. People will complain, but that's by FAR the most probable outcome.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 28, 2014)

Prediction: The fight ends, Naruto and Sasuke performs the ultimate combo:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]1jE3DibUwxs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yuna (Oct 28, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Preta Path turned Kurama's chakra back into mental, physical and natrual energy then Sasuke aborted it; there's nothing for Naruto to control.


How come Preta Path couldn't do that with Naruto's Sage Chakra, then, so that Fat Pain didn't end up turning into a frog


----------



## Kyu (Oct 28, 2014)

Sauce's Chidori will probably end up injuring Nardo's right arm.

Strange he'll have it tapped up, Naruto has had accelerated regeneration powers since part 1. 

Might have something to do with his Yang Seal.


----------



## Karasu (Oct 28, 2014)

MYJC said:


> Pretty sure it's going to be a clone feint.
> 
> I mean Naruto has been tricking people with clones for the entire series, and Sasuke's attempt to finish Naruto is a parallel of Madara's attempt to finish Hashirama (right before he got tricked with a wood clone).
> 
> So yeah, Sasuke is going to end up stabbing a clone and then the real Naruto will pop up from behind, land some (non-fatal) attack on Sasuke, and proceed to TnJ. People will complain, but that's by FAR the most probable outcome.



It would be something else if Naruto had pulled a clone feint off in this situation. It's actually the slight of hand techniques that are missing in these fights. The last one vs Pain was decent, and would have to be even better at this level.


----------



## Benihisago (Oct 28, 2014)

Aren't we getting a Wednesday spoiler this week?
Also people seriously need to expect a bunshin feint becuz parallulz. But no really....
There's also been no indication that Naruto's hand is bandaged because of an injury, it is likely but not necessarily the reason.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Oct 28, 2014)

I predict Ino wakes up from Infinite Tsukuyomi


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 28, 2014)

Sasuke injures Naruto's Arm, Naruto injures Sasuke's forehead.


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Oct 28, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Prediction: The fight ends, Naruto and Sasuke performs the ultimate combo:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Must spread reps before I can give you again 

Seriously though, the more I think about it, the more I dread a Sakura interference. It's basically taboo for someone to interrupt the final fight of a manga, especially one that is so driven by the character of the final two combatants. But I just see Kishi dismissing that and saying something like "Friendship conquers all". SMH


----------



## Yuna (Oct 29, 2014)

afrosheen6565 said:


> Must spread reps before I can give you again
> 
> Seriously though, the more I think about it, the more I dread a Sakura interference. It's basically taboo for someone to interrupt the final fight of a manga, especially one that is so driven by the character of the final two combatants. But I just see Kishi dismissing that and saying something like "Friendship conquers all". SMH


Sakura's always been all about doing stupid shit. Sakura's Razor: If it's batshit insane and/or stupid beyond belief, you can bet on Sakura dooing it!


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 29, 2014)

Just a question: How will Sakura get to VoTE in time? it's not like Kakashi has FTG.


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 29, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Just a question: How will Sakura get to VoTE in time? it's not like Kakashi has FTG.



Plot. 

Seriously someone can have a 2 sec flashback or inner monologue and someone else from halfway round the world will show up instantly.


----------



## Marsala (Oct 29, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Just a question: How will Sakura get to VoTE in time? it's not like Kakashi has FTG.



They aren't actually that far away. Kakashi experienced the effects of the final super-jutsu clash.

But I doubt that Sakura will interfere. She and Kakashi will probably appear after it's all over.


----------



## dbrown (Oct 29, 2014)

They will both die


----------



## Mael (Oct 29, 2014)

SasuNaru buttsecks.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 29, 2014)

Marsala said:


> They aren't actually that far away. Kakashi experienced the effects of the final super-jutsu clash.


Given the power tossed around, it wouldn't be surprising that they were on the outer edges in Frost Country. The battle is taking place in Sound Country after all.


----------



## The Big G (Oct 29, 2014)

1:2 odds of Kage Bunshin Faint

1:5 odds of Sakura intervention 

1:10 odds of Naruto using Hirashin 

1:25 odds of Sasuke pussing out 

1:50 odds of Naruto catching the Chidori like a boss

place bets


----------



## Mael (Oct 29, 2014)

1:100 Second Hinata confession...this time it's for reals, yo.


----------



## RaptorRage (Oct 29, 2014)

We'll find out if Naruto is using the arm bandage in the movie as an homage to Guy and Lee's power of youth, or if it is covering scars from brofisting a Chidori.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 29, 2014)

Ohhh what does it say?


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 29, 2014)

Something very infornative like "Naruto's exciting conclusion is drawing near...!!", I'm sure.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hm...Hokage. Should this be called the 'Hokage' arc?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 29, 2014)

Saw some words like konoha and will of fire.


----------



## dbrown (Oct 29, 2014)

In all actuality the way things are going lately in this story kishi might screw with everyone and just kill both of them I know it sucks but its more likely that both of them will die. Or sasuke dies, it sucks but it seems like thats whats goin to happy


----------



## Marsala (Oct 29, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Given the power tossed around, it wouldn't be surprising that they were on the outer edges in Frost Country. The battle is taking place in Sound Country after all.



Sadly, Kishimoto cares much less about consistent geography than you do. That's why Jiraiya's body was said to have been lost in the depths of the sea despite Hidden Rain's country being land-locked.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 29, 2014)

Last time to see what exactly happens to Naruto's right arm here that needs bandages. Unless pulling the release seals for the Infinite Tsukuyomi takes a huge tool more than we imagined.


----------



## Hexa (Oct 29, 2014)

Marsala said:


> They aren't actually that far away. Kakashi experienced the effects of the final super-jutsu clash.


I think that says more about the size of the final super clash explosion than anything else.  We get the gigantic, massive tree stump of the shinju as a constant reference for size -- that explosion was country sized.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 29, 2014)

So what does the spoiler say?!


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Oct 29, 2014)

No idea. I think it's Chinese.

Google Translate:

Anti beat Naruto Sasuke punch
Play fly on the wall
Sasuke Amaterasu + Rachel Vs Naruto spiral pill
Like the original big bang scenario , like playing here
This is both fall
Lying memories together
Sasuke left off
Naruto broken right hand

Sounds like Naruto was playing dummy and punches Sasuke, Naruto charges up a Rasengan, Sasuke charges up a Amaterasu powered Chidori, they clash part 1 style, flashbacks, Naruto's hand is broken.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2014)

Rassengan > Amatersu, conformed?


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Oct 29, 2014)

"Sasuke left off"

as in... Sasuke lost his left hand? Or that it's just injured in the same way Naruto's is...


----------



## Mizura (Oct 29, 2014)

Gods, that was lame, but it sounds lame enough to be true. 

(I'm half-Chinese by the way, so yeah, I could read the Chinese spoilers)


----------



## Plague (Oct 29, 2014)

Seems legit, although I coulda guessed all this coming. 

I hope the flashbacks don't take up too long. One panel is too much for e to be honest hahaha.


----------



## Phemt (Oct 29, 2014)

Hahaha so much for KB  feint.



Clearly that shit was never going to be believable Sasuke has his Sharingan on and there's no way a KB would've gone unnoticed.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 29, 2014)

So Amaterasu sure had to do with Naruto's injury on his right hand/arm. Wasn't expecting the same to happen to Sasuke. (Even less by a normal-ish Rasengan as it appears to be 'cause I understand that a embedded Chidori with Amaterasu could cause the type of wound Naruto is gonna sustain)

Seems like it ends on a draw.


----------



## Hexa (Oct 29, 2014)

Gipsy Danger said:


> "Sasuke left off"
> 
> as in... Sasuke lost his left hand? Or that it's just injured in the same way Naruto's is...


Broken.  It's actually the same sentence about Sasuke's left hand as it is about Naruto's right hand.  I have no idea that google translator picks one translation for right hands and one translation for left hands.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 29, 2014)

I'll admit, the fact that Rasengan beat Chidori and Amaterasu together, nah I didn't expect that....what kind of Rasengan is this?


----------



## Plague (Oct 29, 2014)

Maybe Kishi is hoping the anime will flesh it out.


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

Wait, the final fight between rivals ends in a tie?


----------



## Phemt (Oct 29, 2014)

No TNJ also.


----------



## Kyu (Oct 29, 2014)

So far so good.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 29, 2014)

Uggghhh...Kishi can't let Sasuke lose at the final battle.


----------



## Phemt (Oct 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> Wait, the final fight between rivals ends in a tie?



Wait, you actually thought Naruto was going to win or beat Sasuke?





It's too easy.


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Oct 29, 2014)

Phemt said:


> No TNJ also.



TNJ happens now, silly. 

Sasuke can't fight anymore. He's helpless.


----------



## Hexa (Oct 29, 2014)

Just so everyone's clear, this means that Naruto and Sasuke will need to form the rat seal literally together.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 29, 2014)

Well at least Sakura did not interfere.


----------



## Mizura (Oct 29, 2014)

It doesn't say what sort of rasengan it is.  螺旋丸 is just the normal word for Rasengan.
Could be a kamehamerasengan for all we know, though. The summary isn't exactly detailed.


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

Phemt said:


> No TNJ also.



Bit soon to celebrate the missed TNJ.


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 29, 2014)

Phemt said:


> Wait, you actually thought Naruto was going to win or beat Sasuke?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't you think Sasuke would win


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Oct 29, 2014)

This sounds like the kind of spoilers that didn't cover everything that happened in the chapter, or covered it in a vague way that missed a detail

we've gotten so many of those in these many years, it's obvious when it happens now

I wonder if there's some more post-clash talking while they're lying there, or more to the exchange/fight before it ends in the face-off


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hexa said:


> Just so everyone's clear, this means that Naruto and Sasuke will need to form the rat seal literally together.



Didn't even think of that. Good catch.

Being forced to hold hands. It's elementary school all over again.


----------



## falconzx (Oct 29, 2014)

So Naruto just handblock Chidori ? Damn, he's better than I thought


----------



## Kishido (Oct 29, 2014)

Holy shot again a wasted chapter... Now we have 2 chapters left to end everything else


----------



## Gunners (Oct 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> Wait, the final fight between rivals ends in a tie?



Naruto will stand up, victorious,  Sasuke will stay down, like a defeated Senju dog.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2014)

Sasuke and Naruto tie.
Sasuke isn't TnJ.

So far so good.

Naruto didn't use bunshin but uses Rasengan even though he just failed to get one to last chapter. Kishi, why. Even the bunshin would have been better.


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2014)

so it ended in a draw?
better wait for more info
but both with broken arms?


----------



## Mizura (Oct 29, 2014)

Kishido said:


> Holy shot again a wasted chapter... Now we have 2 chapters left to end everything else


Word.  Second 'spoiler' is just a comment to the first spoiler by the way, on how the two main characters finally had their hands broken.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 29, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Sasuke and Naruto tie.
> Sasuke isn't TnJ.
> 
> So far so good.
> ...


Naruto's going to stand up first, Sasuke is going to be TNJ next chapter and Mugen Tsukuyomi is broken.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2014)

ironblade_x1 said:


> Didn't even think of that. Good catch.
> 
> Being forced to hold hands. It's elementary school all over again.



If only it was cool and funny like this.

[sp=I don't know how to use tags][/sp]

EDIT: Nesha, I was editing it for spoiler tag. Stop being so efficient!


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 29, 2014)

When the Mugen Tsukuyomi is cancelled and the Bijuus are set free and all Gokages stay alive, then yes, Naruto is politically victorious.


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2014)

was it a regular rasengan?
after all it's amaterasu+chidori rasengan.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 29, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> When the Mugen Tsukuyomi is cancelled and the Bijuus are set free and all Gokages stay alive, then yes, Naruto is politically victorious.


The clash ended in a draw, but Naruto will get to his feet first emerging the victor of the battle.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Oct 29, 2014)

> Lying together, they both think of the past.



Ok this just sounds super gay.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 29, 2014)

What I want to know is what kind of Rasengan this is because if it's a normal Rasengan....I'll be floored. Rasengan beating a Chidori and Amaterasu together? Yeah, there has to be more to the story which we know will be. 

Either way this chapter should be nice. 

Only a few left, enjoy it while you can people.


----------



## Nic (Oct 29, 2014)

Seriously hope there's more to the chapter than just that.....


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 29, 2014)

Rasengan=Amaterasu/Chidori combo


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 29, 2014)

Yeah it is a draw.

And this means their seal-doing thing is gonna end up likely looking like the shinobi gesture symbol from the Academy that signifies all is well. 

But I am a little interested if its just a normal Rasengan or actually  a Bijuudama used as a Rasengan to meet the Chidori embedded with Amaterasu.


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Rasengan=Amaterasu/Chidori combo



perhaps it's kyubii powered one?
or natural energy?
we'll see since if it's just a regular rasengan.....


----------



## om0cha (Oct 29, 2014)

The chinese says 螺旋丸, which is just a lonely rasengan without anything else in front of it. Though the source might have just neglected to clarify.


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Oct 29, 2014)

Well, if it's just like the clash at the end of VotE 1, then maybe Naruto has the kyuubi shroud around him. The normal, red one.


----------



## TRN (Oct 29, 2014)

vered said:


> perhaps it's kyubii powered one?
> or natural energy?
> we'll see since if it's just a regular rasengan.....



That Minato/Naruto	 


All of sasuke attack are fodder level


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2014)

om0cha said:


> The chinese says 螺旋丸, which is just a lonely rasengan without anything else in front of it. Though the source might have just neglected to clarify.



yea we'll see.


----------



## Plague (Oct 29, 2014)

Not gonna lie, a tie just shows Kishi faps to Sasuke even more. Naruto should have defeated him completely. But the chapters not out yet so I shouldn't jump the gun.


----------



## Azula (Oct 29, 2014)

Kishi is not done humiliating amaterasu


----------



## Revolution (Oct 29, 2014)

I called it!  I knew Naruro would destroy Sasuke's left hand (glad it's not completely ripped off, though)


----------



## RaptorRage (Oct 29, 2014)

Part 3 confirmed, since there needs to be another decisive battle at the Headless Valley of the End to settle their differences before they turn 30.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 29, 2014)

Plague said:


> Not gonna lie, a tie just shows Kishi faps to Sasuke even more. Naruto should have defeated him completely. But the chapters not out yet so I shouldn't jump the gun.


In this sort of thing, the person who stands up is the winner of the battle.


----------



## TRN (Oct 29, 2014)

Phemt said:


> I thought the main character always wins?
> 
> Oops.



Bijuu will be free and kages alive	 

Naruto wins


----------



## Nic (Oct 29, 2014)

I dislike both characters but that's kind of shitty for an Author to not even have the MC beat his rival at the end. If that's what happens anyways.


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2014)

Revolution said:


> I called it!  I knew Naruro would destroy Sasuke's left hand (glad it's not completely ripped off, though)



it says their hands are broken.This should not give them permanent injuries, unless Naruto used futton rasengan and with the combination of amaterasu and chidori it destroyed their cells in their hands and gave them both permanent damage.


----------



## SonicTron (Oct 29, 2014)

another chidori rasengan clash

jesus christ kishimoto is pretty much sitting back laughing at how few fucks he gives about this manga in its ending


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2014)

It really sucks if it's only a draw. 
and it also sucks, if the fight did not end in this chapter. 

Seriously, they were barely able to move in the last chapter, and now it will take the whole chapter to end this, what? 

or maybe the flashbacks are going to take like 90% of the chapter?


----------



## mayumi (Oct 29, 2014)

No sakura interfernace. Thank goodness. Dragging this on till the last chapter though is quite trolling kishi. Not that I mind one bit.


----------



## RaptorRage (Oct 29, 2014)

vered said:


> it says their hands are broken.This should not give them permanent injuries, unless Naruto used futton rasengan and with the combination of amaterasu and chidori it destroyed their cells in their hands and gave them both permanent damage.



"Broken hands" probably just means they decided the brofist was so awesome they didn't want to wash their hands again, so they are being covered in bandages instead.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 29, 2014)

RaptorRage said:


> Part 3 confirmed, since there needs to be another decisive battle at the Headless Valley of the End to settle their differences before they turn 30.



They'll need a planet by that age.


----------



## Mizura (Oct 29, 2014)

vered said:


> it says their hands are broken.


Well, the Chinese word is 断. It can mean "severed". Kind of doubt it but...

I guess Sakura will try to fix their hands next chapter and somehow manage to fail. :\


----------



## Plague (Oct 29, 2014)

It would also mean he isn't confirming pairings in the manga, which is real annoying when debating with manga "purists" 

Damn Kishi fucked with up bad. Well, as said earlier, we don't know yet, but from the sounds of things, annoying XD


----------



## Elicit94 (Oct 29, 2014)

Naruto with no killing intent vs Sasuke with killing intent.

Of course it would be a tie.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 29, 2014)

Grow up!

Anyone else choosing to insult or bait or troll other members in this thread and section will sit out the remainder of this series.


----------



## Marsala (Oct 29, 2014)

Sounds pretty awful. Naruto still can't manage better than a draw?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 29, 2014)

RaptorRage said:


> Part 3 confirmed, since there needs to be another decisive battle at the Headless Valley of the End to settle their differences before they turn 30.



If there ever is a Part 3 or in this New Era proyect thing that is going on then yeah, but I think it'll be the fight Naruto's always wanted to have against him since the Chuunin Exams. Fully competitive and one he can truly invest into.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Oct 29, 2014)

Wait, Naruto busted out a normal Rasengan as opposed to a Fuuton Rasenshuriken against Sasuke's shit? Would somebody here be a dear and procure that C'mon son meme? Thank you kindly.


----------



## navy (Oct 29, 2014)

Is Sasuke's hand bandaged in the movie?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 29, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Sounds pretty awful. Naruto still can't manage better than a draw?


Again. This sort of thing, the winner is the one who stands first. Naruto took the fight out of Sasuke completely.

Also remember, Naruto was low on chakra at the start of the fight and was holding back not to kill Sasuke.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 29, 2014)

Kudos to those who speculated the condition of Naruto and Sasuke's arm 



navy said:


> Is Sasuke's hand bandaged in the movie?


It was never shown.


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Sounds pretty awful. Naruto still can't manage better than a draw?



Better than losing like last time, but yea kishi should at least give him one win against his rival.
perhaps it's like the garra match?
At least he manages to win against Sasuke mentally since we know the kages wont die and Sasuke plan wont happen.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 29, 2014)

Can't believe Naruto's hand still hasn't healed.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 29, 2014)

vered said:


> Better than losing like last time, but yea kishi should at least give him one win against his rival.
> perhaps it's like the garra match?
> At least he manages to win against Sasuke mentally since we know the kages wont die and Sasuke plan wont happen.



Naruto won in the Gaara match however since he was crawling towards him still ready to fight. 

Idk we'll see, either way  I'm going to actually give Kishi props for not doing the Kage Bunshin feint like I figured. He got me.


----------



## Mizura (Oct 29, 2014)

FitzChivalry said:


> Wait, Naruto busted out a normal Rasengan as opposed to a Fuuton Rasenshuriken against Sasuke's shit? Would somebody here be a dear and procure that C'mon son meme? Thank you kindly.


We don't know if it's a normal Rasengan. The spoiler provider could have only seen the raws and not translated the full Japanese name yet. The spoiler isn't very descriptive.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Oct 29, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Rasengan=Amaterasu/Chidori combo




As if Amaterasu needed to be even *more* of a total joke.

People think we're just talking trash when we insult the technique, but it's seriously totally useless.


----------



## herobito (Oct 29, 2014)

remember, its a normal rasengan bc he doesnt want to kill him.  u.u


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Can't believe Naruto's hand still hasn't healed.



well from the scketches he can move it and it retained it's shape so we need to wait for confirmation of the type of injury if at all before concluding it's the reason for naruto's bandaged hand.
Perhaps there are scars?


----------



## RaptorRage (Oct 29, 2014)

navy said:


> Is Sasuke's hand bandaged in the movie?



His left arm has so far been hidden in the promotional pictures, but he seems to have replaced his sword, so it's likely he isn't using that one handed.


----------



## mayumi (Oct 29, 2014)

A straight punch in the beginning against the chdori is going to be fun to see.


----------



## Nic (Oct 29, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Again. This sort of thing, the winner is the one who stands first. Naruto took the fight out of Sasuke completely.
> 
> Also remember, Naruto was low on chakra at the start of the fight and was holding back not to kill Sasuke.



Still sounds lame.


----------



## tkpirate (Oct 29, 2014)

so Sasuke fails to do what he wanted to do.

in a way it's Naruto who won.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 29, 2014)

vered said:


> well from the scketches he can move it and it retained it's shape so we need to wait for confirmation of the type of injury if at all before concluding it's the reason for naruto's bandaged hand.
> Perhaps there are scars?



Eww what if his arm got burned by Amatersu? Like Freddy?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 29, 2014)

tkpirate said:


> so Sasuke fails to do what he wanted to do.
> 
> in a way it's Naruto who won.


And Naruto will stand in the end, thus gaining complete victory. Their clash is over, and Sasuke barely tied with a Naruto who was holding back, low on chakra, and wasn't trying to kill him.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 29, 2014)

Haruka Katana said:


> It was never shown.



But what is shown is Naruto raising his left hand and Sasuke raising his right . . .


----------



## John Connor (Oct 29, 2014)

A Chidori cant beat a Rasengan but a Rasengan can be defeated by a Raikiri but a Raikiri can be beat by a proto-FRS


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 29, 2014)

Nic said:


> Still sounds lame.


It's like you were expecting the ending to be anything but lame.


----------



## navy (Oct 29, 2014)

Revolution said:


> But what is shown is Naruto raising his left hand and Sasuke raising his right . . .



Anyone have this picture?


----------



## louisnn (Oct 29, 2014)

lol so a base rasengan= amartusu + chidiori???


----------



## om0cha (Oct 29, 2014)

navy said:


> Anyone have this picture?


----------



## Mariko (Oct 29, 2014)

So basically, the fight takes 3 chapters, with 3 times rasengan vs chidori? 

How original...


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 29, 2014)

... is Kishi actually going to make them join hands to do the rat sign so they can dispel MT?


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 29, 2014)

Yeah yeah we get it, parallels gays etc. now wrap it up and roll the credits. My God, such a bore.



Chaelius said:


> ... is Kishi actually going to make them join hands to do the rat sign so they can dispel MT?



So romantikku


----------



## Elicit94 (Oct 29, 2014)

Next week will be very very very very very scary.


----------



## Kishido (Oct 29, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> ... is Kishi actually going to make them join hands to do the rat sign so they can dispel MT?





I think Kishi has some serious problems with himself...


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 29, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> ... is Kishi actually going to make them join hands to do the rat sign so they can dispel MT?


Why is this a surprise? Hagoromo says this is what they have to do to dispel the illusion.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 29, 2014)

Kishido said:


> I think Kishi has some serious problems with himself...


Only problem he has is that he can't outright let his fucking main character defeat his pet character in the final battle, settling for a 'tie' with Naruto rising to his feet instead of Naruto bashing Sasuke's face and forcing him to admit he was wrong like Neji and Gaara.


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 29, 2014)

Amaterasu + Chidori. No Rinnegan. Can it really be?


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Amaterasu + Chidori. No Rinnegan. Can it really be?



Are you implying a Sharingan casted Amaterasu?

Haven't seen that in quite some time.


----------



## Fay (Oct 29, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Amaterasu + Chidori. No Rinnegan. Can it really be?



Sigh..now I'm actually wishing for a part III so Sasuke can finaly use his rinnegan


----------



## Kishido (Oct 29, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Only problem he has is that he can't outright let his fucking main character defeat his pet character in the final battle, settling for a 'tie' with Naruto rising to his feet instead of Naruto bashing Sasuke's face and forcing him to admit he was wrong like Neji and Gaara.



I agree and said it couple of weeks ago... The only way to save the manga would have been Naruto outright punching Sasuke's face in and stop his crap even saying that he heared enough of his bullshit.

but for the simple reason that Sasuke would have deserved  it more than other people as your example Neji.

But no... Instead cuz of Kishi's issues to make his psycho handsome Uchiha lose we will have this fucking TNJ jutsu shit with some strange holding hands together jutsu and everything is fine. Awesome...

But glad that only 2 chapters to go... I can't take it serious anymore...; But for nostalgic reasons I will end reading it

But well they will suck as well... 1 chapter for TNJ and unsealing and the 1 chapters for everything else. Kishi easily could have end the fight last chapter, but he wanted to drag it.


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 29, 2014)

Doctor Crane said:


> Why is this a surprise? Hagoromo says this is what they have to do to dispel the illusion.



I assumed each would do the rat sign at the same time but separately, joining hands in the rat sign might look a bit awkward.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 29, 2014)

Kishido said:


> I agree and said it couple of weeks ago... The only way to save the manga would have been Naruto outright punching Sasuke's face in and stop his crap even saying that he heared enough of his bullshit.
> 
> And I say this not because of power levels or some stupid tards shit... but for the simple reason that Sasuke would have deserved  it more than other people as your example Neji.
> 
> ...


The Kishimoto of Part I or early Part II (hell up to the Pain Arc) would probably have murdered the current Kishimoto for killing their vision for Naruto.


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 29, 2014)

Fay said:


> Sigh..now I'm actually wishing for a part III so Sasuke can finaly use his rinnegan


 But he did use his Rinnegan.

It just wasn't very useful.:ignoramus


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 29, 2014)

The Sharingan is merely a simple Rinnegan jutsu.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2014)

Dunno if true, but... 

Both Naruto and Sasuke broke their arms and became friends again.
Sakura and Kakashi came in scene after their fight.
The seal of reconciliation starts here


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> But he did use his Rinnegan.
> 
> It just wasn't very useful.:ignoramus



He used his left eye this entire battle.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 29, 2014)

'Referring to people you disagree with as tards' 

Kishimoto already put forth our 'damage control' the moment he had Naruto on low chakra for the fight and not attacking with the intent to kill.


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2014)

i think it's true from 2ch:

ジャンプ買ってきたお 
ナルトもサスケも腕が壊れるというよりヒジから下が吹き飛んで無くなってる 
映画では包帯してるけどサクラでも完全に復活は無理だったか 
サスケ「オレの」「負けだ」 
最後のコマはデビルマンラストのように2人並んで横たわっている


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 29, 2014)

So all chapter is just flashbacks and them breaking arms.


Mein Gott.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 29, 2014)

Sasuke at least admits defeat. Naruto wins.


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2014)

from the spoilers sasuke cries and admits defeat?
we need translation.
their arms are gone?


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 29, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> 'Referring to people you disagree with as tards'
> 
> Kishimoto already put forth our 'damage control' the moment he had Naruto on low chakra for the fight and not attacking with the intent to kill.



And so it begins, Sasuke fans couldn't really ask for a better ending to this fight, now let's hope he doesn't get raped by tnj, but I predict he will, nothing stops that lol. Sasuke admitting defeat is fine as well, we all saw the actual fight


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 29, 2014)

vered said:


> from the spoilers *sasuke cries and admits defeat?*
> we need translation.
> their arms are gone?


----------



## Nic (Oct 29, 2014)

vered said:


> from the spoilers sasuke cries and admits defeat?
> we need translation.
> their arms are gone?



well that makes up for the previous spoiler i suppose.


----------



## Nic (Oct 29, 2014)

lol Naruto is going to get a robotic arm.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> So all chapter is just flashbacks and them breaking arms.
> 
> 
> Mein Gott.



At least we get the Rassengan > Amatersu. Which is still a good thing.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 29, 2014)

Yuuuuup bandages are incoming.

Ouch, Sasuke crying?


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2014)

Nic said:


> lol Naruto is going to get a robotic arm.



perhaps their hands are made out of hashirmaa cells? in case their arms are truly gone that is,


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

vered said:


> perhaps their hands are made out of hashirmaa cells? in case their arms are truly gone that is,



Lol, what?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 29, 2014)

Maybe their arms are broken, badly burnt, etc.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 29, 2014)

Nic said:


> lol Naruto is going to get a robotic arm.



Mecha Naruto final Villain confirmed?


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> Lol, what?



some kind of replacement.
Sasuke with asura path can always sprout a robotic hand but what about Naruto?


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 29, 2014)

Nic said:


> lol Naruto is going to get a robotic arm.



Naruto "Nathan Spencer" Uzumaki


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 29, 2014)

Should have used Izanagi.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2014)

It will be hard to see the kid in that situation.  

no wonder though Kishi took his tattoo away since he would have been able to heal himself unlike Sasuke. 
Kishi, you disgust me.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 29, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Should have used Izanagi.



Of course dat epic Nerf by kishi


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 29, 2014)

Sasuke should have been a Dragon Sage.


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 29, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Only problem he has is that he can't outright let his fucking main character defeat his pet character in the final battle, settling for a 'tie' with Naruto rising to his feet instead of Naruto bashing Sasuke's face and forcing him to admit he was wrong like Neji and Gaara.



Or for the gazillionth time, people fail to notice Kishimoto blatantly obvious attempts to portray them as equals. That's what Naruto want's Sasuke to acknowledge, not his supposed inferiority.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 29, 2014)

Yeah obviously Naruto's arm isn't right now, he either has a spare or it's just "different" because if there's a timeskip of years later for the movie and he still has bandages? Nah, that's not a normal arm. 

I'd love it if he took the bandages off and it's some weird type of seal or something. Seals all over his arm, just badass.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 29, 2014)

Jin-E said:


> Or for the gazillionth time, people fail to notice Kishimoto blatantly obvious attempts to portray them as equals. That's what Naruto want's Sasuke to acknowledge, not his supposed inferiority.


...and Naruto got that. And in the latest spoilers, _Sasuke admits defeat._


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 29, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> The Kishimoto of Part I or early Part II (hell up to the Pain Arc) would probably have murdered the current Kishimoto for killing their vision for Naruto.



Eh, didn't Part 1 Kishimoto let Sasuke defeat Naruto and without any excuses on top of that?

Or how early Part 2 Kishi hyped how Naruto's growth "exceeded imagination" only to make him seem at the same level as Sakura and only looking sorta impressive when going berserk and into tailed modes? With Oro still taunting him how Sasuke is still better?

I say that current Kishi who did make Naruto THE star of the final arc of this manga(one which spanned over almost 200 chapters) with Obito and Sasuke being secondary stars and everyone else(apart from maybe Madara) being more or less irrelevant?

Kishi's writing might took a hit in part 2 but his most recent War arc self certainly did throw Naruto QUITE a bone.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 29, 2014)

Maybe Sakura will heal their arms?


----------



## chauronity (Oct 29, 2014)

They're going to fix the arms anyways so at this point it does not matter. Unless they fuse together like in DBZ.

Zetsu goo can also heal arms, plus there's Sakura too.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 29, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...and Naruto got that. And in the latest spoilers, _Sasuke admits defeat._



Which honestly coming from a Sasuke fan, a moment Naruto deserved


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Should have used Izanagi.



Indeed.

And with his Rinnegan, he wouldn't have lost an eye.


Sasuke nerfed.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> Indeed.
> 
> And with his Rinnegan, he wouldn't have lost an eye.
> 
> ...



DAT epic Nerf tho!


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2014)

If the spoilers are true and Sasuke loses an arm, that's karma for A. Poor kid. 



Jin-E said:


> Or for the gazillionth time, people fail to notice Kishimoto blatantly obvious attempts to portray them as equals. That's what Naruto want's Sasuke to acknowledge, not his supposed inferiority.



It's both hillarious and frustrating how this isn't accepted.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 29, 2014)

Naruto: I'll fuck you till you love me, Uchiha.

This arc should be called bragging rights. The resulting hilarity from Sasuke crying,  in defeat,  would be priceless.


----------



## Edo Sensei (Oct 29, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Should have used Izanagi.



Not enough Chakra probably??


----------



## RaptorRage (Oct 29, 2014)

Final Star Wars reference from Kishimoto, Naruto and Sasuke get cyborg arms.


----------



## ueharakk (Oct 29, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Should have used Izanagi.



not enough chakra


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 29, 2014)

Sasuke crying smells our last edit thread.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2014)

I really don't see the point of them losing their arms tho. How dark is that for such an upbeat series.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 29, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I really don't see the point of them losing their arms tho. How dark is that for such an upbeat series.


Maybe that is an error in the translation?


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Sasuke crying smells our last edit thread.



the last time Sasuke actually cried was after he heard the truth about Itachi.
I can see the telegrams having a feast day


----------



## mayumi (Oct 29, 2014)

Sasuke says usurotokanchi. Victory is naruto's.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 29, 2014)

Naruto could just create a new arm. I'm guessing it is wrapped up for the same reason Kakashi sharingan is covered;  they might not be able to contain their abilities.


----------



## ueharakk (Oct 29, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I really don't see the point of them losing their arms tho. How dark is that for such an upbeat series.



*Spoiler*: __ 








/tenchar


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 29, 2014)

Same hand. So I wonder: did Sasuke literally use Amaterasu on his Chidori, or is he using Enton: Kagu-tsuchi?

We'll find out soon.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, that's fodder, how does that prove anything.

Only Jiraiya got to be maimed like that and he was about to die, so he doesn't count either.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 29, 2014)

mayumi said:


> Sasuke says usurotokanchi. Victory is naruto's.



So Naruto beat him until he said uncle.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 29, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Dude, that's fodder, how does that prove anything.
> 
> Only Jiraiya got to lose his arm and he was about to die.


Losing arms is a staple in this manga. Remember Deidara losing both? Or Obito losing the same arm three or four times?


----------



## ueharakk (Oct 29, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Dude, that's fodder, how does that prove anything.
> 
> Only Jiraiya got to lose his arm and he was about to die.



? 

how does twisted things only happening to fodders = upbeat series?

Plus, remember how obito died..,


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 29, 2014)

Gunners said:


> mayumi said:
> 
> 
> > Sasuke says usurotokanchi. Victory is naruto's.
> ...


Looks like you got trolled.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Losing arms is a staple in this manga. Remember Deidara losing both? Or Obito losing the same arm three or four times?



Deidara was about to die and he was a bad guy. Obito got his Zetsu stuff to compensate and the fact that he had such a thing to compensate was to hint at the fact that he wasn't whole and was patched up instead, which was something inherent of his character.

Sasuke, perhaps we can see it as karma and punishment. But what's the point of Naruto losing his arm? There is no point. If that spoiler is true, then Kishi's just going for cheap and meaningless drama.



ueharakk said:


> ?
> 
> how does twisted things only happening to fodders = upbeat series?
> 
> Plus, remember how obito died..,



Tell me what this accomplishes and I may be willing to listen to your excuses. What is the point of Naruto losing his arm?


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 29, 2014)

Wait Sasuke tells Naruto to shut the fuck up?


----------



## Mariko (Oct 29, 2014)

Sasuke cries: TnJ confirmed.

Naruto's the boss: confirmed!


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2014)

well isn't it cute....
the memes are going to be hilarious after this.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 29, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Looks like you got trolled.


What the heck? Sasuke admitted defeat.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm guessing Kakashi doesn't even pop up this chapter. Too much will be going on for that old man to appear. I'm guessing we see 

- Naruto knock Sasuke back
- Jutsu clash
- Flashback portion 
- Naruto speech
- Sasuke admits defeat 
- Chapter end


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 29, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> What the heck? Sasuke admitted defeat.



But we all Saw the fight, Sasuke was by far the more dominant fighter, if this was boxing Sasuke would've won by rounds if not for a knockout by Naruto.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I really don't see the point of them losing their arms tho. How dark is that for such an upbeat series.



probably because their strength (or at least Narudo's) is just insane.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 29, 2014)

Wow....that's dark as hell. 

Damn Kishi, you make it emotion and then dark lmao!


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

I have never read something so lame in all my life. :sanji


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 29, 2014)

> When Naruto thinks about Sasuke his heart hurts.
> Sasuke speaks truthfully and says it also hurts when he sees Naruto, and he thought that was weakness.



This is the gayest manga I have ever read


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hussain said:


> probably because their strength (or at least Narudo's) is just insane.


And from the Last, he's either grown it back or the damage isn't as severe as the spoiler implied.



Gilgamesh said:


> This is the gayest manga I have ever read


Yeah, it isn't like friends can have these conflicts right?


----------



## mayumi (Oct 29, 2014)

Gunners said:


> So Naruto beat him until he said uncle.



More like naruto nagged him till sasuke got so moved he cries, admits defeat something about kakashi and infinite tsukiyomi release. Then says its enough usorontakanchi and they link arms even if both arms are bleeding as hell.


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2014)

Sasu/Naru confirmed
war is over


----------



## Marsala (Oct 29, 2014)

Latest spoiler is about as gay as expected.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2014)

Hussain said:


> probably because their strength (or at least Narudo's) is just insane.



It was borrowed power, they could have run out of it. You people keep insisting on this.


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 29, 2014)

It's not a matter of admitting defeat so much as it's a matter of giving up on killing the fuck.

I can live with that.


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> What the heck? Sasuke admitted defeat.



Lol, so?

Fight ended in a double K.O.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

They seriously fucked each other up. Damn. And it ended in a draw. Interesting.


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2014)

So both of them get replacement arms.
perhaps with hashirama cells?or the bijuu help with that?


----------



## ueharakk (Oct 29, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Tell me what this accomplishes and I may be willing to listen to your excuses. What is the point of Naruto losing his arm?



explain to me why the point of naruto losing his arm has any relevance to whether or not this series is upbeat or not, and not the actual fact that he lost his arm itself?


----------



## Marsala (Oct 29, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> They seriously fucked each other. Damn.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 29, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> not enough chakra



Wasn't Madara out of chakra against Hashi back then? He couldn't even keep his sharingan activated.

Granted a Rinnegan might not allow for using it as Izanagi and Sasuke may still not be able to use it anyway...


----------



## Kusa (Oct 29, 2014)

Sasuke cries ? Yes, i expected that.

I knew this chapter would be very emotional and i was right.

The broken arms makes it even better. It makes it so much dramatic.

Can't wait to read the chapter.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2014)

by the way, since this battle is taking to long in the manga time, are those people in IT still alive, or have they turned into zetsus already. :rofl


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> Lol, so?
> 
> Fight ended in a double K.O.


Not really. Their fight wouldn't be over until one admitted defeat. Their clash was a tie.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 29, 2014)

Sasuke was beaten to the point of being suicidal.  He lacked the mental fortitude to walk away with the W. He's Victor Ortiz.


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> Lol, so?
> 
> Fight ended in a double K.O.


And Rinnegan didn't make it into round 12, playa.


----------



## Jad (Oct 29, 2014)

LOL NARUTO JUST FUCkeD KAKASHI GETTING A MASSIVE GOD TIER POWRUP. THAT Douche. SORRY CAPS ON MOBILE.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 29, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> And from the Last, he's either grown it back or the damage isn't as severe as the spoiler implied.
> 
> 
> Yeah, it isn't like friends can have these conflicts right?



"my heart hurts when I think of you"

What dude says that to another dude?


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2014)

perhaps Sasuke's arm is robotic with Asura while Naruto's one is a result of the bijuu's helping him.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> explain to me why the point of naruto losing his arm has any relevance to whether or not this series is upbeat or not, and not the actual fact that he lost his arm itself?



The series is an upbeat series! There was angst at points but how is becoming maimed for life something that the main character would go through good? Are you listening to yourself?


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 29, 2014)

So they both passed out for days, so it really did end in a Draw? Oh this is glorious, never saw this coming


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 29, 2014)

vered said:


> perhaps Sasuke's arm is robotic with Asura while Naruto's one is a result of the bijuu's helping him.


Perhaps it's made of Susano'o.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Fixed it for you.



The translations do make it sound gay as fucking hell.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Oct 29, 2014)

Jeez, that is dark.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 29, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> "my heart hurts when I think of you"
> 
> What dude says that to another dude?


Plenty. You do know there is a thing called _platonic_ love right? Friends can love each other.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 29, 2014)

Agony said:


> sasuke : (tears flowing out) shut the fuck up...usuratonkachi( 'stupid boy' a word that sasuke used to call naruto)





I see some great edit potential here...


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 29, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Plenty. You do know there is a thing called _platonic_ love right? Friends can love each other.


Shit's gay bro.


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> So they both passed out for days, so it really did end in a Draw? Oh this is glorious, never saw this coming



fight ended in a draw but Naruto won the war so to speak mentally and reverted sasuke back to his old self.


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> And Rinnegan didn't make it into round 12, playa.



Rinnegan will forever remain in the lead.

No worries.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 29, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> And Rinnegan didn't make it into round 12, playa.



Lmao, kishi is that dude , Naruto fans won't be able to sleep tonight  lol


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 29, 2014)

ch1p said:


> The series is an upbeat series! There was angst at points but how is becoming maimed for life something that the main character would go through good? Are you listening to yourself?


'Maimed for life', sketches, artwork, and new movie shows Naruto has a new arm. How is that 'maimed for life'?


----------



## om0cha (Oct 29, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> The translations do make it sound gay as fucking hell.



I suspect there might be a less literal translation. But if there is I've never come across it. So I went literal


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Oct 29, 2014)

But if kishi did indeed make the two heroes of his manga actually gay for each other that would be pretty ballsy hahaha


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2014)

we see that Naruto has a working hand in the movie but it's bandaged so it's not a normal hand:
make you bet...


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> Rinnegan will forever remain in the lead.
> 
> No worries.


The leader at being the great white hype.

Sharingan maintains the throne. Rinnegan is not worthy of the toppest tiers.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 29, 2014)

Well that is gonna be very graphic to see in panels. 



BlinkST said:


> Same hand. So I wonder: did Sasuke literally use Amaterasu on his Chidori, or is he using Enton: Kagu-tsuchi?
> 
> We'll find out soon.



I think it was a Chidori mixed with Amaterasu.


----------



## Azula (Oct 29, 2014)

lost an arm pfft, got off easy, obito died by having his body disintegrate bit by bit


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 29, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Plenty. You do know there is a thing called _platonic_ love right? Friends can love each other.



Not like that.

The homolust on Naruto's part is so thick and blatant you'd need a chainsaw to cut through it.


----------



## Usoland (Oct 29, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> "my heart hurts when I think of you"
> 
> What dude says that to another dude?





hmm they had plenty eye contact


----------



## Kyu (Oct 29, 2014)

> fight ended in a draw but Naruto won the war so to speak mentally and reverted sasuke back to his old self.



At the end of the day, this is all that matters.


----------



## Mizura (Oct 29, 2014)

> When they woke up, a full day already passed.


Wtf? What are Kakashi and Sakura doing?


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> 'Maimed for life', sketches, artwork, and new movie shows Naruto has a new arm. How is that 'maimed for life'?



You're giving me even more reason. What is the point if it gets fixed?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 29, 2014)

> Naruto explains why he was chaising after Sasuke. When Naruto thinks of Sasuke, his heart hurts a lot.
> Sasuke talks too about what he have on his heart. Sasuke too, when he thinks of Naruto his heart aches, and Sasuke thought this would weaken him.


GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2014)

shippers are gonna have a field day with this


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 29, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Wtf? What are Kakashi and Sakura doing?



place is maybe a bit too far and Kakashi wasn't really in a walking condition the last time we saw him


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 29, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Not like that.
> 
> The homolust on Naruto's part is so thick and blatant you'd need a chainsaw to cut through it.


Naruto's already said he loves Sasuke like a brother, that's why he's so determined to get him back. 'Homolust', grow up.



Gilgamesh said:


> GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY


...how _old_ are you Gil? 12? Naruto, who chases girls all day long and peeks on them bathing...is homosexual because he wants his best friend/brother back so badly it hurts? 

Seriously, all these 'gay' crap just shows how immature and how homophobic some people can be.


----------



## sasutachi (Oct 29, 2014)

gay manga ending.... i wonder if they kiss each other next chapter.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Oct 29, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> place is maybe a bit too far and Kakashi wasn't really in a walking condition the last time we saw him




Or they started repopulating the earth, believing Naruto and Sasuke were dead.


----------



## Mizura (Oct 29, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> place is maybe a bit too far and Kakashi wasn't really in a walking condition the last time we saw him


A whole day has passed. Surely Sakura's recovered enough to heal him so he can walk. :\


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 29, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> lost an arm pfft, got off easy, obito died by having his body disintegrate bit by bit



The one thing Kaguya did right


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 29, 2014)

I think some of you need to understand when translating jspanese , Japanese culture doesn't always translate well into English, so some of the things they are saying might sound gay, but obviously its from a brotherly angle, of course you can interpret it how you want.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 29, 2014)

Sakura's going to "officially surpass" Tsunade by using her medical skills to regrow their arms but their arms will still have to be bandaged up for life. 

Bet.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 29, 2014)

based on the spoilers I think Sakura will heal both of them, since a day has passed away when they wake up she should be able to reach them by then.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

So both did indeed lose an arm, though Naruto seems to have a new one in the movie. Not sure about Sasuke. Maybe Kyuubi Naruto is right and Sakura will be able to somehow regenerate Naruto and Sasuke's arms.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 29, 2014)

vered said:


> shippers are gonna have a field day with this



But only those shippers that were favored by Kishi since chapter 3. 

And even that EPIC kiss from said chapter was referenced in this war


----------



## ShinobisWill (Oct 29, 2014)

Well..Naruto can still regenerate body parts.


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 29, 2014)

It's been 3 days since MT started, I would really love it if when they release it everyone is a zetsu or maybe half zetsu so they live the rest of their lives as plant mutants.


----------



## Cord (Oct 29, 2014)

The spoilers. 

I...I don't even know what to say.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 29, 2014)

sasutachi said:


> gay manga ending.... i wonder if they kiss each other next chapter.


Another homophobic comment. Grow the hell up.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Oct 29, 2014)

Kakashi and Sakura had few hours of being the only ones awake in the world... Who wouldn't use it?


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 29, 2014)

Homoerotism seems to be off the charts this chapter


----------



## mayumi (Oct 29, 2014)

Naruto and sasuke's heart aches are mutual for each other


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2014)

How did the VOTE get destroyed from a Rassengan & Amatersu?


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 29, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Naruto's already said he loves Sasuke like a brother, that's why he's so determined to get him back. 'Homolust', grow up.
> 
> 
> ...how _old_ are you Gil? 12? Naruto, who chases girls all day long and peeks on them bathing...is homosexual because he wants his best friend/brother back so badly it hurts?
> ...



Pretty much this, a lot of these guys projecting their own inner fantasies into this manta, never have I seen ppl take some of the simplest innocent things an try an twist them to some homo erotic fantasy of their own


----------



## Mizura (Oct 29, 2014)

It's too bad that the movie has already spoiled us. It would have been hilarious if we could at least imagine that Sakura saves them by fusing both of them together where their limbs are missing. 

The Chinese spoiler seemed a bit different from the Japanese one (different attacks?). Oh well.


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

Fuck this.

Bring on the Databook.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Oct 29, 2014)

Phew...going off them spoilers this chapter might be kinda hard to look at.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sakura's going to "officially surpass" Tsunade by using her medical skills to regrow their arms but their arms will still have to be bandaged up for life.
> 
> Bet.



I was thinking about this as well. 
or at least, I hope she does. -_______-


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 29, 2014)

I wish they just accepted their feelings for each other and made out. I really mean that.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 29, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...how _old_ are you Gil? 12? Naruto, who chases girls all day long and peeks on them bathing...is homosexual because he wants his best friend/brother back so badly it hurts?
> 
> .



Maybe Naruto is bisexual? 

But seriously, even if it is portrayed as a brotherly love Kishi enjoys to use words in such a way that it looks less manly and more...I dunno...romantic?


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 29, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> I wish they just accepted their feelings for each other and made out. I really mean that.



I'm sure you would love to see that right ?


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2014)

Naruto's arm is functional in the movie but it's a replacement one.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 29, 2014)

Naruto=Mikasa
Sasuke=Eren


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 29, 2014)

Make them canon. Take a huge step for LGBT rights in Japan.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 29, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Maybe Naruto is bisexual?
> 
> But seriously, even if it is portrayed as a brotherly love Kishi enjoys to use words in such a way that it looks less manly and more...I dunno...romantic?


Which is why Naruto reacted at the thought of a naked Sasuke (and Sai) by throwing up? Which is why when Kurama referenced the kiss, he again puked?

Not really romantic.


----------



## Palpatine (Oct 29, 2014)

It ends and it's a fucking tie? Oh go fuck yourself...


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> Fuck this.
> 
> Bring on the Databook.



I'm with you.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 29, 2014)

Palpatine said:


> It ends and it's a fucking tie? Oh go fuck yourself...


Sasuke admits defeat. Naruto wins.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Oct 29, 2014)

Sasuke wants to give his eyes to Kakashi LOL.


----------



## ueharakk (Oct 29, 2014)

ch1p said:


> The series is an upbeat series! There was angst at points but how is becoming maimed for life something that the main character would go through good? Are you listening to yourself?



I agree that this is generally an upbeat series, but as you've just said there are angst at points.  The ending would still be an upbeat one even if both lived their lives as amputees since that's just pennies compared to Sasuke becoming a good guy and a good end.

It just wouldn't be a 'perfect' end, but it's still a good end.


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Sasuke admits defeat. Naruto wins.



You can repeat it 1,000,000 times, no one is going to care. This "victory" isn't what people were hoping for.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 29, 2014)

Palpatine said:


> It ends and it's a fucking tie? Oh go fuck yourself...



The meltdowns, will be legendary


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Oct 29, 2014)

I think we're missing the important thing here.


Flashbacks are probably 1/3 of the chapter.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Oct 29, 2014)

Sasuke admits defeat, probably because Naruto held back too many times for him to possibly even consider it a win. 

Naruto is the winner, that's a fact. Sasuke fans should see that, too.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Sasuke admits defeat. Naruto wins.



Except that's not what's displayed at all. Both were knocked out and unable to do anything thus it ended in a draw. I know you're a Naruto fan and an objective one at times, but you're lacking that objectivity here.



ShinobisWill said:


> Sasuke admits defeat, probably because Naruto held back too many times for him to possibly even consider it a win.
> 
> *Naruto is the winner, that's a fact.* Sasuke fans should see that, too.



The spoilers disagree with you.


----------



## KevKev (Oct 29, 2014)

Lol how does killing someone that already has emotional impact on you stop your heart from continue aching when you think of Naruto? That's just going to make it worse


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2014)

It's going to be the most graphic chapter since the Jiraya losing his hand panel.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Oct 29, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Sasuke admits defeat, probably because Naruto held back too many times for him to possibly even consider it a win.
> 
> Naruto is the winner, that's a fact. Sasuke fans should see that, too.



Don't forget that Sasuke would have lost handily if he didn't absorb Naruto's chakra.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> I agree that this is generally an upbeat series, but as you've just said there are angst at points.  The ending would still be an upbeat one even if both lived their lives as amputees since that's just pennies compared to Sasuke becoming a good guy and a good end.
> 
> It just wouldn't be a 'perfect' end, but it's still a good end.



Look around this thread. How many are liking this? You, some Naruto fans pretending that there was some victory here when there was none, and the SN fangirls (though they're okay with this for other reasons). How is this a satisfying conclusion to their fight? They maimed each other for life. Furthermore, what does them being maimed accomplish outside of cheap drama? Be serious here.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Oct 29, 2014)

KevKev said:


> Lol how does killing someone that already has emotional impact on you stop your heart from continue aching when you think of Naruto? That's just going to make it worse



Sasuke is an idiot?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Oct 29, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Except that's not what's displayed at all. Both were knocked out and unable to do anything thus it ended in a draw. I know you're a Naruto fan and an objective one at times, but you're lacking that objectivity here.



The objectivity is that Sasuke admitted defeat/surrendered, which means he loses. And Naruto objectively held back.

Objectively, Naruto wins. No matter how you split hairs. Admitting defeat is objective.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 29, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Except that's not what's displayed at all. Both were knocked out and unable to do anything thus it ended in a draw. I know you're a Naruto fan and an objective one at times, but you're lacking that objectivity here.



Don't kill em with that hard those of truth


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 29, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Except that's not what's displayed at all. Both were knocked out and unable to do anything thus it ended in a draw. I know you're a Naruto fan and an objective one at times, but you're lacking that objectivity here.


What ShinobiWill said. Sasuke said he lost, and that's all that matters. Naruto won, Sasuke can't accomplish his goal and basically lost the battle. There is nothing 'lacking objectivity' here.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 29, 2014)

It's almost 2015. 

Honestly I stopped caring about Naruto beating Sasuke when it was said Naruto was already stronger after he defeated Pain. Now it's like "ok he did it" so I guess that's that. The Pain fight was legendary for Naruto's validation.


----------



## convict (Oct 29, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Sasuke admits defeat. Naruto wins.



The actual fight was a tie. Naruto won the conflict because Sasuke rekindled his love for him and all that nonsense. 

But what this forum cares about are the fights. For better or worse, the actual central theme of bringing Sasuke back doesn't carry half as much weight around here as who won the actual combat.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> The objectivity is that Sasuke admitted defeat/surrendered, which means he loses. And Naruto objectively held back.
> 
> Objectively, Naruto wins. No matter how you split hairs. Admitting defeat is objective.



It doesn't really matter what he admitted if what's shown says otherwise. And it's clear BOTH were unconscious after the clash and BOTH lost an arm and BOTH had no power left to use.

Naruto didn't win the fight, but he did win the war since he managed to stop Sasuke from pursuing his goal.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 29, 2014)

Sunspear7 said:


> Sasuke wants to give his eyes to Kakashi LOL.



Yeah this sudden turn of feelings makes me wonder how he'll look at Sakura


----------



## Kusa (Oct 29, 2014)

We will probably have 100 threads where people will claim that Naruto won, and 100 other threads where others will claim he did not 

This week the telegrams is going to be very nice.

*ready to make popcorn*


----------



## Gunners (Oct 29, 2014)

Sasuke: Naruto I quit.

NF: Sasuke didn't lose..


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 29, 2014)

> Sasuke accept his loss and wish to die. Sasuke says that both of them would just have to transplant Sasuke eyes on Kakashi after his death to cancel Mugen Tsukuyomi.


 Oh my god,



> Both their arms ( the ones they used for the clash. ) are gone and the blood pouring out links both of them.


That's disgusting.


----------



## herobito (Oct 29, 2014)

kakashi cant handle a rinnegan lol. if obito was still alive he could. of course a rinnegan is a downgrade from kamui.
sakura comes and does it lol


----------



## DragonSlayerOrnstein (Oct 29, 2014)

Are those really the spoilers?  I know that they clarify the earlier spoilers, but you guys don't think it's fanfic?


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 29, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> The objectivity is that Sasuke admitted defeat/surrendered, which means he loses. And Naruto objectively held back.
> 
> Objectively, Naruto wins. No matter how you split hairs. Admitting defeat is objective.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Oct 29, 2014)

convict said:


> The actual fight was a tie. Naruto won the conflict because Sasuke rekindled his love for him and all that nonsense.
> 
> But what this forum cares about are the fights. For better or worse, the actual central theme of bringing Sasuke back doesn't carry half as much weight around here as who won the actual combat.



The actual fight would have continued if they woke up and still wanted to fight, but Sasuke admitted defeat. That's objectively part of the fight, so Sasuke loses no matter what.

There is nothing difficult to understand here. Sasuke himself said the words, and they both woke up. It didn't have to end there technically, but Sasuke gave up. That's a loss.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Oct 29, 2014)

So naruto and Sasuke passed out for a whole day, and Sakura and Kakashi didn't go looking for them??


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 29, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> It doesn't really matter what he admitted if what's shown says otherwise. And it's clear BOTH were unconscious after the clash and BOTH lost an arm and BOTH had no power left to use.


Sasuke seems like he's dying (he even tells Naruto to let him die) while Naruto is recovering. Dude, manga says he loses.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Oct 29, 2014)

Wait. How can someone lose blood for a day?


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> The actual fight would have continued if they woke up and still wanted to fight, but Sasuke admitted defeat. That's objectively part of the fight, so Sasuke loses no matter what.
> 
> There is nothing difficult to understand here. Sasuke himself said the words, and they both woke up. It didn't have to end there technically, but Sasuke gave up. That's a loss.



Basically, take what you can get.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 29, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Sasuke: Naruto I quit.
> 
> NF: Sasuke didn't lose..



You cant quit a match that's already ended


----------



## Mariko (Oct 29, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Another homophobic comment. Grow the hell up.


----------



## Nic (Oct 29, 2014)

This is such wonderful storytelling.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hey who is that fucker posting in the telegrams ?


----------



## convict (Oct 29, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> The actual fight would have continued if they woke up and still wanted to fight, but Sasuke admitted defeat. That's objectively part of the fight, so Sasuke loses no matter what.
> 
> There is nothing difficult to understand here. Sasuke himself said the words, and they both woke up. It didn't have to end there technically, but Sasuke gave up. That's a loss.



You aren't getting what I am saying. The physical fight was a tie. That is what most people care about. The emotional bullshit was part of the more broad central conflict that also included the actual physical fight as well. Naruto won the overall challenge of reeling Sasuke in because the emotional clash came into play when the physical clash could not be resolved, but trust me, this place won't give a shit about that.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 29, 2014)

Naruto and Sasuke have indeed surpassed Hashirama and Madara... In yaoi pairing.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 29, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Hey who is that fucker posting in the telegrams ?


Someone trying to use your name.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Oct 29, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> You cant quit a match that's already ended



They fell unconscious and woke up. The fight continued the moment they woke up, and Sasuke gave up. It did not end at all. 

The denial is astonishing. I don't even like Naruto, but it's an objective win.


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 29, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Which is why Naruto reacted at the thought of a naked Sasuke (and Sai) by throwing up? Which is why when Kurama referenced the kiss, he again puked?
> 
> Not really romantic.



There's a reason why this series has so many gay jokes, I don't think they are gay and physically attracted to each other(though Naruto did say Sasuke was handsome) but the way Kishi writes it is just... I get he's trying to portray a really pure love that surpasses all others but his delivery always sounds much homo.


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2014)

herobito said:


> kakashi cant handle a rinnegan lol. if obito was still alive he could. of course a rinnegan is a downgrade from kamui.
> sakura comes and does it lol



really?because Obito himself has said he would have replaced both his kamui eyes for Madara's Rinnegan but he was barely able to control even one rinnegan eye.


----------



## Edo Sensei (Oct 29, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Sasuke said he lost, and that's all that matters.



LOL, no it's not :ho


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Sasuke seems like he's dying (he even tells Naruto to let him die) while Naruto is recovering. Dude, manga says he loses.



As I said, it really doesn't matter what's said if what's shown says otherwise. BOTH were unconscious after the clash and BOTH lost an arm and BOTH had no power left to use.  I'm not repeating myself again. You and many others are seriously lacking any objectivity on this matter.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 29, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> You cant quit a match that's already ended


The fight wasn't ovet until Sasuke admitted defeat.


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 29, 2014)

Gunners said:


> The fight wasn't ovet until Sasuke admitted defeat.


They both lost their arms and passed out for a whole day and the fight wasn't over?


----------



## Sora (Oct 29, 2014)

wow Kishi couldn't make Naruto "actually" beat Sasuke

are Naruto fans actually satisfied with Sasuke giving up?


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 29, 2014)

Naruto will stomp they said, Naruto is too powerful they said, no way this match ends in a draw they said


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 29, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Oh my god,
> 
> That's disgusting.



Wuss !

Anyway this is going to be graphic.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 29, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> As I said, it really doesn't matter what's said if what's shown says otherwise. BOTH were unconscious after the clash and BOTH lost an arm and BOTH had no power left to use.  I'm not repeating myself again. You and many others are seriously lacking any objectivity on this matter.


As other people pointed out, the fight wasn't over until one admitted defeat. And even Sasuke said he was dying and that he lost.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Oct 29, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> As I said, it really doesn't matter what's said if what's shown says otherwise. BOTH were unconscious after the clash and BOTH lost an arm and BOTH had no power left to use.  I'm not repeating myself again. You and many others are seriously lacking any objectivity on this matter.



You're the one ignoring a flat out objective defeat; Sasuke gave up, that's objective. You cannot reverse that or make fucking excuses for that.

He lost. He gave up. You can say that maybe he could've won, but he gave up. That's the real objective truth; the fight was still on until the *moment* Sasuke gave up.


----------



## DragonSlayerOrnstein (Oct 29, 2014)

Sasuke TnJ'd himself here according to the spoilers.  I don't know how you could argue anything but that.  How does one who had such strong resolve just totally break the way Sasuke did?  This is just bad writing and makes no sense.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Oct 29, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Naruto and Sasuke have indeed surpassed Hashirama and Madara... In yaoi pairing.



True dat. But I still like HashiMada more, at least their conflict was much more meaningful. I still don't get why Sasuke was trying to kill Naruto.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't know... for me having space-time perfect susanoo that Kakashi's presented is far much more than being able to create few invisible clones :|


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> They both lost their arms and passed out for a whole day and the fight wasn't over?



Indeed. 

It also said they used their last drip of power in that clash, but some people can't see objectivity even if it was a man and came up and slapped them in the face.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Oct 29, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> As I said, it really doesn't matter what's said if what's shown says otherwise. BOTH were unconscious after the clash and BOTH lost an arm and BOTH had no power left to use.  I'm not repeating myself again. You and many others are seriously lacking any objectivity on this matter.



Considering that Sasuke's goal was to KILL Naruto and Naruto's was to defend himself, I'd say Sasuke lost.


----------



## Kishido (Oct 29, 2014)

In all these years people have learned shit and still are into this tard discussion about which cock is longer... Awesome


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

Descent of the Lion said:


> Considering that Sasuke's goal was to KILL Naruto and Naruto's was to defend himself, I'd say Sasuke lost.



That really makes no difference in the grand scheme of things as Naruto used everything he had in this fight hence his condition at the moment.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 29, 2014)

DragonSlayerOrnstein said:


> Sasuke TnJ'd himself here according to the spoilers.  I don't know how you could argue anything but that.  How does one who had such strong resolve just totally break the way Sasuke did?  This is just bad writing and makes no sense.



With almost no chakra and lacking an arm ... ?


----------



## Pirao (Oct 29, 2014)

So, what's stopping Naruto from regenerating both their arms when he recovers, exactly?



shyakugaun said:


> Naruto will stomp they said, Naruto is too powerful they said, no way this match ends in a draw they said



Sasuke: "I quit"
Sasuke fans: "It's a draw"


----------



## Source (Oct 29, 2014)

Pirao said:


> So, what's stopping Naruto from regenerating both their arms when he recovers, exactly?



He lost the power RS gave him.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Oct 29, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> That really makes no difference in the grand scheme of things as Naruto used everything he had in this fight hence his condition at the moment.



Chakra wise, yeah. But skill wise?

And where the heck are the other Bijuu?


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

Pirao said:


> So, what's stopping Naruto from regenerating both their arms when he recovers, exactly?



I believe both lost their Rikudou seals.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 29, 2014)

Descent of the Lion said:


> Considering that Sasuke's goal was to KILL Naruto and Naruto's was to defend himself, I'd say Sasuke lost.



Considering Naruto was expected an destined by plot to win this battle for over 400 chapters, I'd say Sasuke won by a landslide


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> You're the one ignoring a flat out objective defeat; Sasuke gave up, that's objective. You cannot reverse that or make fucking excuses for that.
> 
> He lost. He gave up. You can say that maybe he could've won, but he gave up. That's the real objective truth; the fight was still on until the *moment* Sasuke gave up.



Yes the fight was still on despite them having used the very last amount of power they had, lost arms, were unconscious for a day, and couldn't even stand. 

The fight was truly still on.  Some people are so dense is hilarious.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Oct 29, 2014)

Kishido said:


> In all these years people have learned shit and still are into this tard discussion about which cock is longer... Awesome



C'mon. Naruto is nearing an end.



It's supposed to be this way.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 29, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> They both lost their arms and passed out for a whole day and the fight wasn't over?



If Sasuke didn't quit the fight would have continued.  Now one of the fighters has regenerative powers and a fast healing rate, the other is an Uchiha.


----------



## DragonSlayerOrnstein (Oct 29, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> With almost no chakra and lacking an arm ... ?



I'm no talking about that, i'm talking about his resolve got shat out his ass.  From being Mr. Tough Guy to just breaking down into tears?  Seriously?  How much they had in the tank is obviously a factor, but i would've expected Sasuke to go down like a man, not a whiny wuss who flip flops on everything.  

And people wonder why Sasuke gets called emo?


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2014)

But if they lost their arms, how can they take people out of the tree.



Altair21 said:


> Yes the fight was still on despite them having used the very last amount of power they had, lost arms, were unconscious for a day, and couldn't even stand.
> 
> The fight was truly still on.  Some people are so dense is hilarious.





shyakugaun said:


> Considering Naruto was expected an destined by plot to win this battle for over 400 chapters, I'd say Sasuke won by a landslide



I'm pissed off at the arm thing, but the fighting ending in a tie and all these responses to it almost counters it.


----------



## Kishido (Oct 29, 2014)

Descent of the Lion said:


> C'mon. Naruto is nearing an end.
> 
> 
> 
> It's supposed to be this way.



I know... but strange that people who have read this manga even in the past haven't matured up in this point


----------



## DragonSlayerOrnstein (Oct 29, 2014)

ch1p said:


> But if they lost their arms, how can they take people out of the tree.



Nakama Powerup.  Temporary arm regeneration.


----------



## Pirao (Oct 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> I believe both lost their Rikudou seals.



So they can't seal Kaguya if she reappears again. But how does that take away his regeneration and all the other sh*t? Sasuke hasn't lost his rinnegan for instance.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Oct 29, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Considering Naruto was expected an destined by plot to win this battle for over 400 chapters, I'd say Sasuke won by a landslide



But if this is about motive who won the fight?

Defeat is when someone cannot achieve their aim. Their goal.

Naruto wanted to stop Sasuke and in that he was more than successful.

He had Sasuke of all people give up on his goal.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 29, 2014)

Pirao said:


> So, what's stopping Naruto from regenerating both their arms when he recovers, exactly?



Plot: Sakura must have a role to play before the end, so she will probably fix their arms to not be totally useless...


----------



## Gunners (Oct 29, 2014)

Sasuke put up a spirited performance but ultimately he quit resulting in his loss.


----------



## ueharakk (Oct 29, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Look around this thread. How many are liking this? You, some Naruto fans pretending that there was some victory here when there was none, and the SN fangirls (though they're okay with this for other reasons). How is this a satisfying conclusion to their fight? They maimed each other for life. Furthermore, what does them being maimed accomplish outside of cheap drama? Be serious here.


...if you read my last post, you'll see that the satisfying conclusion of the fight is that Sasuke becomes a good guy.  Maiming each other for life is nothing compared to Sasuke becoming a good guy from this fight.

And the point you're trying to assert is that this end is not consistent with an upbeat manga, when it is for reasons i've given.

If you're unsatisfied with the end for some other reason, go start a seperate conversation and bark as loud as you want to, because it's irrelevant to the point that we disagreed on and therefore would be you simply derailing the conversation.


----------



## Elicit94 (Oct 29, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Considering Naruto was expected an destined by plot to win this battle for over 400 chapters, I'd say Sasuke won by a landslide


It doesn't matter, it's pretty easy to tell who is stronger between the two.

Sasuke was at him at full force while bloodlusted, while Naruto wasn't trying to kill him. If Sasuke admits defeat you may as well consider it a win for Naruto.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

Descent of the Lion said:


> But if this is about motive who won the fight?
> 
> Defeat is when someone cannot achieve their aim. Their goal.
> 
> ...



Which is why Naruto won the war, not the fight.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Oct 29, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Yes the fight was still on despite them having used the very last amount of power they had, lost arms, were unconscious for a day, and couldn't even stand.
> 
> The fight was truly still on.  Some people are so dense is hilarious.



If only one of them were knocked out, or only one of them woke up, the person awake would be the winner. They were both knocked out, and both woke up; the fight didn't have to end. They can wait until they can move/fight again and keep going, or crawl to eachother and finish the job, but Sasuke gave up.

That's fact. That's *easy* to understand. Sasuke said the words "I give up", he lost.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 29, 2014)

There's more to war than strength of force, there's the political, psychological & economical factors to consider, just like the Vietnam War, the USA militarily won but they lost in the other aforementioned factors, hence they lost. Just like the outcome between Naruto vs Sasuke, Naruto won.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Oct 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> You can repeat it 1,000,000 times, no one is going to care. This "victory" isn't what people were hoping for.



Nah you do have some fans on the fringe getting a kick outta Sasuke bitching up and bowing out in defeat. I didn't want it to go down like this, though. Sasuke was given a clear and decisive victory the first go-around. The fact that Naruto wasn't granted the same or at least a draw sucks for me. I understand a win is a win, but come on Kishimoto...


----------



## DragonSlayerOrnstein (Oct 29, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Sasuke put up a spirited performance but ultimately he quit resulting in his loss.



The thing you can argue is Naruto's performance was half as spirited.  If Naruto actually went into the fighting aiming to kill Sasuke, he would've done so rather easily.  It's all about perspective I guess...


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 29, 2014)

So they are armless like some people predicted.  Maybe next chapter Sakura will help to cure their arms, somehow..


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 29, 2014)

Gunners said:


> If Sasuke didn't quit the fight would have continued.


What fight?



Gunners said:


> Now one of the fighters has regenerative powers and a fast healing rate, the other is an Uchiha.


The healing powers that didn't kick in over a whole day?


----------



## DragonSlayerOrnstein (Oct 29, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> So they are armless like some people predicted.  Maybe next chapter Sakura will help to cure their arms, somehow..



I'm surprised Jesus Naruto can't just create a new arm for himself. I mean he did so with Kakashi's eye...


----------



## Kishido (Oct 29, 2014)

Now it is the chance of Kakashi of killing both and to become 6th Hokage


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> If only one of them were knocked out, or only one of them woke up, the person awake would be the winner. They were both knocked out, and both woke up; the fight didn't have to end. They can wait until they can move/fight again and keep going, or crawl to eachother and finish the job, but Sasuke gave up.
> 
> That's fact. That's *easy* to understand. Sasuke said the words "I give up", he lost.



If you say so... 

I'm not going to argue about this with you any longer. The manga speaks for itself.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Oct 29, 2014)

Kishido said:


> I know... but strange that people who have read this manga even in the past haven't matured up in this point



Maturity is in realizing that there's no difference between being a grown up and not. 


In other word, I've learned to embrace my pettiness. 

At least for my last Naruto vs Sasuke debate. 





Altair21 said:


> Which is why Naruto won the war, not the fight.



I guess you could say it that way.

But this war (which is unrelated to Madara's)constituted only one battle.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 29, 2014)

If Sasuke capitulates, then he lost. Simple as that.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2014)

DragonSlayerOrnstein said:


> Nakama Powerup.  Temporary arm regeneration.



Quaint. 



ueharakk said:


> ...if you read my last post, you'll see that the satisfying conclusion of the fight is that Sasuke becomes a good guy.  Maiming each other for life is nothing compared to Sasuke becoming a good guy from this fight.
> 
> And the point you're trying to assert is that this end is not consistent with an upbeat manga, when it is for reasons i've given.
> 
> If you're unsatisfied with the end for some other reason, go start a seperate conversation and bark as loud as you want to, because it's irrelevant to the point that we disagreed on and therefore would be you simply derailing the conversation.



Dude, we're talking from a narrative POV. Kishi always skirted to make Sasuke kill people and always avoided making Naruto take responsability for things. Now this bitterness happens? Count your blessings? It makes no sense to me. 

Fuck, I feel like I'm reading carpet book all over again.


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 29, 2014)

DragonSlayerOrnstein said:


> I'm surprised Jesus Naruto can't just create a new arm for himself. I mean he did so with Kakashi's eye...


He lost the Sennin's seal.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Oct 29, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> If you say so...
> 
> I'm not going to argue about this with you any longer. *The manga speaks for itself.*




Sasuke: I give up.


----------



## DragonSlayerOrnstein (Oct 29, 2014)

Kishido said:


> Now it is the chance of Kakashi of killing both and to become 6th Hokage



Kakashi?  

I bet he can't even tie his shoelaces without the sharingan >.>


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 29, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> As other people pointed out, the fight wasn't over until one admitted defeat. And even Sasuke said he was dying and that he lost.



Doesn't Sasuke say in the 2nd translation that he wishes to die and not that he is dying?

Maybe we should way for the actual chapter or at least some raw pages as nothing was stated that Sasuke did suffer worse injuries than Naruto did.

Both might be on the verge of death as sleeping for a whole day while blood keeps pouring from a torn arm can be quite lethal that said....

Guess Sakura will really have to surpass Tsunade as a medic or at least it is the only chance Kishi might give to this girl.

I wonder if Sasuke wanted to actually give his eye to Kakashi or to Naruto. Kakashi cannot even handle one sharingan so one Rinnegan and one EMS would be....


----------



## YMICrazy (Oct 29, 2014)

Pirao said:


> So, what's stopping Naruto from regenerating both their arms when he recovers, exactly?



My guesses.

1. He's low on chakra and exhausted because of the fight. Perhaps his healing ability has a time limit and if he doesn't hit it, it's bye bye. 
2. He refuses to heal it to remind sasuke of their fight and keeps it damaged as a momento
3. He lost the ability with the loss of the seal arm which is unlikely due to sasuke still having his eyes in the new movie and the fact that I recall kyuubi healing an entire puncture and hole in his chest from sasuke's chidori in the first vote fight so an arm shouldn't be that much of an issue.
4. An arm takes more time to recover than say an eye like kakshi's without the seal which is nearly recovered by the last movie which is why it has bandages.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2014)

DragonSlayerOrnstein said:


> I'm surprised Jesus Naruto can't just create a new arm for himself. I mean he did so with Kakashi's eye...



that's why Kishit took the Tattoo from him so he would lose that ability.


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> So they are armless like some people predicted.  Maybe next chapter Sakura will help to cure their arms, somehow..



naruto got a replacement arm in the movie but it's bandaged so perhaps it's not a regular arm:
zetsu arm or bijuu made arm is my prediction.
For Sasuke i predict an asura made robotic arm.


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

Pirao said:


> So they can't seal Kaguya if he reappears again. But how does that take away his regeneration and all the other sh*t? Sasuke hasn't lost his rinnegan for instance.



The seals are gone...

​
Naruto's regenerative ability came from the power of his Yang seal.


----------



## Sora (Oct 29, 2014)

people are actually okay with this "victory"?
I think Naruto won the fight but it was a cheap/cheesy/lame win
I expected Naruto to physically beat the crap out of Sasuke not Sasuke giving up after they're both incapiciated


----------



## Deana (Oct 29, 2014)

Draw . . . just as planned but 3 precious last chapters sacrificed to the bullshit gods for this draw to happen.


----------



## DragonSlayerOrnstein (Oct 29, 2014)

Sora said:


> people are actually okay with this "victory"?
> I think Naruto won the fight but it was a cheap/cheesy/lame win
> I expected Naruto to physically beat the crap out of Sasuke not him giving up after they're both incapiciated



Seriously? I'm surprised Naruto isn't coddling Sasuke and apologizing for being a terrible friend.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

Descent of the Lion said:


> Maturity is in realizing that there's no difference between being an grown up and not.
> 
> 
> In other word, I've learned to embrace my pettiness.
> ...



When I said Naruto won the war I said it in a sense that he prevented Sasuke from continuing his goal of revolution. 

The battle itself was clearly a draw, but when you factor in that Sasuke will no longer persevere his goal of revolution then the war goes to Naruto as that's all he was trying to accomplish.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Oct 29, 2014)

Sora said:


> people are actually okay with this "victory"?
> I think Naruto won the fight but it was a cheap/cheesy/lame win
> I expected Naruto to physically beat the crap out of Sasuke not him giving up after they're both incapiciated




No, it's not okay. We just expected it to be bad for a long time now.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 29, 2014)

Sora said:


> people are actually okay with this "victory"?
> I think Naruto won the fight but it was a cheap/cheesy/lame win
> I expected Naruto to physically beat the crap out of Sasuke not Sasuke giving up after they're both incapiciated



I'm okay with this 
Only power level whores wanted Naruto to beat the crap out of Sasuke.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Oct 29, 2014)

Sora said:


> people are actually okay with this "victory"?
> I think Naruto won the fight but it was a cheap/cheesy/lame win
> I expected Naruto to physically beat the crap out of Sasuke not Sasuke giving up after they're both incapiciated



To be honest, I wanted a clearer victory.


----------



## Nic (Oct 29, 2014)

Funny how they've basically been asleep for an entire day while missing an arm.  They must have massive reserves of blood to still both be alive.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 29, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> If Sasuke capitulates, then he lost. Simple as that.



^ This.

Sasuke giving up his evil plans means that Naruto wins, obviously. It was a fight about ideals, not strenght.


----------



## Sage (Oct 29, 2014)

equal in strength but a loss in will from Sasuke.

Will of Naruto > Will of Itachi? 

Well I believe one thing is basically confirmed Sasuke loves Naruto more than Itachi 



Nic said:


> Funny how they've basically been asleep for an entire day while missing an arm.  They must have massive reserves of blood to still both be alive.



people will argue to the end of time whoever woke up first was the victor.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 29, 2014)

If Sasuke mentally gave up then he is defeated.


----------



## Edo Sensei (Oct 29, 2014)

LOL @ people analyzing a chapter which is not even released yet.

Carry on


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> Sasuke: I give up.



Like I said, if you say so.  The depictions of what happened in this chapter are clear. I've nothing else to say to you.


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

Edo Sensei said:


> LOL @ people analyzing a chapter which is not even released yet.
> 
> Carry on



You must be new here.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 29, 2014)

It's funny.  One of the series' longest fights is also one of the shortest.


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2014)

Sage said:


> equal in strength but a loss in will from Sasuke.
> 
> Will of Naruto > Will of Itachi?
> 
> Well I believe one thing is basically confirmed Sasuke loves Naruto more than Itachi



Itachi's will is Naruto's one. Sasuke's will was always his own or what he thought was the right thing to do regardless of the will of his brother.


----------



## mayumi (Oct 29, 2014)

People forget sasuke not only gave up but cried as well.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Oct 29, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Like I said, if you say so.  The depictions of what happened in this chapter are clear. I've nothing else to say to you.




I'm still waiting for the part where you actually have nothing else to say to me.


----------



## Namikaze Minato Flash (Oct 29, 2014)

So a guy who was boasting about being the strongest and hellbent on killing Naruto somehow draws with him even after admitting defeat? NF logic, I tell ya...


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 29, 2014)

Kagu-tsuchi.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 29, 2014)

Gunners said:


> It's funny.  One of the series' longest fights is also one of the shortest.



Sleeping a whole day is fighting for you?


----------



## Pirao (Oct 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> The seals are gone...
> 
> ​
> *Naruto's regenerative ability came from the power of his Yang seal.*



Where does it say that?


----------



## Edo Sensei (Oct 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> You must be new here.



No no, seen it before. But still I find it pretty hilarious


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 29, 2014)

Pirao said:


> Where does it say that?


You can clearly see the seals disappear from their hands and go back to Hagoromo's hands.
ck


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Kagu-tsuchi.



Can't wait to see that EMS, it's been so long.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

Did Sasuke combine his chidori with kagutsuchi or just use the latter because the spoilers don't make it entirely clear. The first spoiler says he used amaterasu plus chidori while the second just says he uses kagutsuchi.


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

Pirao said:


> Where does it say that?



You can't be serious.


----------



## Nic (Oct 29, 2014)

btw i think the spoiler provider probably screwed up.  My guess is that they woke up and sunrise arrived.  The whole day thing makes really no sense in context.


----------



## Pirao (Oct 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> You can't be serious.



Why would that be?


----------



## ShinobisWill (Oct 29, 2014)

It was night at the end of last chapter. It's probably just morning by the time they wake up. Not a full 24 hours here.


----------



## TRN (Oct 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> Can't wait to see that EMS, it's been so long.



how come naruto hand is back but sasuke isn't for the time skip ??


----------



## Nic (Oct 29, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> It was night at the end of last chapter. It's probably just morning by the time they wake up. Not a full 24 hours here.



This.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 29, 2014)

Nic said:


> Funny how they've basically been asleep for an entire day while missing an arm.  They must have massive reserves of blood to still both be alive.



Just plot.

Or Kishi fails at biology.

Though even Ei felt he needed healing after losing an arm.


----------



## Edo Sensei (Oct 29, 2014)

Nic said:


> btw i think the spoiler provider probably screwed up.  My guess is that they woke up and dawn arrived.  The whole day thing makes really no sense in context.



Yeah, epic fail :sleepy


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 29, 2014)

So Naruto vs Sasuke is Finally Settled, the Score is 1-0-1 for Sasuke,  0-1-1 for Naruto


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 29, 2014)

Either in warfare or friendly competition, when a participant mentally gives up then he loses. Brute strength alone doeth not make a warrior.


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

Pirao said:


> Why would that be?


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

Nic said:


> btw i think the spoiler provider probably screwed up.  My guess is that they woke up and sunrise arrived.  The whole day thing makes really no sense in context.



It really wouldn't make sense either. Losing blood for an entire day should kill both of them. Hell they should probably both be dead as it is anyway seeing as they were passed out for quite a while it seems while blood poured out where their arms were destroyed.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Oct 29, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> So Naruto vs Sasuke is Finally Settled, the Score is 1-0-1 for Sasuke,  0-1-1 for Naruto



You probably wouldn't admit Naruto was the stronger of the two.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 29, 2014)

Not only both Sasuke and Naruto are missing an arm, but it's supposed to be the arm with the seals.
So if they seal didn't disappear, the missing arms did the job


----------



## Sora (Oct 29, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> So Naruto vs Sasuke is Finally Settled, the Score is 1-0-1 for Sasuke,  0-1-1 for Naruto



dude Sasuke lost the fight
he didn't lose physically but he lost mentally


----------



## Pirao (Oct 29, 2014)

Klue said:


>



I fail to see your point, can you elaborate? Are you trying to say that Sasuke lost his rinnegan's powers after he lost his seal, too (we've seen that was not the case), powers that he gained at the same time at Naruto?


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 29, 2014)

Nic said:


> Funny how they've basically been asleep for an entire day while missing an arm.  They must have massive reserves of blood to still both be alive.



Well considering Kishimoto is oblivious to aseptic techniques when Sakura performed cardiac massage on Naruto then it shouldn't come as a surprise.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Oct 29, 2014)

Naruto gets a new arm from the Bijuu.

Habeeb it!


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 29, 2014)

Sora said:


> dude Sasuke lost the fight
> he didn't lose physically but he lost mentally


----------



## Pirao (Oct 29, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> So Naruto vs Sasuke is Finally Settled, the Score is 1-0-1 for Sasuke,  0-1-1 for Naruto



"I quit" "No mas"

I would call Sasuke "manos de piedra Duran", but he doesn't deserve to be compared to such a badass.


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

Sora said:


> dude Sasuke lost the fight
> *he didn't lose physically* but he lost mentally



This is the only thing that matters here on NF. 


Unless you're a Naruto fan right now.


----------



## Sora (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm not even a Naruto fanboy

in fact i think it's funny naruto didn't physically beat Sasuke


----------



## mayumi (Oct 29, 2014)

BTW, who is the Japanese spoiler provider for this? Is he legit?


----------



## Mariko (Oct 29, 2014)

Descent of the Lion said:


> Naruto gets a new arm from the Bijuu.
> 
> Habeeb it!



They both get an arm from Neiji's corpse...


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2014)

The reactions are much better than the chapter. Not that it would be hard, but. 



Mariko said:


> They both get an arm from Neiji's corpse...



Well played.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 29, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Not only both Sasuke and Naruto are missing an arm, but it's supposed to be the arm with the seals.
> So if they seal didn't disappear, the misob.sing arms did the j



Hmmm...does anyone have a panel with one of them having a tattoo on his palm after Kaguya was sealed?

Anyway, RS could always give them a new tattoo if a new super enemy comes along.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Oct 29, 2014)

Why couldn't Kishimoto give Naruto a clean win!?

Friken Preta Realm.


----------



## Raventhal (Oct 29, 2014)

Kisha surely loves arm amputations lol.  Figures the mains would lose one too.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Oct 29, 2014)

We will be getting chapter today right? within 2 hrs?


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

Pirao said:


> I fail to see your point, can you elaborate? Are you trying to say that Sasuke lost his rinnegan's powers after he lost his seal, too (we've seen that was not the case), powers that he gained at the same time at Naruto?



I'm saying that both loss their Six Paths Seals when Kaguya was defeated. Naruto's regenerative power clearly originated from his Six Paths seal of Yang.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Oct 29, 2014)

Mariko said:


> They both get an arm from Neiji's corpse...



Leave poor dead Neji in peace.


----------



## Pirao (Oct 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> I'm saying that both loss their Six Paths Seals when Kaguya was defeated. *Naruto's regenerative power clearly originated from his Six Paths seal of Yang.*



Clearly, that's just your opinion.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> This is the only thing that matters here on NF.
> 
> 
> Unless you're a Naruto fan right now.



Right, where were these guys the past month, when Naruto fans were rabid in theories of hows Naruto was going to crush Sasuke,  , now their grasping for any sort of semblance that could resemble a win for Naruto


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 29, 2014)

ch1p said:


> The reactions are much better than the chapter. Not that it would be hard, but.
> 
> 
> 
> Well played.



Kishi decided to make the end controversial so that both sides got specific and valid arguments that they could use for the upcoming weeks, months or even years.

If one of them was kicking the other for 90% of this fight or it ended with one of them knocking the other out and staying awake there wouldn't be much to argue.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 29, 2014)

I prefer this ending . Smacked down till the point he was in tears after admitting defeat. Naruto beat the will, to continue with his foolishness, right out of him. He didn't go out on his shield, he quit on his back (I presume).


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

Pirao said:


> Clearly, that's just your opinion.



It is pretty clear. When he put his hand (with the seal on it) over Guy to heal him the seal appeared on Guy's chest and thus Guy ended up living. It's quite clear those healing powers came from that seal.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 29, 2014)

Descent of the Lion said:


> Why couldn't Kishimoto give Naruto a clean win!?
> 
> Friken Preta Realm.



Just be glad Sasuke didn't use Izanagi


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 29, 2014)

Does fulll colored chapter 700 have 44 pages or will each chapter have 22 pages?


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Oct 29, 2014)

Wouldn't it be just Kishimoto's style if The Sage comes back and says

"I just realized, I had some fuel left , so I decided to return to give you new arms. "


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 29, 2014)

Sasuke: I give up

Sasuke fans: Sasuke didn't lose!


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2014)

Pirao said:


> Clearly? That's just your opinion, sorry.



That's not just his opinion it's a fact. The yang seal allowed him to regenerate Kakashi's eye, and that was a result of the seal. That was a power connected directly to the seal unlike his bijuu mode which seems to be a combined result of Obito giving him the rest of the bijuu's chakra and hagoromo calling their powers out within Naruto.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Oct 29, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Just be glad Sasuke didn't use Izanagi



Naruto had eighteen different chakra types he didn't use.


----------



## Rai (Oct 29, 2014)

Chinese scan: Link removed


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 29, 2014)

So overall sasuke won

since in part 1 he beat naruto

and in part 2 it ended up in a draw.

Naruto is lucky sasuke is not pure evil otherwise he would do what danzo did and destroy his eye thus MT would never end


----------



## Raventhal (Oct 29, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Right, where were these guys the past month, when Naruto fans were rabid in theories of hows Naruto was going to crush Sasuke,  , now their grasping for any sort of semblance that could resemble a win for Naruto



Naruto should have smashed Sasuke.  Prior to the whole Electrosanoo Naruto should have stomped him.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 29, 2014)

Gunners said:


> I prefer this ending . Smacked down till the point he was in tears after admitting defeat. Naruto beat the will, to continue with his foolishness, right out of him.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 29, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Right, where were these guys the past month, when Naruto fans were rabid in theories of hows Naruto was going to crush Sasuke,  , now their grasping for any sort of semblance that could resemble a win for Naruto



He crushed his arm after all! 

Imagine if he hadn't restrained himself...


----------



## Azula (Oct 29, 2014)

ℜai said:


> Chinese scan: Link removed



slammed to a wall


----------



## DragonSlayerOrnstein (Oct 29, 2014)

Can anybody confirm the spoilers from earlier are what happened in the chapter?


----------



## Pirao (Oct 29, 2014)

vered said:


> That's not just his opinion it's a fact. The yang seal allowed him to regenerate Kakashi's eye, and that was a result of the seal. That was a power connected directly to the seal unlike his bijuu mode which seems to be a combined result of Obito giving him the rest of the bijuu's chakra and hagoromo calling their powers out within Naruto.



No, it's still not a fact, sorry.

So, what powers has Sasuke lost with the disappearence of his seal?


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

Sasuke actually smiled? How long has it been since he actually smiled!?


----------



## Edo Sensei (Oct 29, 2014)

Guys! I will end this discussion now :ignoramus

Did Naruto win?
YES! (Appearently)

Was it the kind of win most (Naruto-)fans were hoping for?
NO!


----------



## Sora (Oct 29, 2014)

so Sasuke tnj himself?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 29, 2014)

That last image is so graphic it looks like it shouldn't even belong in this series. 

Why couldn't the whole mange be like this? Dammit Kishi.


----------



## DragonSlayerOrnstein (Oct 29, 2014)

Yup, so it seems like Sasuke TnJ'd himself. 

I didn't really see Sasuke crying, but it seems Naruto was successful in his goal and Sasuke failed in his.

This is just terrible writing and soooooo gay.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2014)

They can't fight anymore, what is the point of Sasuke saying he gives up.


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2014)

well both lost their arms.
can't wait for translation.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

Yea Sasuke never cried in the chapter so where did the spoiler providers get that from? And yes, it seems like Sasuke TNJd himself. So Sasuke continues to be the only person who was ever capable of resisting Naruto's TNJ.


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

Pirao said:


> No, it's still not a fact, sorry.
> 
> So, what powers has Sasuke lost with the disappearence of his seal?



Sasuke's Rinnegan and Naruto's Six Paths Senjutsu are separate powers. Not at all tied to their Six Paths Yin/Yang seals.

Those seals disappeared.


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 29, 2014)

My phone isn't loading the site, could someone post the images in tags?


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 29, 2014)

Damn that was something, cant believe Naruto is ending , im glad these two dudes are finally friends again


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2014)

Unnecessary cheap drama. *rolls eyes*


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 29, 2014)

DragonSlayerOrnstein said:


> Yup, so it seems like Sasuke TnJ'd himself.
> 
> I didn't really see Sasuke crying, but it seems Naruto was successful in his goal and Sasuke failed in his.
> 
> This is just terrible writing and soooooo gay.



Never happy, are you ?


----------



## Cord (Oct 29, 2014)

I've got goosebumps from the last panel. Been a while since I've seen something as graphic as that in the manga that I actually paid attention to.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]MK6TXMsvgQg[/YOUTUBE]

Just can't help myself.


----------



## chakra-burned (Oct 29, 2014)

Well...I COULD translate...


----------



## Iskandar (Oct 29, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Yea Sasuke never cried in the chapter so where did the spoiler providers get that from? And yes, it seems like Sasuke TNJd himself. So Sasuke continues to be the only person who was ever capable of resisting Naruto's TNJ.



He's crying in the last page.


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 29, 2014)

Where is your Rinnegan now?


----------



## maupp (Oct 29, 2014)

The past 2 chapters have been graphic especially the last panel of this chapter. Just imagine if all the main battles in this war were this graphic, things would have been much better


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

I still can't believe that smile from Sasuke in this chapter. We haven't seen that kind of smile from him since he was a child.


----------



## DragonSlayerOrnstein (Oct 29, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Never happy, are you ?



With the way the fight ended?  I don't know how anybody could be...


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2014)

So, it's Sasuke who was knocked out, and Naruto was awake the whole time? 

Well, I call that a win, if that's true, he could have killed him during that time if he wanted to.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Oct 29, 2014)

They should call this manga "Naruto's Arm."

Who would have known it was a story about the life and death of his right arm.


----------



## TRN (Oct 29, 2014)

how strong is base naruto


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

Bobop said:


> He's crying in the last page.



You're right. I didn't even notice it.


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Oct 29, 2014)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Where is your Rinnegan now?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



About to end the world raping Rinnegan Genjutsu next week.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Yea Sasuke never cried in the chapter so where did the spoiler providers get that from? And yes, it seems like Sasuke TNJd himself. So Sasuke continues to be the only person who was ever capable of resisting Naruto's TNJ.



are you blind?


he cried there.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 29, 2014)

Man i cant believe this is the last fight, we need a part 3


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hussain said:


> So, it's Sasuke who was knocked out, and Naruto was awake the whole time?
> 
> Well, I call that a win, if that's true, he could have killed him during that time if he wanted to.



They were both knocked out.





Hussain said:


> are you blind?
> 
> 
> he cried there.



If you had actually bothered to read the posts above then you would've known that I missed it.


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2014)

last panel is graphic but we know naruto get's a new hand.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 29, 2014)

jorge2060 88 said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!



What's going on dude ?


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> About to end the world raping Rinnegan Genjutsu next week.


Seems Rinnegan *ninjutsu* aren't shit compared to Sharingan's.

And he even cried out his Rinnegan eye.:rofl


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 29, 2014)

Sasuke looks like part 1 Sasuke again


----------



## Kyu (Oct 29, 2014)

TRN said:


> how strong is base naruto



Very.**


----------



## Tam (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 29, 2014)

Their blood mixed, its the sign of blood brothers.


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Seems Rinnegan *ninjutsu* aren't shit compared to Sharingan's.



Sharingan ninjutsu + Chidori was just matched by a Rasengan.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm gonna throw up.


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> I'm gonna throw up.



Record it, and post it online for all to see.


----------



## DragonSlayerOrnstein (Oct 29, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> Their blood mixed, its the sign of blood brothers.



More like butt buddies


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

It also looks like the statues will indeed be fully destroyed. That's much better than just having the heads severed off of them and then replacing them with Naruto and Sasuke's heads.


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> Sharingan ninjutsu + Chidori was just matched by a Rasengan.


And that clash obliterated everything.


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Oct 29, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> What's going on dude ?



they really lost their arms fuck i thought it was a problem with the translation of the spoiler, but holy  fuck kishi really ripped their arms off!! 




Nice


----------



## lynxie (Oct 29, 2014)

oh I love the pictures in this chapter.
Now hoping the translation won't ruin it, but seeing the spoilers it should be fine.

Well at least for me. 

Sasuke should smile more, it looks really good on him.


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Seems Rinnegan *ninjutsu* aren't shit compared to Sharingan's.
> 
> And he even cried out his Rinnegan eye.:rofl



you do know that he is even in this fight due to preta path don't you?
He barely had any chakra to use any ninjutsu let alone the superior ninjutsu of the Rinnegan but it was preta path absorbing powers that saved him from defeat.


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

I'd die laughing if Naruto rolled in Sasuke's blood and awakened the Rinnegan.


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> And that clash obliterated everything.



In other news, I believe you just won a long standing debate with the elder ST.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm waiting for the anime to animate this chapter and censor the fuck out of it !


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> I'd die laughing if Naruto rolled in Sasuke's blood and awakened the Rinnegan.



Oh my...


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> They were both knocked out.



I'm talking about this page, which is the one BEFORE the one you posted


Naruto was awake, Sasuke was not.


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 29, 2014)

vered said:


> you do know that he is even in this fight due to preta path don't you?
> He barely had any chakra to use any ninjutsu let alone the superior ninjutsu of the Rinnegan but it was preta path absorbing powers that saved him from defeat.


And then said "thanks Rinnegan" and went back to EMS like a boss. Rinnegan plays the role of a mule well. Respect.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 29, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> I'm waiting for the anime to animate this chapter and censor the fuck out of it !


Their arms will be intact but burnt and smoking.


----------



## TRN (Oct 29, 2014)

Kyu said:


> Very.**



After seeing your avatar and signature .......


----------



## Mr Horrible (Oct 29, 2014)

Wait, so they passed out while both being down and arm and then a whole day passed and they are reasonably fine when they wake back up?

What is blood loss?


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> And then said "thanks Rinnegan" and went back to EMS like a boss. Rinnegan plays the role of a mule well. Respect.



A smarter man would have Petra Path that Rasengan.


----------



## Azula (Oct 29, 2014)

Hussain said:


> I'm talking about this page, which is the one BEFORE the one you posted
> 
> 
> Naruto was awake, Sasuke was not.



y u no slit his throat with a kunai


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 29, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Their arms will be intact but burnt and smoking.



Too bad though, I couldn't wait to the the blood dripping out little by little animated.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh look, they're holding blood hands.SasuNaru confirmed.


----------



## ryz (Oct 29, 2014)

So is there an Automail under those Bandages Naruto has the the movie?


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2014)

*Another thing completely settled (if last chapter wasn't enough) is Naruto finally is skilled enough to do a one handed rasengan and there cannot be any debate after this chapter*


----------



## sasutachi (Oct 29, 2014)

this fight is pathetic ... even rookie fights in part I are a lot better then this.


----------



## om0cha (Oct 29, 2014)

Won't bother with translating the whole lot, but if anyone has a panel from the Chinese version that they are absolutely burning to know the meaning of, I can give it a go


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hussain said:


> I'm talking about this page, which is the one BEFORE the one you posted
> 
> 
> Naruto was awake, Sasuke was not.



His eye being closed doesn't equate to being knocked out. Not to mention the "..." dialogue from him.


----------



## Sage (Oct 29, 2014)

Sasuke comes down with his ameterasu+chidori (with the additional force of gravity) while Naruto used a base rasengan going against gravity... with the advantage given to Sasuke, it still ended in a draw?

good luck arguing against that Sasuke fans 

Also if Naruto's base weaker left hook can send Sasuke flying like that.. 

Anyway I will take the draw on paper but we all know who won.


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

Yo, he countered a Kagutuschi-Chidori with a base Rasengan.   

I initially believed he used the big-ball variant.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 29, 2014)

So basically they had a good whoopee, mixing their body fluids before a good rest, now it lacks just a good beer and a cigarette and the metaphor will be complete!


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 29, 2014)

So who's going to make the Sasuke won the Rivalry thread ?


----------



## om0cha (Oct 29, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> His eye being closed doesn't equate to being knocked out. Not to mention the "..." dialogue from him.



He was knocked out. Naruto's dialogue is: You're finally awake.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Oct 29, 2014)

Sage said:


> Sasuke comes down with his ameterasu+chidori (with the additional force of gravity) while Naruto used a base rasengan going against gravity... with the advantage given to Sasuke, it still ended in a draw?
> 
> good luck arguing against that Sasuke fans
> 
> Also if Naruto's base weaker left hook can send Sasuke flying like that..



Naruto was definitely stronger.  Sasuke had to invent stuff.


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 29, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> His eye being closed doesn't equate to being knocked out. Not to mention the "..." dialogue from him.


There's a surprise "diamond" over his head in the next panel.


----------



## Nic (Oct 29, 2014)

Only Kishi could make this so cheesy.  Now they care connected not just through their bonds but by blood as well.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> His eye being closed doesn't equate to being knocked out. Not to mention the "..." dialogue from him.



seriously now? 

anyway, We will see. I don't understand that language whatever it is, so I'll just wait for the English
translation even though I think it's really obvious.


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> Yo, he countered a Kagutuschi-Chidori with a base Rasengan.
> 
> I initially believed he used the big-ball variant.



Rasengan back at part 1 was a serious rank A ninjutsu.
This chapter proved again why.


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 29, 2014)

too much homoness


----------



## sasutachi (Oct 29, 2014)

the blood looks like broken heart...what a gay ending....


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2014)

om0cha said:


> He was knocked out. Naruto's dialogue is: You're finally awake.



So Naruto was awake before sasuke was.


----------



## TRN (Oct 29, 2014)

vered said:


> Rasengan back at part 1 was a serious rank A ninjutsu.
> This chapter proved again why.



Minato is a god


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 29, 2014)

Hopefully they get Zetsu arms.


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 29, 2014)

Roaring Chidori for part one clash
PS + Chidori for part two clash
and Chidori + Enton: Kagu-tsuchi to complete the trilogy 

Rinnegone.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 29, 2014)

Nic said:


> Only Kishi could make this so cheesy.  Now they care connected not just through their bonds but by blood as well.



Only thing missing is matrimony


----------



## Edo Sensei (Oct 29, 2014)

Well, you may call it as you want, but this is a DRAW.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 29, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> too much homoness





sasutachi said:


> the blood looks like broken heart...what a gay ending....



Grow up, an stop projecting your inner fantasies


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2014)

om0cha said:


> He was knocked out. Naruto's dialogue is: You're finally awake.



Good, thank you. 

Naruto had all night to kill him. What a sweetheart kid. 

Not as bad as I thought it would be.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 29, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> That last image is so graphic it looks like it shouldn't even belong in this series.
> 
> Why couldn't the whole mange be like this? Dammit Kishi.



Because Kishi wanted to write a fairy tale...


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Roaring Chidori for part one clash
> PS + Chidori for part two clash
> and Chidori + Enton: Kagu-tsuchi to complete the trilogy
> 
> Rinnegone.



Guess you gotta take what you can get.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 29, 2014)

You know the fight itself was shit but....The resolution looks really emotional. Can't even understand a word but Sasuke crying and those arms....really got me honestly.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

I still can't believe Kishi severed their arms.  Not to mention all the gay BS. Even blood connecting?


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2014)

TRN said:


> Minato is a god



Minato was not called a genius for naught 
We've seen how Minato's rasengan blasted obito but this time Naruto finally had a great rasengan moment not seen since part 1 (1 handed and as strong as it should have been).


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 29, 2014)

Edo Sensei said:


> Well, you may call it as you want, but this is a DRAW.



Even he admits it, dat draw


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 29, 2014)

Wow....it was a fucking base Rasengan that tackled the Chidori and Kagetsuchi combo....I'm floored....and Sasuke passed out and as he woke up Naruto said "you're awake"....Sasuke also said he lost to Naruto.....

Not sure why people are arguing as to who won the fight.

You dudes already know, come on now.

So far the chapter looks amazing, art looks great, the story it tells is pretty great. I just wonder how the series would have been had Kishi put this much effort into everything.


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> You know the fight itself was shit but....The resolution looks really emotional. Can't even understand a word but Sasuke crying and those arms....really got me honestly.



Fight was cool, just way too short.

Can't wait to see it animated.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 29, 2014)

sasutachi said:


> the blood looks like broken heart...what a gay ending....



A most astute observation


----------



## falconzx (Oct 29, 2014)

I finally succumbed to the belief that I've been reading, in fact, a yaoi manga


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> Yo, he countered a Kagutuschi-Chidori with a base Rasengan.
> 
> I initially believed he used the big-ball variant.



Minato for you. 

and I still believe that some people will still take this Amatersu seriously.


----------



## Azula (Oct 29, 2014)

The moon will be beaten back into its proper orbit using Rasengan


----------



## Norngpinky (Oct 29, 2014)

Holy cow, that one is one intense bromance to the next level  

;D


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> Guess you gotta take what you can get.


And we got it all. Hold this L.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 29, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Good, thank you.
> 
> Naruto had all night to kill him. What a sweetheart kid.
> 
> Not as bad as I thought it would be.



Naruto couldn't scratch a itch on his balls if he wanted to at that point, they look like they cant even move.


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> And we got it all. Hold this L.



Save this gif for after the Databook arrives.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Even he admits it, dat draw



the salt. 

where did Narudo admitted that? @>@
(at least from the translation lol)



shyakugaun said:


> Naruto couldn't scratch a itch on his balls if he wanted to at that point, they look like they cant even move.



lol what?
So, we can also say that Sasuke never won i part 1 because he could barely hold his hand, and he couldn't do anything? 

stop being salty, he admitted defeat.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 29, 2014)

vered said:


> you do know that he is even in this fight due to preta path don't you?
> He barely had any chakra to use any ninjutsu let alone the superior ninjutsu of the Rinnegan but it was preta path absorbing powers that saved him from defeat.



I wonder if Kishi deliberately gave both his Rinnegan ability(Preta) and his EMS ability(this chapter) a crucial role so that fans of both dojutsus are pleased?

Not giving him another Rinnegan eye to make him more haxxxed is possibly due to not cut him off completely from the dojutsu to which he was tied for the entire manga. 

Even after it was stated that the sharingan evolves into a rinnegan.


----------



## DragonSlayerOrnstein (Oct 29, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Naruto couldn't scratch a itch on his balls if he wanted to at that point, they look like they cant even move.



Well no shit he can't, Naruto doesn't have any balls to scratch


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 29, 2014)

falconzx said:


> I finally succumbed to the belief that I've been reading, in fact, a yaoi manga



The Heart:


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 29, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Wow....it was a fucking base Rasengan that tackled the Chidori and Kagetsuchi combo....I'm floored....and Sasuke passed out and as he woke up Naruto said "you're awake"....Sasuke also said he lost to Naruto.....
> 
> Not sure why people are arguing as to who won the fight.
> 
> ...



Take what you can get huh ?   LMAO


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> Save this gif for after the Databook arrives.


No longer necessary after Mangekyo made a comeback.


----------



## Btbgfel (Oct 29, 2014)

Wow, I had thought it can't be gayer.


----------



## jgalt7 (Oct 29, 2014)

i predict they will need a cigarette after all this...."was it good for you as it was for me".........

so basically, all this anger sasuke has is because he was in denial of his homo erotic feelings ..."my heart aches too when i see you...."........dafuq mang.


----------



## om0cha (Oct 29, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Naruto couldn't scratch a itch on his balls if he wanted to at that point, they look like they cant even move.



For anyone who's interested, Naruto says: ...It's as you see...You and me are both in a condition where if we move, we'll die from blood loss.

So I suppose that is also Kishi's way of explaining why they're not dead in the morning. The lack of movement.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> The Heart:



That just looks so...terrible. Why on earth did Kishi think it was a good idea for their blood to connect?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 29, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Take what you can get huh ?   LMAO



? 

Did you see my post 5 pages ago where I said I gave up on caring about if Naruto will beat Sasuke after Naruto beat Pain? It hasn't been important since the aftermath of that fight especially when it said Naruto surpassed Sasuke then.


----------



## Sage (Oct 29, 2014)

At least we know Naruto's arm will grow back or gets reattached. Guess Naruto can't become Hokage just yet without having his right hand to sign all those papers 

I am also convinced same will happen to Sasuke with Orochimaru showing some fucked up medic ninjutsu to regrow Sasuke's hand.... or after released from IT he will salvage the remains of Sasuke and Naruto's hand/DNA for his next evil plan


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

Another freaking Chinese scan.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

om0cha said:


> For anyone who's interested, Naruto says: ...It's as you see...*You and me are both in a condition where if we move, we'll die from blood loss.*
> 
> So I suppose that is also Kishi's way of explaining why they're not dead in the morning. The lack of movement.



So to all the people who said the fight was still on, how about now?


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 29, 2014)

Kakuzu will reattach the arms.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 29, 2014)

om0cha said:


> For anyone who's interested, Naruto says: ...It's as you see...You and me are both in a condition where if we move, we'll die from blood loss.
> 
> So I suppose that is also Kishi's way of explaining why they're not dead in the morning. The lack of movement.



*DRAW CONFIRMED *


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> So to all the people who said the fight was still on, how about now?



​


----------



## Azula (Oct 29, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Naruto couldn't scratch a itch on his balls if he wanted to at that point, they look like they cant even move.



chakra arms


----------



## ShinobisWill (Oct 29, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Take what you can get huh ?   LMAO



I don't even like Naruto, and I know he won. I could care less who wins or about this fight altogether..but Naruto won. 

Why do you deny something so obvious? Why do you even care, when the fight was crap to begin with?


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 29, 2014)

Sasuke pulled of the undo able , this Manga is called Naruto right? Lmao


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 29, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> That just looks so...terrible. Why on earth did Kishi think it was a good idea for their blood to connect?



A symbolic union of the two bloodlines which have battled though many reincarnations? 
Still sounds rather gayish though..


----------



## Deana (Oct 29, 2014)

i wonder if Kishi got the blood tie ending from the beginning of the show Sleepy Hollow.

Eh, probably not.


----------



## Nic (Oct 29, 2014)

Dammit would have been a perfect end to this manga if they had both died then and there.  Freaken Sakura about to save their asses and just when i thought this character couldn't be hated more by everyone.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> Fight was cool, just way too short.
> 
> Can't wait to see it animated.



It'll be amazing in anime. The OST will be soooo good.


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 29, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> So to all the people who said the fight was still on, how about now?


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 29, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> A symbolic union of the two bloodlines which have battled though many reincarnations?
> Still sounds rather gayish though..



And it forms a heart shape <3


----------



## om0cha (Oct 29, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> That just looks so...terrible. Why on earth did Kishi think it was a good idea for their blood to connect?



Probably because they can't link fingers anymore in that peace or whatever gesture it is, so this is the next best thing.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 29, 2014)

om0cha said:


> For anyone who's interested, Naruto says: ...It's as you see...You and me are both in a condition where if we move, we'll die from blood loss.
> 
> So I suppose that is also Kishi's way of explaining why they're not dead in the morning. The lack of movement.


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> It'll be amazing in anime. The OST will be soooo good.



Like beach sex and 2-for-5s.


----------



## jgalt7 (Oct 29, 2014)

sasuke and naruto missing hands...i guess this takes fisting to a whole new level.....


----------



## ShinobisWill (Oct 29, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> And it forms a heart shape <3




Lol, no, not really a heart. But it looks as if they'd be holding hands, so...


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> chakra arms



That was good. :rofl


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 29, 2014)

They're holding hands with their blood... Kishi is fucked in the head, mate.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 29, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> So to all the people who said the fight was still on, how about now?


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2014)

Sasuke is reverted to his old part 1 self from the interaction with naruto.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> They're holding hands with their blood...* Kishi is fucked in the head, mate*.



This so much.


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> They're holding hands with their blood... Kishi is fucked in the head, mate.



I know, I just can't....


----------



## Deana (Oct 29, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> They're holding hands with their blood... Kishi is fucked in the head, mate.


He conceded the bond is lunatic so he just embraced the madness.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

vered said:


> Sasuke is reverted to his old part 1 self from the interaction with naruto.



Well since we haven't seen a smile like that from him since he was a child, I'd agree with you.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 29, 2014)

This is disgusting 

Not the blatant yaoi overtones, mind you, but that I'm supposed to buy into it like this. They fucking blew each others arms off, and their having a feels moment. Of course the conclusion of Sasuke/Naruto would leave me completely stupified. 

The fucking heart shape, lol 

Kishi is making it really hard for me to stay positive in saying goodbye...


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 29, 2014)

Nic said:


> Dammit would have been a perfect end to this manga if they had both died then and there.  Freaken Sakura about to save their asses and just when i thought this character couldn't be hated more by everyone.



The movie wouldn't be canon then and its sales would greatly diminish.

I mean..."canon story written by Masashi Kishimoto" would lose any appeal if in the manga canon they were both RIP.


----------



## falconzx (Oct 29, 2014)

At least Sakura didn't intervene

If Sasuke or Naruto was a girl I bet the whole shipdom would explode


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 29, 2014)

The movie is obviously canon. We know we still don't have the full body design of Sasuke obviously because it would have spoiled this chapter.


----------



## Deynard (Oct 29, 2014)

Ok so we have chinese scans but anyone knows what is title of chap?


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> The movie is obviously canon. We know we still don't have the full body design of Sasuke obviously because it would have spoiled this chapter.




*Spoiler*: __ 



​



Close enough.


----------



## om0cha (Oct 29, 2014)

Deynard said:


> Ok so we have chinese scans but anyone knows what is title of chap?



Naruto and Sasuke 5


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Oct 29, 2014)

I guess they are now... 

Brothers in arms


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 29, 2014)

Deynard said:


> Ok so we have chinese scans but anyone knows what is title of chap?



Probably Naruto and Sasuke 4(Or is it 5?).


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 29, 2014)

The arm dislocation and graphic nature is only you'd only see during the first half of part 1. Since then, Kishi changed things up. I love the idea of it but it's kinda weird Kishi threw that into the series again when we haven't seen things nearly that graphic for a good while, the tone, the nature, overall it had an early part 1 feel too. 

Nice touch though.

In a way, Naruto and Sasuke were so ridiculously strong now this will weaken them. I guess this is how other villains will compete when they continue the series in some ways. Yeah they'll get replacement arms but it's not the same as a real arm.


----------



## Kusa (Oct 29, 2014)

Wow. I am speechless. I did expect some huge bromance moments, but this is just a whole new different level of bromance.

Sasuke crying, smiling for Naruto, the heartshape blood and the glances they give to each other is just 

As a NaruSasu fan, i can't complain though


----------



## Sage (Oct 29, 2014)

Funny how there is a flashback of a random fodder in this chapter.

who the fuck is that guy? some random bald monk is a part of Sasuke's most intimate memory of Naruto.


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2014)

from the mini figures it seems that sasuke has a hand though we don't know what kind, the same as Naruto.
Next chapter should give us the answer.


----------



## mayumi (Oct 29, 2014)

falconzx said:


> At least Sakura didn't intervene
> 
> If Sasuke or Naruto was a girl I bet the whole shipdom would explode



Oh but u know ships theories like sakura will heal their arms and so Sasusaku is confirmed after all the work naruto has done, sakura will just fly into sasuke's arms and cannon. Even if it doesn't make one iota of sense.


----------



## sasutachi (Oct 29, 2014)

Deynard said:


> Ok so we have chinese scans but anyone knows what is title of chap?



gayness over nine thousand....


----------



## Harbour (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh god, why this looks so gayish?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 29, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> That last image is so graphic it looks like it shouldn't even belong in this series.
> 
> Why couldn't the whole mange be like this? Dammit Kishi.



Because a whole lot of people want to throw up right now reading a kiddy manga for 12 years old kids.


----------



## Kusa (Oct 29, 2014)

I love how Sasuke hides his face when crying


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 29, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Because a whole lot of people want to throw up right now reading a kiddy manga for 12 years old kids.



Pretty much. 

People are already making comments about not being able to handle it.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Oh god, why this looks so gayish?



I didn't even notice the heart shape. That makes it 100x worse. For fucks sake Kishi, WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> I didn't even notice the heart shape. That's makes it 100x worse. For fucks sake Kishi, WTF is wrong with you?



The power of PhotoShop.


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Oct 29, 2014)

If they had the energy they would be making out right now


----------



## om0cha (Oct 29, 2014)

Sasuke on Team 7 during his introspective spiel:

When I joined the same team as you, I felt like my family had appeared again.
In team 7, I could see the shadows of my family.

Don't think there will be any team 7 pairings judging by this.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> The power of PhotoShop.



Even without photoshop it still looks similar to a heart shape.


----------



## TRN (Oct 29, 2014)

vered said:


> from the mini figures it seems that sasuke has a hand though we don't know what kind, the same as Naruto.
> Next chapter should give us the answer.



it still seem sasuke is missing his left hand


----------



## Gunners (Oct 29, 2014)

Naruto can't read Jiraiya's books the way they were supposed to be read.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 29, 2014)

The heart is a fan edit.


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

TRN said:


> it still seem sasuke is missing his left hand



Asura Path baby.


----------



## Kusa (Oct 29, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Even without photoshop it still looks similar to a heart shape.



This


----------



## Source (Oct 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> Asura Path baby.



How will Naruto get his?


----------



## ryz (Oct 29, 2014)

So there was a Naruto the last spoiler, and I found something of relevance to the current chapter:


Naruto is making a Rasengan with the same 'arm' he lost, implied regeneration? I.e. with Chakra pathways and all?


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2014)

TRN said:


> it still seem sasuke is missing his left hand



they are not showing it to us that's all but i'm pretty sure it's going to be robotic.
He'll use asura path .


----------



## TRN (Oct 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> Asura Path baby.



I guess a robot hand is better than nothing


----------



## jorge2060 88 (Oct 29, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Naruto can't read Jiraiya's books the way they were supposed to be read.



ahahahaha


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm agreeing more and more with Kyuubi Naruto's theory that Sakura will show up and somehow manage to regrow their missing arms thus demonstrating that she's surpassed Tsunade when it comes to medical jutsu.


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2014)

ryz said:


> So there was a Naruto the last spoiler, and I found something of relevance to the current chapter:
> 
> 
> 
> Naruto is making a Rasengan with the same 'arm' he lost, implied regeneration?



perhaps the bijuu created him a new arm?
he can use it like his regular arm but it's artificially made.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Oct 29, 2014)

om0cha said:


> Sasuke on Team 7 during his introspective spiel:
> 
> When I joined the same team as you, I felt like my family had appeared again.
> In team 7, I could see the shadows of my family.
> ...



Not sure why. Family can be husband/wife.


----------



## falconzx (Oct 29, 2014)

ryz said:


> So there was a Naruto the last spoiler, and I found something of relevance to the current chapter:
> 
> 
> 
> Naruto is making a Rasengan with the same 'arm' he lost, implied regeneration? I.e. with Chakra pathways and all?



I wouldn't be surprised if Naruto can regen.

Though a prosthetic arm is also a choice...


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 29, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Naruto can't read Jiraiya's books the way they were supposed to be read.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 29, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Naruto can't read Jiraiya's books the way they were supposed to be read.



Thank god for Shadow Clones, or you know, he can always just bang that girl with huge tits who'd basically give herself to him if he wished


----------



## ueharakk (Oct 29, 2014)

maybe they restore their arms by using izanagi to create form and give life to it?


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> People are already making comments about not being able to handle it.



Throw up?  Are you 5?



TRN said:


> I guess a robot hand is better than nothing





Altair21 said:


> I'm agreeing more and more with Kyuubi Naruto's theory that Sakura will show up and somehow manage to regrow their missing arms thus demonstrating that she's surpassed Tsunade when it comes to medical jutsu.



Again, what's the point of this? If they lose the arms, then lose the arms. Take the full consequences. Don't make them lose them just so we can have a retarded panel like that last one. Oh but look, Kishi says, their blood is mingling, they're blood brothers! And look, Kishi says once more, how they have no arms but their blood is there and kind of looks like they're doing the reconciliation sign! For crying out loud.



Deana said:


> He conceded the bond is lunatic so he just embraced the madness.



I can't. It's too much.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 29, 2014)

A Zetsu arm would provide chakra in the arm.


----------



## DragonSlayerOrnstein (Oct 29, 2014)

It's not the blood and severed arms that makes me wan to throw up, it's the horrific yaoi ending.


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 29, 2014)

cyborg arm for sasuke is better, he can shoot rocket and stuff.


----------



## falconzx (Oct 29, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Throw up?  Are you 5?



A 5 year old wouldn't give a shit


----------



## Gunners (Oct 29, 2014)

It's possible that Naruto uses Kurama's chakra to form a hand and the bandages so that he doesn't look like a glowing prick.


----------



## Kusa (Oct 29, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Naruto can't read Jiraiya's books the way they were supposed to be read.




Sasuke will hold it for him with his right hand and they will read it together.


----------



## DragonSlayerOrnstein (Oct 29, 2014)

sage's tools maybe?  I mean Kishi brought them up for a reason, right?


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 29, 2014)

DragonSlayerOrnstein said:


> sage's tools maybe?  I mean Kishi brought them up for a reason, right?



To free the Kumo nins from it I assume.


----------



## falconzx (Oct 29, 2014)

DragonSlayerOrnstein said:


> sage's tools maybe?  I mean Kishi brought them up for a reason, right?



Right ? Right ? 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 29, 2014)

Naruto getting zetsu arm


----------



## MS81 (Oct 29, 2014)

Did I just see theses dudes with no arms??? 

Kishi smoking that good ish now!!!


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> Naruto getting zetsu arm



or a bijuu arm but either way it's not a regular arm.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> A Zetsu arm would provide chakra in the arm.



WHAT'S THE POINT OF LOSING THEM IN THE FIRST PLACE IF THEY'RE GOING TO BE SUBSTITUTED. THIS WAS A CHEAP DEVICE KISHI COOKED UP TO GIVE PEOPLE FEELS WHEN HE HAS ADMITTED HE FAILED WITH THIS BOND.

Look, they're blood brothers, their blood is mingling! Look, they're doing the the reconcilliation thing even though they have no arms anymore. Much wow.


----------



## Sage (Oct 29, 2014)

Hey look Naruto now matches Sakura with his right sleeve cut off... 

oh oh, you know what that means


----------



## jgalt7 (Oct 29, 2014)

he gave kakashi an eye.  surely he can grow a measly arm or two.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 29, 2014)

ch1p said:


> WHAT'S THE POINT OF LOSING THEM IN THE FIRST PLACE IF THEY'RE GOING TO BE SUBSTITUTED.



Entertainment? That should be a reason enough


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 29, 2014)

ch1p said:


> WHAT'S THE POINT OF LOSING THEM IN THE FIRST PLACE IF THEY'RE GOING TO BE SUBSTITUTED.



What is battle scars


----------



## Deana (Oct 29, 2014)

ch1p said:


> WHAT'S THE POINT OF LOSING THEM IN THE FIRST PLACE IF THEY'RE GOING TO BE SUBSTITUTED.


The arms were lost to pretend this fail fight's existence wasn't a terrible waste of the final chapters.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 29, 2014)

Sakura gonna bring back those arms.

Too bad they'll end up horribly disfigured.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Oct 29, 2014)

It's like. 

Bromance is all well and good.

But this is absolutely warped.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> What is battle scars



Kakashi has a battle scar. You know, a cool battle scar, befitting of a main character.

What's the point of not having an arm? I'm not even complaining about Sasuke, that is probably his punishment for being a dick, but what's the point of doing this for Naruto? There is no point.

It's just Kishi pulling a cheap drama card because little kids are impressionable 'omg they have no arms how tragic' so we can forget Madara losing his villian status sucked major arse, Kaguya sucked major arse, and this fight sucked major arse.



Deana said:


> The arms were lost to pretend this fail fight's existence wasn't a terrible waste of the final chapters.



IKR.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 29, 2014)

The best bloody handshake ever.



Gunners said:


> It's possible that Naruto uses Kurama's chakra to form a hand and the bandages so that he doesn't look like a glowing prick.



Or there might be pieces of their arms lying around somewhere and Sakura will help reattach them. Or Sasuke uses the bit of Hashirama's power he has to grow a new arm. Or they use White Zetsu goo as Obito did. Sasuke can also use the Demon Realm of his Rinnegan to grow himself a new one. Or the Hell Realm to reverse the time on his body.


----------



## Raniero (Oct 29, 2014)

ch1p said:


> WHAT'S THE POINT OF LOSING THEM IN THE FIRST PLACE IF THEY'RE GOING TO BE SUBSTITUTED.


Because shonen and kids eats this shit up


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2014)

Raniero said:


> Because shonen and kids eats this shit up



I forget this is a manga for 12 year old boys.


----------



## DragonSlayerOrnstein (Oct 29, 2014)

This chapter was so gay, it gave me AIDS.


----------



## falconzx (Oct 29, 2014)

ch1p said:


> WHAT'S THE POINT OF LOSING THEM IN THE FIRST PLACE IF THEY'RE GOING TO BE SUBSTITUTED



What's the point of Kakashi losing his eye if he's gonna get another one ?


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2014)

Which one is the scan where Sasuke admits his defeat?


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Oct 29, 2014)

Base Shoryuken Naruto > Base Chidori Sasuke


----------



## Raniero (Oct 29, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I forget this is a manga for 12 year old boys.


Pointless, violent mutilation appealed to me when I was 12 (actually, it still kinda appeals to me), so yeah


----------



## DragonSlayerOrnstein (Oct 29, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I forget this is a manga for 12 year old boys.



Not all shonen is insanely childish like Naruto.  Just look at One Piece.   However, even the most die hard Naruto fans have to admit the series is incredibly childish and immature.  Personally, I don't mind the immature aspect shonen manga brings, as the vibe it gives is much lighter than what you'd get in most seinen, which I like, but Naruto takes it to a whole different level, and I think it's disgusting.


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

Raniero said:


> Pointless, violent mutilation appealed to me when I was 12 (actually, it still appeals to me), so yeah



You're just as fucked up as Kishi.


----------



## Dommy (Oct 29, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Which one is the scan where Sasuke admits his defeat?



This one.


----------



## Kusa (Oct 29, 2014)

DragonSlayerOrnstein said:


> This chapter was so gay, it gave me AIDS.



 Cry me a river


----------



## Lammy (Oct 29, 2014)

And I hope everyone is gonna be fucked in Mugen Tsukiyomi that can't be dispelled now!


----------



## Mizura (Oct 29, 2014)

Is it just me, or did the blood form a heart? >_<


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

Lammy said:


> And I hope everyone is gonna be fucked in Mugen Tsukiyomi that can't be dispelled now!



They're going to hold hands.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 29, 2014)

DragonSlayerOrnstein said:


> Not all shonen is insanely childish like Naruto.  Just look at One Piece.   However, even the most die hard Naruto fans have to admit the series is incredibly childish and immature.  Personally, I don't mind the immature aspect shonen manga brings, as the vibe it gives is much lighter than what you'd get in most seinen, which I like, but Naruto takes it to a whole different level, and I think it's disgusting.



One Piece isn't childish? Lol


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 29, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> One Piece isn't childish? Lol



have you even seen Law/Doflamingo's flashback?


----------



## ch1p (Oct 29, 2014)

falconzx said:


> What's the point of Kakashi losing his eye if he's gonna get another one ?



So he could be called copy ninja kakashi. What's Nardo being called? The one-armed Hokage? Perhaps they'll put his arm on the rock instead of his face, that will be memorable and telling of his skills as a ninja. 



Raniero said:


> Pointless, violent mutilation appealed to me when I was 12 (actually, it still kinda appeals to me), so yeah



I was 12 so long ago I don't even remember. 



DragonSlayerOrnstein said:


> Not all shonen is insanely childish like Naruto.  Just look at One Piece.   However, even the most die hard Naruto fans have to admit the series is incredibly childish and immature.  Personally, I don't mind the immature aspect shonen manga brings, as the vibe it gives is much lighter than what you'd get in most seinen, which I like, but Naruto takes it to a whole different level, and I think it's disgusting.



It had potential tho.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 29, 2014)

DragonSlayerOrnstein said:


> Not all shonen is insanely childish like Naruto.  Just look at One Piece.   However, even the most die hard Naruto fans have to admit the series is incredibly childish and immature.  Personally, I don't mind the immature aspect shonen manga brings, as the vibe it gives is much lighter than what you'd get in most seinen, which I like, but Naruto takes it to a whole different level, and I think it's disgusting.


One Piece isn't the appropriate contrast; the series is extremely childish. You would have been better off referring to HXH or FMA.


----------



## DragonSlayerOrnstein (Oct 29, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> One Piece isn't childish? Lol



Are you kidding me?  Its views on justice and morality and human interaction isn't childish at all.  Are the jokes childish?  Are some of the antics childish?  Yeah, sure.  But I'm referring to the undertones and themes.  One Piece is faaaaaar more mature and worldly than Naruto.  Naruto gives you the impression that if you're nice enough and try hard enough, you can turn a sociopath good.  You don't get that TnJ nonsense in One Piece.


----------



## Obitomo (Oct 29, 2014)

Seriously is that the reason Naruto's arms all bandaged up?
Honestly though the Chinese Scans suck so much, it hurts my heart.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Is it just me, or did the blood form a heart? >_<



It's not just you. It did.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 29, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> have you even seen Law/Doflamingo's flashback?



If you're going to judge it based on certain patches, Naruto should fall into the same boat.


----------



## falconzx (Oct 29, 2014)

Now I admit that One Piece is the better series but the plot armor in it is too strong for me to consider it anything mature. TnJ is only one way of making things less mature.


----------



## Raniero (Oct 29, 2014)

Naruto and Sasuke lost their arms for shock factor 

I can tell a few people in here haven't read/watched many seinen


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 29, 2014)

..........well thats slightly disturbing....


----------



## DragonSlayerOrnstein (Oct 29, 2014)

Gunners said:


> One Piece isn't the appropriate contrast; the series is extremely childish. You would have been better off referring to HXH or FMA.



You really think the themes and undertones in OP are childish?  


?Pirates are evil? The Marines are righteous? These terms have always changed throughout the course of history! Kids who have never seen peace and kids who have never seen war have different values! Those who stand at the top determine what's wrong and what's right! This very place is neutral ground! Justice will prevail, you say? But of course it will! Whoever wins this war becomes justice!? 

This is such a mature and worldly quote, and is 100% true in the real world. You don't get anything like that in Naruto, at least nothing that isn't skewed and twisted.  One Piece has childish and immature antics and jokes, but the meat and potatoes of the show isn't very childish at all.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 29, 2014)

^ Classic OP wanker.

Someone tell me how exactly does Amaterasu enhance Chidori's DC?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 29, 2014)

Let's not bash One Piece here guys. People can think any show is mature if it suits them.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 29, 2014)

DragonSlayerOrnstein said:


> This chapter was so gay, it gave me AIDS.



Well minus the aids something like this. Jeez this garbage of highest order..

This some super gay shit. just give me kurama dialog jeez how do you write such rubbish.
Is this yaoi hentai??


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 29, 2014)

You're deluded. One Piece is for young teens.

A kids series can still incorporate mature themes. Doesn't make the series a mature series overall.

The approach to storytelling determines maturity rather than the 'themes'.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 29, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> Well minus the aids something like this. Jeez this garbage of highest order..
> 
> This some super gay shit. just give me kurama dialog jeez how do you write such rubbish.
> Is this yaoi hentai??



Disturbed by kid manga ...
Tells people One Piece is mature ...


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2014)

Raniero said:


> Naruto and Sasuke lost their arms for shock factor
> 
> I can tell a few people in here haven't read/watched many seinen



Most have but it's unusual to see this kind of gore in naruto the closest thing to this is the jiraya's panel against Pain.
It's not Berserk or Ganz and it doesn't have to like them to make an impact though these kind of scenes were needed in the war itself.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 29, 2014)

One Piece is literally the worst Anime he could've choose though lol. Even the damn art style is childish, so are most of its villains lol


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 29, 2014)

YO this is tiger mizuki level stuff actually disservice the anime team would create better filler than this .Wasted 80 pages on this shit fight that could be done in 3 since nothing happened.

I don't know why naruto only ever does rasengans in his clashes when he can use frs.Like against kakashi but hey.Whys everyone hating on OP.Its not for you get over it.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

vered said:


> Most have but it's unusual to see this kind of gore in naruto the closest thing to this is the jiraya's panel against Pain.
> It's not Berserk or Ganz and it doesn't have to like them to make an impact though these kind of scenes were needed in the war itself.



Uh did you miss the "Hell" chapter where Obito slaughtered a bunch of mist ninja and was standing in a pool of blood? That was by far the goriest chapter in Naruto.


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> YO this is tiger mizuki level stuff actually disservice the anime team would create better filler.
> 
> I don't know why naruto only ever does rasengans in his clashes when he can use frs.Liek against kakashi but hey.



And I don't know why Sasuke bothers to counter with Chidori when he can simply absorb shit.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 29, 2014)

Themes don't make a manga mature.


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 29, 2014)

Naruto losing a hand is similar to Jiraiya


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 29, 2014)

saikyou said:


> ^ Classic OP wanker.
> 
> Someone tell me how exactly does Amaterasu enhance Chidori's DC?



Still trying to finger that out. That day for sasuke no fucks were given


----------



## DragonSlayerOrnstein (Oct 29, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> You're deluded. One Piece is for young teens.
> 
> A kids series can still incorporate mature themes. Doesn't make the series a mature series overall.



....That's precisely what that means lol  If you're dealing with more mature themes and a more mature handling of situations, that makes the series more mature.  I think OP is far more immature in regards to the humor and antics, but that's what I like about it.  But when push comes to shove, when there's an issue and the crew needs to solve it, they don't give you the whole "friendship can create world peace" bullshit you get in Naruto. 

It's not so much that Naruto is immature in their themes, it's that it handles them in the eyes of a 12 year old.  The whole bullshit mantra that Naruto spouts is naive and childish.  Sasuke's mantra is no better, it comes from the eyes of an angsty, emo teenager. Luffy's mantra comes from someone who just wants freedom and will wreck anyone who gets in his way.  Luffy doesn't try to do the impossible and create world peace, Luffy doesn't need to "save" anyone, Luffy just does what he does and doesn't give a darn, while the world shows its dark ugly head to him and he has to overcome the harsh reality of living in the real world.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 29, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Disturbed by kid manga ...
> Tells people One Piece is mature ...



im confused with this reply. I aint got beef with one piece.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> And I don't know why Sasuke bothers to counter with Chidori when he can simply absorb shit.



I thought the same thing. Doesn't make much sense. It's not like he wouldn't be able to use it due to chakra because he used it when he couldn't even maintain a chidori last chapter and now he has some of Kurama's chakra.


----------



## Lammy (Oct 29, 2014)

What would be good to keep their power levels in check and actually have them losing their arm having a huge consequence.

Follow through with Tsunade's analysis "Your jutsu will destroy your ability to mould chakra on a cellular level!!"

Because frankly, besides the cool and homo-erotic visual of one armed linked by bloody hearts, it doesn't seem that big a disability in this world. There's one handed seals, there's people regrowing from thin air, and bloody the Raikage is all well too.


----------



## DragonSlayerOrnstein (Oct 29, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Themes don't make a manga mature.



Are you kidding me?  Themes are exactly what makes a manga mature/immature.  What makes a manga mature/immature in your eyes?


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 29, 2014)

They bothnshould be able to fix their arms.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 29, 2014)

The typical incessant bitching when we haven't even seen a proper translation. 



DragonSlayerOrnstein said:


> Are you kidding me?  Its views on justice and morality and human interaction isn't childish at all.  Are the jokes childish?  Are some of the antics childish?  Yeah, sure.  But I'm referring to the undertones and themes.  One Piece is faaaaaar more mature and worldly than Naruto.  Naruto gives you the impression that if you're nice enough and try hard enough, you can turn a sociopath good.  You don't get that TnJ nonsense in One Piece.


ROFL, next you are going to argue that One Piece is a deep social critique disguised as a manga. Yes, there are a couple of adult themes in there, but it is very black and white and the characters often have the depth of cardboard figures. But that's not a problem, because that isn't Oda's intent at all. One Piece is a lighthearted adventure story nothing more, nothing less. It's fun to read, but doesn't warrant deeper thinking.


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2014)

Lammy said:


> What would be good to keep their power levels in check and actually have them losing their arm as a consequence is if they followed through with Tsunade's analysis "Your jutsu will destroy your ability to mould chakra on a cellular level!!"
> 
> Because frankly, besides the cool and homo-erotic visual of one armed linked by bloody hearts, it doesn't seem that big a disability in this world. There's one handed seals, there's people regrowing from thin air, and bloody the Raikage is all well too.



there is a new scan for the movie showing Naruto using rasengan with his bandaged hand .
There is no repercussions so it seems for naruto aside of a new arm.


----------



## Kishido (Oct 29, 2014)

This is so... Dunno what words I have to find for this 2 guys... Holy Shit...

If my best buddy would talk like that to me...


----------



## Kusa (Oct 29, 2014)

Why is it even revelant which manga is more mature ? It has nothing to do with the chapter.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 29, 2014)

Amaterasu would've actually done something had Chidori trumped Rasengan and hit Naruto but it didn't. It was basically Chidori vs Rasengan and they tied. 

Good ending to the fight though, power wise tie, but Sasuke was able to turn away from the dark.


----------



## Deynard (Oct 29, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> One Piece is literally the worst Anime he could've choose though lol. Even the damn art style is childish, so are most of its villains lol




Narutard detected


----------



## Trojan (Oct 29, 2014)

Dommy said:


> This one.



thank you. ^_^


----------



## Kishido (Oct 29, 2014)

BTW respect to the blood capacity of Milli Vanilli.

They sleep for a whole day while bleeding out and nothing happens. That's the spirit of love


----------



## vered (Oct 29, 2014)

Now i wonder what will happen with Sasuke in the movie since we now know he is "good" again.
Anbu? on a mission?, hermit like wanderer?


----------



## Raniero (Oct 29, 2014)

vered said:


> Most have but it's unusual to see this kind of gore in naruto the closest thing to this is the jiraya's panel against Pain.


There was some brutal stuff in part 1 and Obito killing the Kiri nin was more graphic than this chapter 

Stumps where arms used to be and blood pouring out of the wounds isn't even that graphic by shonen standards.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 29, 2014)

Link removed


----------



## MS81 (Oct 29, 2014)

falconzx said:


> What's the point of Kakashi losing his eye if he's gonna get another one ?



so he can get his original eye back...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 29, 2014)

DragonSlayerOrnstein said:


> Are you kidding me?  Themes are exactly what makes a manga mature/immature.  What makes a manga mature/immature in your eyes?



People can talk about death and justice being twisted all they want, if none of them happens then it's just nothing.
It's one thing to talk about it, it's another to make it happen in  the story.

We had the same speech you quoted in Saint Seiya, that doesn't make it mature.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 29, 2014)

Lammy said:


> What would be good to keep their power levels in check and actually have them losing their arm as a consequence is if they followed through with Tsunade's analysis "Your jutsu will destroy your ability to mould chakra on a cellular level!!"
> 
> Because frankly, besides the cool and homo-erotic visual of one armed linked by bloody hearts, it doesn't seem that big a disability in this world. There's one handed seals, there's people regrowing from thin air, and bloody the Raikage is all well too.



Naruto healed a heart and restored eyeball. What loss is there??. Dont create shock value to negate it . Which this manga always does everytime all the time.

Naruto can restore organs so this not a shock. Just gay yaoi. that makes no sense. As shikamaru is really naruto's true friend.T his bond these gays have makes no damn sense.

Something psychologically wrong with kishi.


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

There were debates wondering if Sasuke's right eye actually created Enton during two prior examples (attacking Juubi clone fodder to save Sakura, and combo attack against Juubito).

Now, I guess it's finally settled.

Left eye Amaterasu has a greater range; right eye only creates Enton close to the users body.


----------



## Lammy (Oct 29, 2014)

vered said:


> there is a new scan for the movie showing Naruto using rasengan with his bandaged hand .
> There is no repercussions so it seems for naruto aside of a new arm.



The Naruto movie universe has weird things like time travel, alternate dimensions, feudal ninja filmmakers, and robot mechas!  

Only manga chapters I'll take as canon. That said, if Naruto can just mould a rasengan and not a bijuu bomb rasenshuriken nuke super beam... it's a start...


----------



## DragonSlayerOrnstein (Oct 29, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> The typical incessant bitching when we haven't even seen a proper translation.
> 
> 
> ROFL, next you are going to argue that One Piece is a deep social critique disguised as a manga. Yes, there are a couple of adult themes in there, but it is very black and white and the characters often have the depth of cardboard figures. But that's not a problem, because that isn't Oda's intent at all. One Piece is a lighthearted adventure story nothing more, nothing less. It's fun to read, but doesn't warrant deeper thinking.



I hate the whole idea that manga is some sort of social commentary.  If you don't think the characters have depth, then you clearly haven't watched/read the series.

If you don't think Law's flashback warrants deeper thinking, or the whole concept of justice in OP, then you're just ignoring one of the many mature question Oda brings up.  Don't get me wrong, ti's not like Oda's trying to make a statement or anything, but he definitely brings the real world into his series, and he makes the characters human and makes you think.  You aren't going to get a character where one second they're trying to kill you, and the next second they turn good from a TnJ the way it happens in Naruto.  The minute Naruto became about creating world peace is when it started to go down hill, because it's so childish and unrealistic.  

How often do you see children ask "Well, why can't we all just get along?"  Yet how many times do you see adults ask that question?  The thing is adults understand how the world works, adults understand there will never be world peace, but we try and adapt and figure out a way to live despite the inherent flaws of humanity. Kishi should've never tried to get into the whole world peace nonsense he got into starting with part 2, and he should've had Naruto give up on Sasuke a very long time ago.  That's why it's immature.  

Rather than ask the question of "How do we create peace?" Kishi should've asked "Why do we fight?"  One Piece does a good job in asking the right questions.  "What is justice" and "What is a hero"  are the better questions to ask, and how OP handles it is far better.  Part 1 was better imo because Kishi never bothered to ask those questions because he didn't need to.  He was content in keeping it simple and fun, though a bit crazy at times, and it fucking worked.  As soon as Kishi started asking those questions is when Naruto started to take a nose dive.


This is all my opinion of course.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 29, 2014)

I could create a story for kids set after a devastating apocalyptic act of genocide where the main characters are war torn orphans attempting to survive under the rule of a malevolent dictator. Obviously very mature themes involved in the premise. But how I tell the story and what I focus on would determine whether the story is mature or not. The themes don't inherently make the overall story mature.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 29, 2014)

feels chapter 

great art also.

translation though at some parts...


----------



## Klue (Oct 29, 2014)

My Rinnegan was nerfed something fierce.   


He hasn't mastered it yet. Best nerf ever.


----------



## ShadowReij (Oct 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> And I don't know why Sasuke bothers to counter with Chidori when he can simply absorb shit.



The lights are on but no one is home in that head of his. 

Either way, my reaction without saying:

"God damn they lost their fucking arms. "


----------



## Ghost (Oct 29, 2014)

Klue said:


> My Rinnegan was nerfed something fierce.
> 
> 
> He hasn't mastered it yet. Best nerf ever.



Yep. Narutards act like Sasuke was at full power.

They were equals goddammit


----------



## falconzx (Oct 29, 2014)

MS81 said:


> so he can get his original eye back...



And what's the point of that ?


----------



## DragonSlayerOrnstein (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm sorry, I couldn't help totally lol'ing at this...


----------



## Ghost (Oct 29, 2014)

DragonSlayerOrnstein said:


> I'm sorry, I couldn't help totally lol'ing at this...



was going to post this 

MS translation is probably different but still


----------



## DragonSlayerOrnstein (Oct 29, 2014)

saikyou said:


> was going to post this
> 
> MS translation is probably different but still



Hopefully.  Still, it's damn hilarious.  And pardon my piss poor cropping


----------



## Gortef (Oct 29, 2014)

DragonSlayerOrnstein said:


> I'm sorry, I couldn't help totally lol'ing at this...



Or that note of a page numbering mistake... I lost it there myself


----------



## Alucardemi (Oct 29, 2014)

Isn't there a page missing between 18-19?

It seems rather abrupt of a shift.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 29, 2014)

Wonderful chapter. I'm more confident i'll love the last two now. And then i just gotta wait for the movie.


----------



## DragonSlayerOrnstein (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm honestly surprised so many people enjoyed this chapter...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 29, 2014)

People enjoying the manga. What kind of crazy world is this ?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 29, 2014)

I like how Naruto just counter Sasuke by..........punching him


----------



## EminenceHat (Oct 29, 2014)

Here's the japanese script


Could someone translate...?


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Oct 29, 2014)

Damn, that last panel... did not see that coming. This chapter fucked me up big time, I actually shed a few tears .


----------



## Revolution (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm disappointed in Kishi if he ends it with not addressing the genocide issue as anything but heroic.  Maybe he attempted to add Hagoromo and Kaguya in there to shorten the difficult issue and blame it all on them (lame)


----------



## ice77 (Oct 29, 2014)

*Haha nice chapter. Yaoi fans are probably having a party in their secret basement right now. Still I enjoyed this chapter for whatever it was. Always needs to end in that TNJ. The way of naruto verse per usual request. 

Definetely feels like we are at the end of this journey. With this fight doen maybe Kishi will start focussing on all the characters left behind...but something tells me we might just the opposite just for the hell of it. *


----------



## Demetriuscapone (Oct 29, 2014)

So many undertones of homoeroticism in this chapter. Sasuke and Naruto just lying next to one another for several hours? Sorry Kishi, you've implied too much. Even if they put a wall between one another and read dirty magazines this scene still wouldn't save face.


----------



## Sin3dd (Oct 29, 2014)

Chapter 698: Naruto and Sasuke 5
Sasuke didn't managed to hit Naruto with his final blow, Naruto did.
They fight until both of them can't move. Sasuke still doesn't understand why Naruto won't give up on their friendship. Flashbacks, once again. At least, this one is necessary. The fight ended...ok for flashbacks. But during the fight, why flashbacks??? *talking about past chapters*.
Sasuke, at the beginning he saw Naruto worthless, but in time he understood that he's no different than him. Everyone rejected Naruto. Same goes for Sasuke...he was all alone, the last Uchiha.
When they were in Team 7, Sasuke acknowledged Naruto's power and he wanted to fight him to prove who is more powerful. He saw him improving his abilities, and so...he started to envy him. He sought to beat him, and he did. He won in Part I. SASUKE WON AND NARUTO LOST.
Now, things have changed. Sasuke has declared himself defeated. Naruto won. Not the fight...but he got Sasuke back. This is not the end I wanted, but it's ok. I wanted a fight until one of them can't move anymore and the other stand still. You know, just like in their final fight in PART I. Sasuke won the fight and left Naruto unconscious. This END I wanted. But it's OK like that. Not a great end for the final fight, but ok...
Stay calm. Sasuke will not die. He just talks nonsense. Why? He makes an appearance in NARUTO: the Last. So, he will not die because he will appear in the upcoming movie. Simple!
Their arm is ripped away because of the powerful blast they created in the fight, so...we'll just wait and see who will fix their arm. Predictions, predictions...
This Final Fight was ok, not what we all expected...but, huh, I hope this will be better in the Anime.
All that remains now, is to predict who will become Hokage. Naruto or Sasuke? Mostly of us will say Naruto, of course! The manga is named NARUTO for a reason.
We watched over 500+ episodes of Naruto (including Shippuden) with a kid saying in almost every episode: "I will be Hokage and I will surpass the previous Hokages", "Someday I will become Hokage and then people will acknowledge me". He said something like that. Right? RIGHT!!!! So, with this said, I'm very sure that Naruto will be the next Hokage. I hope Kishimoto will end the Manga with the most important thing: WHO WILL BE THE NEW HOKAGE? I hope he won't screw this up and postpone this until the release of the movie.
Next week will be THE END OF NARUTO. 2 CHAPTERS LEFT. 699 BLACK & WHITE +700 FULL COLOR.
THE FINAL CHAPTERS WILL BE RELEASED OFFICIALLY IN JAPAN, ON NOVEMBER 10/2014. Fortunately, we, (the Internet readers) get the change to read the manga earlier, which means THE END IS NEXT WEEK - 5/6 NOVEMBER 2014.
So, based on what we've seen...we could easily think how NARUTO WILL END.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sakura and Kakashi will come to the Valley and probably Sakura will heal both of them. Then, they will dispel the Infinite Tsukuyomi and everyone awakens. Probably a time-skip, Naruto will become Hokage. And...and...then is the movie. Time-skip not far away from the timeline in THE LAST: NARUTO


----------



## Scizor (Oct 29, 2014)

This chapter is ****ing amazing. The best chapter in a long time. Heck, probably the best chapter in part II imo. So freakin' awesome and touching. For something that has been forshadowed for so many years to be so impactful is truly amazing. I love this chapter: the art is amazing, it contained everything I could have wished for and more, the symbolism and motifs are beautiful and there's more to come next week. Perfection.

10/10 will read again

Can't believe it'll all be over next week though  I'm hyped for it being two chapters though: more content and the series ending at chapter 700 just feels right. =D


----------



## Blu-ray (Oct 29, 2014)

Seems I missed out quite I bit in this prediction thread.



Gunners said:


> Naruto will stand up, victorious,  Sasuke will stay down, like a defeated Senju dog.





Gunners said:


> Naruto: I'll fuck you till you love me, Uchiha.
> 
> This arc should be called bragging rights. The resulting hilarity from Sasuke crying,  in defeat,  would be priceless.





Gunners said:


> So Naruto beat him until he said uncle.





Gunners said:


> I prefer this ending . Smacked down till the point he was in tears after admitting defeat. Naruto beat the will, to continue with his foolishness, right out of him. He didn't go out on his shield, he quit on his back (I presume).



But boy am I glad I went through it all.

Fucking amazing chapter it is.


----------



## takL (Nov 1, 2014)

Naruto and Sasuke ⑤
Sasuke: !!
Yin Kulama's Flashback (? Yin Kulama knows what Yang Kulama saw and heard?) 
Yang Kulama: how can you stay so confident and when you haven't even saved just one Sasuke!? 
Naruto: Once you doubt about what you decided for yourself, that's the end of it!! 
I bet I'll manage Sasuke somehow or other…

Sasuke: Ugt!!
Sasuke: Gha!!
Sasuke: ...you again....again…
Sasuke: …and again…. 
Sasuke: --- why don't you get the freaking chop, nice and quiet already!!
Naruto: that ain't possible…
Sasuke: !?
Naruto: cos the 'only (friend Sasuke stated)' is me.

Sasuke: ktt…
Yin Kulama: that was a one good counter. You didn't miss the moment his ocular power abated/dropped, Naruto! 
...That said, Sasuke's already made the chakra kneaded to fit to your chakra type...
Yin Kulama: into his own (chakra).
Yin Kulama: ...and (he's brought out) even Kagutuchi …
He's going to max out all he got…with this one blow...he intends to finish off.
Yin Kulama: ... almost all I kneaded earlier was taken. 
I'll pass you every last bit of my own chakra. 
Yin Kulama: Once I hand it over, I can't help but drop off (/black out). 
Wait until the last moment to bring out a jutsu, not to have any more chakra absorbed. 
Kulama: well…it's a newly opened rinnegan, 
ain't capable of absorbing while releasing jutsu, the exact opposite tasks.  

Yin Kulama: Now... You go... 
Naruto in Yin Kulama's Flashback: I want to sort out the hatred in you too, some time!!! 
Yin Kulama in his mind: you were the 'only' for us too…
So, Sasuke'd too (like we did), I betcha… 

＊＊＊＊＊＊＊＊

Sasuke: Ugh
Naruto: now you come around…
Sasuke: Ouch…!
Sasuke: .........
Sasuke:　!
Naruto: ...as you can see…both you and me shouldnt move too much or die from helluva bleeding.

Sasuke: ......
Sasuke: …even at this much cost…why should you try to get in my way?
Naruto: ………
Sasuke: ......I entered into the darkness and attained the power to cut off everything. 
It's only natural for anyone that...
Everybody has once at least tried to cut ties with me like that ...
Sasuke: ......but you.
You've never tried to cut me off…
Naruto in Sasuke's flashback: ...there ain't anyone that can take your hatred on themself other than me!
Sasuke:...no matter what...
Sasuke: Why'd you try to get concerned with me that much!?
Naruto: you already know, don't ya?
Just because your body ain't moving…
Your mouth doesn't know where to stop, aye?  
Sasuke: Just answer me!!

Naruto: Because you're my friend...
Sasuke: ……..
Sasuke: I've heard that before. 
…and What the hell does it…mean to you?
Naruto: .........
Naruto: you ask me to explain it but I don't really know myself to be honest...
But one thing…that watching you being jumbled up with the burdens... somehow…...
Sasuke: .........
Naruto ...hurts.........me.

Naruto: it hurts so mad that 
I can no way in hell leave it as is (without doing something for it) dattebayo!
Sasuke: .........
Naruto: today with all pains and aches all over I really can't do anything tho.

Sasuke to himself: Naruto… 
I was aware that you were always by yourself. 
Same as me, a surviving Uchiha, you were alienated by people in the village, I remember… 
Sasuke in his mind: You'd do stupid things on purpose to get scold…
In order to associate with others I guess...
At first I thought you were a worthless brat.  
A wimp just wanted to gambol about. 
Sasuke in his mind: ...but after a while 
Watching you getting told off for acting stupid, 
...I don't know why but I started to care about you. 
Sasuke in his mind: then I thought
that I must have been influenced by your weakness little by little.   
Sasuke in his mind: and every time I saw you I got concerned more and more 
Seeing you try to connect with others 
Reminded me of my family.  

Sasuke in his mind: and somehow
I felt cosy 
Sasuke in him mind: But at the same time... 
I found it to be weakness. 
Sasuke:  as if evading the weakness I trained... 
For the revenge on my brother... to be stronger than my brother.
Sasuke in his mind: with my luck, however I was teamed with you ...
and the image of family came flitting around my mind again...  
Sasuke in his mind: having carried out missions with you who prattled on as how you wanted to be Hokage...
and realized how both of us were getting stronger, I found myself
Sasuke in his mind: wanting to vie with you too.   
Sasuke: And I also found myself 
Seeing my own family in team 7(/projecting my own family onto team 7)…
Sasuke in his mind: that each time I saw you suffering… 
yes…...I too―――

Sasuke in his mind: got pain in me.
Sasuke in his mind: when I felt your pain it hit me that we were two of a kind.
Sasuke in his mind: And on the other hand, I couldn't just sit and watch you explosively growing strong. Seeing you get stronger and stronger...I...
Naruto in Sasuke's flashback: I too knew you were always by yourself. 
I was relieved that I wasn't alone... 
I wanted to go and talk to you right away…cos I somehow felt warm inside!
Naruto in Sasuke's flashback: but then, I quit it….
I was too envious of your being good at everything. …that I marked you as my rival!
Naruto in Sasuke's flashback: you became my role model.
I used to have nothing before and I found a tie. 

Naruto in Sasuke's flashback: through the missions in the team 7 ya know....
I wished to be strong and cool like you that
I always followed after you.
Sasuke in his mind: it's the contrary...
Actually I was the one in envy 
Sasuke in his mind: For you had a strength that I didn't have…
Sasuke in his mind: You sod were always walking ahead of me…
just like my big brother was in the past…
Sasuke in his mind: and... even now…

Naruto: uh…
Sasuke: …!
Naruto: !?  Where am I? Don't tell me Im in heaven...!?
Sasuke: ...seems like we've slept through to the morning...
And missed Death again.
Naruto: dah...damn! My body still ain't gonna move! 
When I thought I'd let you have it and open your true eyes this time for sure!
Sasuke: kukuku(=giggles)...
Naruto : ?

Sasuke: hahahaha!
Naruto: whoa…whats that !?

Sasuke: coming to such a pass…you still want to hassle again,… 
Naruto: why not!! as many times as I have to...!!		
Sasuke: ok, I'll acknowledge that ….
Naruto:  ?
Sasuke: I've 
Lost

Naruto: fucker!! 
This fight has nothing to do winning or losing! 
It's all about giving an eye opening belt to my buddy cos he's in a fit of the sulks!!
Naruto: The fight I want can wait!!
Sasuke:.........
Sasuke: you know...Naruto
Naruto: Ah?
Sasuke: I've....already acknowledged you......
If I die here, the ever recurrent karma (of the brothers) Rikudoh sage talks of should end too... 
Sasuke: that's also a revolution in a sense. 
As for the cancelation of Mugentsukuyomi after my death...
have my left eye transplanted into somebody like Kakashi and it will do. 
Sasuke: .........

Sasuke: I'll…sort out myself on my own. 
Naruto: death... death won't sort out anything, don't even think of it!!
Naruto: rather than die, live and help me!! 
Naruto: What I wanna do is all shinobis cooperation!! 
Not to mention that you're of course included as well!!
Sasuke: you might be fine with that, but the others won't be convinced. 
Naruto: Gees! Whine and grumble more and
I gonna kick your sulky ass again!!  
Sasuke: who knows, I might go against you again.  
Naruto: in that case I'd stop you again!! 
Or rather, you aint gonna do such a thing anymore!
Sasuke: ….......
How can you... be so sure of that?
Naruto: Quit making me say the same thing again and again!!
Naruto: I can't believe you still don't get it! 
O yeah I remember, actually you were quite dumb too….!!
Naruto: ...…!
Sasuke: ...Up yours…you dense hammerhead*.

*Usura Tonkachi (≒dense hammerhead), is the term Sasuke used to use for Naruto when he was in team7


----------

